# *OFFICIAL* SuperPi 32M Top Times



## HobieCat

*Live overclock.net HWbot rankings*

This thread is for posting scores ONLY. If you want feedback, or wish to discuss your score, or ask about how you can make your score better, please use the Discussion Thread. This is so this thread doesn't get too cluttered with other things (it makes updating easier!).

*You just need a screenshot with your SuperPi Mod 1.5 time (showing PI Calc done dialogue box and visible checksum), CPU-z CPU tab, and CPU-z Memory tab, all within the same screen shot as shown in the example provided at the bottom of this post.*

Get Super PI Mod 1.5 HERE (Thanks to bigVal) Super Pi Mod 1.5 is now required.

Linux users will need the screenshot of the time and also the contents of your /proc/cpuinfo file in the shot.

*NOTES/RULES:*


A member can post their single fastest time for each Processor (may have more than one entry if the tests are done on different processors).
Only one entry in the Top 10 per member per section.
When you first startup Pi please ensure that you resize the Window down to allow clear view of all loops and the final finish time / validation number.
When posting your results - In the title bar of your post write up the summary, this is to make it easier to update. See example below:

Code:



Code:


HobieCat 13m 13.594s / AMD Phenom II 1055t @ 5320mhz / MSI 790FX-GD70 / SuperTalent @ 760MHz 6-8-6-24 1T / DICE


*Any posts that do not adhere to these rules will not be posted!*
Any entries where screen shots are no longer available for whatever reason or do not any longer meet thread guidelines will remain on the scores list. However, without a screen shot or if a screen shot does not meet all of the rules they will no longer be eligible for the Top 10 Processor lists. If you are a current member and you notice your screen shot is now missing, make a new post if you still have the screen shot and it will be eligible for the Top 10 section again.
If I have missed your submission, or you have any questions as to why your submission isn't posted, please feel free to pm me.

So step up to the challenge and Good Luck!

Top 10 SuperPi 32M Times for AMD Processors


HobieCat - *11min 06.656s* - Phenom II 955 BE @ 6477mhz / Biostar TA890FXE / Corsair dominator gt @ 846MHz 6-6-6 24 1T / LN2
FtW 420 - *11min 11.391s* - Phenom II 955 BE @ 6600mhz / Asus Crosshair V Formula /Corsair dominator gtx2 @ 816MHz 6-6-5 15 27 1T /ln2
Slappa - *11min 19.282s* - Phenom II 1090T @ 6250 Mhz / Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 / Mushkin Ridgebacks @ 1000MHz 7-9-7-15 1T / LN2
miahallen - *11min 29.109s* - Phenom II 1090T @ 6247 Mhz / Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 / Dominator GTX2 @ 946MHz 7-7-7-20 1T / LN2
pcnazz - *12m 51.761s* - Phenom II 1090T @ 5430 Mhz / Asus CH4 890FX / Dominator GT's @ 987MHz 8-8-8-18-11 1T / cas
Slappa - *12m 58.219s* - Phenom II X6 1090T @ 5334 MHz / Gigabyte 890FX-UD5 / Mushkin Ridgeback @ 1016MHz 7-9-6-15-1T / DICE
HobieCat - *13m 13.594s* - Phenom II 1055T @ 5320 MHz / MSI 790FX-GD70 / SuperTalent @ 760mhz 6-8-6-24 1T / DICE
El Gappo the DESTROYER *13min 32sec 216ms* - Phenom II 1090t @ 5175Mhz / Biostar TA890FXE / Corsair Dominator gt @ 800MHz 6-6-5-15-11-1t / SS
Kryton - *13m 42.187s* - FX 4100 @ 5945MHz / Asus CHV / Ripjaw X @ 1109MHz 7-11-9-27 / DICE
El Gappo the DESTROYER - *13m 44.153s* - Phenom II 955 @ 5040 Mhz / 790xt ud4p / Corsair Dominator gt's @ 900MHz 6-6-5-18-24-1t / SS

Top 10 SuperPi 32M Times for INTEL Processors


bullant - *6m 49.641s* - i7 990x @ 5586 Mhz / Evga 4way Sli / Dominator GTX2 @ 997MHz 7-7-7-20 1T / Cascade
xxbassplayerxx - *6m 55.391s* - i7 970 @ 5303 Mhz / Rampage III Extreme / Dominator Gt @ 1010MHz 6-7-6-18 1T / Dice
FtW_420 - *6m 58.080s* - i7 980X @ 5563 Mhz / EVGA 762 / dominator gt @ 922MHz 7-8-7-20 1T / ln2
xxbassplayerxx - *7m 05.063s* / i7 920 @ 5145.3MHz / Gigabyte X58-OC / Corsair Dominator GT @ 980.0MHz 7-7-6 17 1T / Dry Ice
CL3P20 - *7m 11.250s* - i7 930 @ 5129 Mhz / Gigabyte X58A-OC / G.Skill Pi @ 892MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / Dice
topdog - *7m 12.078s* - i7 980X @ 5202 Mhz / EVGA Classy / G.Skill Ripjaws @ 891MHz 7-8-7-24 1T / SS
xxbassplayerxx - *7m 13.650s* - W3520 @ 5131.2 Mhz / Rampage III Extreme / OCZ Platinum @ 977MHz 8-8-8-2 1T / Dice
p3gaz_001 - *7m 19.546s* - i7 990X @ 5126.5 mhz / Rampage III Extreme / Dominator [email protected] 6-9-6-24 1T / H2O
Witchdoctor - *7m 20.685s* - i7 920 @ 5027 Mhz / EVGA 760 / G.Skill Perfect Storms @ 957MHz 7-8-7-21-1T / SS
MrTOOSHORT*7m 21.792s* - 990x @5083.3 MHz / Rampage III Extreme / Dominator GT @1016MHz 8-8-7-21 1T / H2O

Top 10 SuperPi 32M Times for Sandy Bridge Processors


badatgames18 - *5m** 45.644s* - 2600K @ 5827mhz / Asus Maximus IV Extreme / Adata XPG+ @ 1171MHz 7-7-6-20 1T / SS
636cc of fury - *5m 48.969s* - i7-2600K @ 5755 Mhz / Maximus IV Extreme / Ripjaw X @ 1116MHz 6-9-6-20 1T / H2O
FtW_420 - *5m 51.281s* - i7-2600K @ 5857 Mhz / Gigabyte p67-ud4 /G-skill ripjaws X @ 1115MHz 7-10-8 27 1T /ln2
Khalam - *5m 51.735s* - i7-2600K @ 5748 Mhz / Maximus IV Extreme / Dominator GT @ 1135MHz 7-10-8-24 1T / Phase
Hoss331 - *5m 53.516s* - i7-2600K @ 5728 Mhz / Giga P67A-UD5 / G.Skill RipjawsX @ 1072MHz 6-9-6-24 1T / Water
owikh84 - *5m 56.547s* - i7 2600K @ 5616mhz / Asus MIVE-Z / GSkill RipjawsX 2133C8 @ 1089MHz 6-9-6-20 1T / H20
topdog - *5m 57.641s* - i7 2600k @ 5627mhz / Gigabyte P67A-UD7 / G.Skill Ripjaws @ 1132MHz 7-10-7-20 1T / SS
stivut - *6m 2.485s* - i5 2500k @ 5590 Mhz / P8P67 Deluxe / Viper II Sector 5 @ 1064MHz 7-9-6-20-1T / H2O
Mikecdm - *6m 2.515s* - i7 2600k @ 5546 Mhz / Maximus IV Extreme / G.SkillRipjaw X @ 1116MHz 7-9-7-24-1T / Phase
HAZED - *6m 15.720 s* - i5 2600k @ 5516 Mhz / Gigabyte P67A-UD4 / RipjawX @ 1069Mhz 7-10-7-27-1T / H2O

Top 10 SuperPi 32M Times for Ivy Bridge Processors


636cc of fury - *4m 52.406s* - i7 3770k @ 6701 mhz / ASRock OC Formula / Gskill @ 1276MHz 8-11-7-22 1T / LN2
jjjc_93 - *4m 57.969s* - i7 3770k @ 6615 mhz / Asus M5F / Crucial Ballistix @ 1323MHz 7-11-7-26 1T / LN2
l0ud_sil3nc3 - *5m 00.516s* - i7 3770k @ 6562mhz / Asus MVE / GSkill Flare @ 1223MHz 8-11-8-28 1T / LN2
coolhandluke41 - *5m 05.360s* - i7 3770k @ 6377mhz / ASRock OCF / GSkill (2200) @ 1209MHz 7-9-6-20 1T / LN2
michaelrw - *5m 20.597s* - i7 3770k @ 6499mhz / Asus MVF / G.skill RipjawX @ 1155MHz 10-12-12-25 1T / LN2
Mikecdm - *5m 23.672s* - i7 3770k @ 6096mhz / Asus MVG / G.skill TridentX @ 1390MHz10-12-12-25 1T / LN2
FtW 420 - *5m 37.875s* - Ivy Bridge 3770k @ 5929mhz / MSI z77a-gd55 / G-Skill Trident X @ 1317MHz 10-12-12 28 2T / Cascade
CL3P2O - *5m 53.078s* - Ivy Bridge 3770k @ 5600mhz / MSI z77 MPower / Team Dark @ 1225MHz 9-12-12 24 2T / DICE
sliflex - 6*m 27.807s* - Ivy Bridge 3770k @ 5200mhz / Asus MVG / Mushkin Redline @ 1066MHz 11-9-10 28 1T / H2O
feniks - 6*m 28.494s* - Ivy Bridge 3770k @ 5200mhz / Asus MVE / Mushkin @ 1100MHz 10-11-10 30 2T / H2O

*5m.*

636cc of fury - *4m 52.406s* - i7 3770k @ 6701 mhz / ASRock OC Formula / Gskill @ 1276MHz 8-11-7-22 1T / LN2

jjjc_9c3 - *4m 57.969s* - i7 3770k @ 6615 mhz / Asus M5F / Crucial Ballistix @ 1323MHz 7-11-7-26 1T / LN2

l0ud_sil3nc3 - *5m 00.516s* - i7 3770k @ 6562mhz / Asus MVE / GSkill Flare @ 1223MHz 8-11-8-28 1T / LN2

coolhandluke41 - *5m 05.360s* - i7 3770k @ 6377mhz / ASRock OCF / GSkill (2200) @ 1209MHz 7-9-6-20 1T / LN2

michaelrw - *5m 20.597s* - i7 3770k @ 6499mhz / Asus MVF / G.skill RipjawX @ 1155MHz 10-12-12-25 1T / LN2

Mikecdm - *5m 23.672s* - i7 3770k @ 6096mhz / Asus MVG / G.skill TridentX @ 1390MHz10-12-12-25 1T / LN2

FtW 420 - *5m 37.875s* - Ivy Bridge 3770k @ 5929mhz / MSI z77a-gd55 / G-Skill Trident X @ 1317MHz 10-12-12 28 2T / Cascade

badatgames18 -* 5m 45.644s* - 2600K @ 5827mhz / Asus Maximus IV Extreme / Adata XPG+ @ 1171MHz 7-7-6-20 1T / SS
636cc of fury - *5m 48.969s* - i7-2600K @ 5755 Mhz / Maximus IV Extreme / Ripjaw X @ 1116MHz 6-9-6-20 1T / H2O

FtW_420 - *5m 51.281s* - i7-2600K @ 5857 Mhz / Gigabyte p67-ud4 /G-skill ripjaws X @ 1115MHz 7-10-8 27 1T /ln2
Khalam - *5m 51.735s* - i7-2600K @ 5748 Mhz / Maximus IV Extreme / Dominator GT @ 1135MHz 7-10-8-24 1T / Phase

CL3P2O - *5m 53.078s* - Ivy Bridge 3770k @ 5600mhz / MSI z77 MPower / Team Dark @ 1225MHz 9-12-12 24 2T / DICE
Hoss331 - *5m 53.516s* - i7-2600K @ 5728 Mhz / Giga P67A-UD5 / G.Skill RipjawsX @ 1072MHz 6-9-6-24 1T / Water
owikh84 - *5m 56.547s* - i7 2600K @ 5616mhz / Asus MIVE-Z / GSkill RipjawsX 2133C8 @ 1089MHz 6-9-6-20 1T / H20

topdog - *5m 57.641s* - i7 2600k @ 5627mhz / Gigabyte P67A-UD7 / G.Skill Ripjaws @ 1132MHz 7-10-7-20 1T / SS

*6m*
stivut - *6m 2.485s* - i5 2500k @ 5590 Mhz / P8P67 Deluxe / Viper II Sector 5 @ 1064MHz 7-9-6-20-1T / H2O
Mikecdm - *6m 4.078s* - i5 2500k @ 5557 Mhz / Maximus IV Extreme / G.SkillRipjaw X @ 1118MHz 8-10-8-25-1T / Phase

HAZED - *6m 15.720 s* - i5 2600k @ 5516 Mhz / Gigabyte P67A-UD4 / RipjawX @ 1069Mhz 7-10-7-27-1T / H2O
Khalam - *6m 16.787 s* - i5 2500k @ 5562 Mhz / Asus P8P67 Pro / CG Skill RipjawX @ 1099Mhz 9-11-9-28-1T / Air
badatgames18 - *6m 17.906s* - 2600K @ 5300mhz / Asus Maximus IV Extreme / Gskill PI @ 1108MHz 7-9-7-20 1T / Chiller
Munaim1 - *6m 19.159s* - i5 2500k @ 5550 Mhz / Asus P8P67 Pro / CG Skill RipjawX @ 942Mhz 8-9-8-24-1T / H2O
Cotton - *6m 19.296s* - i7-2600K @ 5507.5mhz / Maximus IV Extreme / GTX3 @ 1068MHz 9-10-9-24 1T / H2O
Coolhandluke41 - *6m 19.922s* - 2500K @ 5358mhz / Asus P8P67 Pro /Gskill PI @ 1120.9MHz 7-10-7-27 1T /H20
Retrolock - *6m 21.219s* - i7-2600K @ 5401.5mhz / Asrock Fatal1ty P67 / GSkill RipJawsX @ 1066MHz 8-10-9-24 1T / H2O
jackbrennan2008 - *6m 27.099s* - i7-2600K @ 5501.6Mhz / Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 / Corsair Vengence @ 933Mhz 9-10-9-24 1T / H2O

feniks - 6*m 28.494s* - Ivy Bridge 3770k @ 5200mhz / Asus MVE / Mushkin @ 1100MHz 10-11-10 30 2T / H2O
Lsdmeasap - *6m 28.815s* - i5 2500K @ 5308.9MHz / Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 / Mushkin 998679 @ 1110MHz 7-9-7-24 1T / Phase
miahallen - *6m 36.515s* - i7 2600k @ 5104 Mhz / Dominator GTX2 @ 1111MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / Air
Jonesey I7 - *6m 37.535s* - i7 2600k @ 5201 Mhz / Gigabyte p7a-ud3p / G.Skill RipjawX @ 1067MHz 9-10-9-28-1T / Water

2000LaDe *-6**m 39.281s* - i7-2600k @ 5200 MHz / Asrock P67 Extreme4 / Gskill Raptor X @ 1066MHz 9-11-10-28 2T / H2O

tK FuRY *-6**m 44.731s* - i7-2700k @ 5207 MHz / Asus Maximus IV GeneZ / Gskill Raptor X @ 934MHz 10-10-10-28 2T / H2O

Arkaridge - 6*m 46.206s* - i5 3570k @ 5100mhz / ASRock z77 Extreme 4 / Corsair Vengence @ 1000MHz 11-11-10 28 2T / Air

svntwoo - *6m 45.270s* - i7 2600k @ 5357 Mhz / ASUS P8P67 EVO / G.SKILL F3 @ 808MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / Air

MaFi0s0 - 6*m 48.128s* - Ivy Bridge 3770k @ 4900mhz / P8Z77-V-Deluxe / Dominator GT @ 1200MHz 10-12-11 29 1T / H2O

bullant -*6m 49.641s* - i7 990x @ 5586 Mhz / Evga 4way Sli / Dominator GTX2 @ 997MHz 7-7-7-20 1T / Cascade

jtr07c - *6m 50.731s* - i7 2600k @ 5100 Mhz / Asus P8Z68 Deluxe / Dominator Gt @ 933MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / H2O
xxbassplayerxx - *6m 55.391s* - i7 970 @ 5303 Mhz / Rampage III Extreme / Dominator Gt @ 1010MHz 6-7-6-18 1T / Dice

Stu-Crossfire - *6m 56.708s* - i7 3770K @ 4725 Mhz / Maximus IV Extreme-Z / Samsung Green @ 1260MHz 10-11-11-21 1T / H2O

Amdkillsintel - *6m 56.828s* - i7 3820 @ 5028 Mhz / Rampage IV Extreme / Samsung @ 1005MHz 9-10-10-27 2T / H2O

xxbassplayerxx - *6m 55.391s* - i7 970 @ 5303 Mhz / Rampage III Extreme / Dominator Gt @ 1010MHz 6-7-6-18 1T / Dice
LazyDognet - *6m 57.055s* - i5 2500k @ 5151 Mhz / BIOSTAR TZ68A+ / Corsair Vengeance @ 824MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / Air
FtW_420 - *6m 58.080s* - i7 980X @ 5563 Mhz / EVGA 762 / dominator gt @ 922MHz 7-8-7-20 1T / ln2
Kindredice - *6m 58.881s* - i5 3570k @ 5005 Mhz / Giga z77P-D3 / HyperX @ 800MHz 9-9-9 27 1T / Air
accskyman - *6m 59.473s* - i5 2500k @ 5026 Mhz / AsRock P67 Extreme4 / G.Skill @ 938MHz 9-10-9 28 1T / H2O

*7m*

Chester McFly - *7m 01.161s* / i7 3820 @ 5125MHz / Sabertooth / G.Skill Sniper @ 833MHz 11-11-11 28 1T / H2O

deafboy - *7m 02.294s* / i7 3930k @ 5000MHz / Rampage IV Extreme / Ripjaw Z @ 1066MHz 11-11-11 30 2T / H2O

xxbassplayerxx - *7m 05.063s* / i7 920 @ 5145.3MHz / Gigabyte X58-OC / Corsair Dominator GT @ 980.0MHz 7-7-6 17 1T / Dry Ice
CL3P20 - *7m 11.250s* - i7 930 @ 5129 Mhz / Gigabyte X58A-OC / G.Skill Pi @ 892MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / Dice

NiGhTz2k - *7m 11.681s* - i7 2500k @ 4889MHz / ASRock P67 Extreme4 / Corsair Vengaence @ 931MHz 9-10-9-27 / H2O
topdog - *7m 12.078s* - i7 980X @ 5202 Mhz / EVGA Classy / G.Skill Ripjaws @ 891MHz 7-8-7-24 1T / SS
xxbassplayerxx - *7m 13.650s* - W3520 @ 5131.2 Mhz, Rampage III Extreme, x58, OCZ Platinum 3x2gb, DDR3-977.4, 8-8-8-2 1T / Dice
HootyHoo - *7m 19.094s* - i7 2600k @ 4814 Mhz / Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 / G.Skill Ripjaws X @802MHz 7-8-7-24-2T / H2O
p3gaz_001 - *7m 19.546s* - i7 990X @ 5126.5 mhz / Rampage III Extreme / Dominator [email protected] 6-9-6-24 1T / H2O
McLaren_F1 - *7m 20.188s* - 2500k @ 5000.8 MHz / Asus P8P67 PRO 3.1 / GSkill RipjawsX @800MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / H2O
Witchdoctor - *7m 20.685s* - i920 @ 5027Mhz,eVGA 760,G.Skill Perfect Storms, DDR3 @ 957, 7-8-7-21- 1T / SS
MrTOOSHORT - *7m 21.792s* - 990x @5083.3 MHz / Asus Rampage III Extreme / Corsair Dominator GT @1016MHz 8-8-7-21 1T / H2O

Epsi - *7m 21.821s* - i5 2500k @ 4800 Mhz / Asus P8Z68-V Pro / OCZ Platinum @ 800MHz 7-7-7-24 1T / H2O

CL3P20 - *7m 22.151s* - i5 655k @ 5778 Mhz / Asus MIII Gene / Gskill Pi's @ 902MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / LN2
topdog - *7m 22.234s* - i920 @ 4943 Mhz, eVGA 759 Classified x58, G.Skill Ripjaws 2x2gb, DDR3-941.7, 7-8-8-24 1T / SS
Tunapiano - *7m 23.275s* - i7 2600k @ 4700 Mhz / Asus Maximus IV Extreme / Corsair Dominator @ 800MHz 8-8-8-24 2T / H2O
crantana*7m 23.618s* - i920 [email protected] 4902Mhz, Classified 760, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, [email protected], 7-8-7-20- 1T / Water
Patch *7m 26.269s* / Foxconn Bloodrage / Intel i7 975 @ 5135MHz / 9-9-9-24 @ 2125 MHz / DICE

leoreich *7m 28.063s* / Asus P8Z77-V / Intel i5 3570K @ 4500MHz / Crucial Ballistix 9-9-9-24 @ 1000 MHz / Air

zidave *7m 28.894s* / Asus P8P67 Pro / Intel i5 2500k @ 4709MHz / Ripjaw X 9-10-9-28 1T @ 856 MHz / Air

alex4069 *7m 30.176s* - Intel i5 2500k @ 4800MHz / ASRock z68 pro 3 / Ripjaw X 9-9-9-24 1T @ 800 MHz / Air

crantana*7m 31.293s* - i7 920 D0 @ 4839 Mhz / Classified 760 / G.Skill Perfect Storms @ 921MHz 6-7-6-21-1T / H2O

Aleslammer *7m 34.085s* - Xeon W3550 @ 4757 Mhz / P6T7 WC SC / Patriot Vipers @ 1034MHz 7-7-7-20-1T / H2O

nolonger *7m 38.969s* / Core i7 920 @ 4878 MHz / Gigabyte X58A-UD3R / Corsair Dominators @ 929MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / DICE

valleydaz *7m 41.854s* / Core i5 2500k @ 4600 MHz / Asrock Z68 Pro3 / Corsair Vengance @ 800MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / H2O

meoget *7m 44.299s* / i5 2500K @ 4700 MHz / Asrock Fatal1ty P67 / Kingston HyperX @ 800MHz 9-9-9-27 1T / Air

veblen *7m 45.473s* / i7 2600K @ 4503 MHz / Biostar TP67XE / G. Skill Eco @ 800MHz 7-8-7-24 2T / H2O
MrTOOSHORT - *7m 46.061s* - 980x @ 4800 Mhz / Asus Rampage III Extreme / Dominator GT's @ 934 Mhz 7-7-6-20-1T / H2O
FtW420 *7m 48.827s* / Gigabyte ex58-ud5 / i7 920 @ 4.788 Ghz/ Corsair Dominator [email protected] 1824 7-8-7-25 2t / water cooled
luke997 - *7m 48.906s* - i980 @ 4929 Mhz, ASUS P6X58D-Premium, X58, Corsair Dominator 3x2GB, DDR3-935, 9-9-9-27 1T / Water
pcnazz - *7m 50.480s* - 975x @ 4722 Mhz, Asus R2E rev12 , Dominator GT's @ 1642 Mhz 6-6-6-16-18-48 1T / H2O
Hypnotized - *7m 50.871s* - i7 920 @ 4683 Mhz, Gigabyte GA-EX58 UD5, x58, Corsair Domiator 3x2gb, DDR3-892, 7-7-7-15 1T / water
Pollesteri - *7m 53.337s* - i7 920 D0 @ 4720 Mhz, Asus P6T Dlx V2, x58, Ocz Reaper 3x2gb, DDR3-1800, 8-8-8-20 2T / Noctua U12P
Dream Desire - *7m 55.779s* - i7 975 @ 4853 Mhz, eVGA E760, x58, Corsair Dominator GT 3x2gb, DDR3-683, 7-7-7-21 1T / Water
pcnazz - *7m 58.156s* - i7 975X @ 4649 Mhz, Asus R2E X58, Dominator GT's @ 845 Mhz 7-7-7-15-48 1T / room temp water
bwatt22*7m 59.498s* - [email protected], Rampage III Extreme, G.Skill Pi 6x2gb, [email protected], 6-8-6-24 2T / Water(NB/SB and CPU)
crantana - *7m 59.608s* - i920 [email protected] 4608 Mhz, eVGA 3x SLI 758, x58, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, DDR3-877.8, 7-7-7-18 1T / Water
M1 Abrams *7m 59.934s* / Asus RII Gene / i7 920 @ 4636MHz / 7-8-7-20 1T / Prolimatech Megahalems

*8m*
overclocker333 *8m 00.469sec* i7 920 @ 4629.3mhz / EVGA Classy 759 / Dominator GT 2000 cas8 @ 1755mhz 7-7-7-16-59-1t / H2O
james 2k *8m 07.591s* / Rampage II Gene / i7 920 4567.3Mhz /[email protected] / Water
~LL~ - *8m 07.595s* - i920 @ 4620 Mhz, P6X58D Premium, x58, Corsair XMS 6x2gb, DDR3-, 880,9-9-9-24 2T / Noctua NH-D14
bwatt22*8m 08.749s* - [email protected], Rampage III Extreme, G.Skill Pi 6x2gb, [email protected], 6-8-6-24 2T / H50
Myrlin - *8m 13.101s* - i7 920 @ 4595 MHz, Asus P6X58D Premium, Corsair Dominators @ 656 MHz 7-7-7-20 1T / Air
cky2k6 *8m 16.058s* / Asus rampage II / core i7 920 @4510MHz / 8-8-8-21 1T (2:8) / True 120 2x panaflo 102cfm
Yogi - *8m 17.610s* - i7 930 @ 4492 Mhz, Foxconn Bloodrage, x58, Mushkin Ridgebacks 3x2gb, DDR3-817, 6-8-6-24 1T / Water
i7bigrig *8m 23.504s* / EVGA x58TriSli / i7 920 @ 4503MHz/ OCZ Platinum 1715 8-8-8-24 2t / water cooled
Âµcode - *8m 26.860s* - i7 860 @ 4566 Mhz,UD6,P55,Kingston and OCZ Mix 4x2gb, DDR3-703, 7-7-7-20 1T / Air
tha dOctor *8m 28.388s* / Foxconn BloodRage / Intel i7 920 @ 4415MHz / 8-8-8-19 (2:8) G.Skill Trident 2000mhz @ 2100mhz / Custom Water Loop
Hollywood406 - *8m 30.301s* - i920 @ 4405 Mhz, Asus P6X58D, x58, OCZ Gold XTC 3x2gb, DDR3-839.1, 8-8-8-24 2T / H50
Weidass *8m 32.304sec* ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 / Intel i7 920 @ 4.51ghz / 6-6-6-16 (2:6) Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz @ 1290Mhz / Custom Water Loop
before *8m37.078s* /Asus Commando/E8500 @5804MHz/SuperTulip @611MHz 4-4-4-8/Cascade
Lyric *8m 38.731s* / EVGA X58 SLI / i7 920 @ 4.503 / 9-9-9-24 1T / Custom WC Loop
H969 *8m 52.163s* / i7-920 @ 4200 MHz / Asus P6T / OCZ gold @ 800MHz 8-8-8-24-1T / Air
MintMouse *8m 54.097s* /Gigabyte GA-EX58-DS3R/i7 920 D0 @ 4200Mhz/3x2Gb OCZ platinum 1600mhz 8-8-8-24/Water
vinzend *8m 58.045s* i7 920 @ 4200MHz / Gigabyte X58 Extreme / OCZ Platinum PC12800 8-8-8-23-100 1600mhz
homer98 *8m 58.24s* i7 930 @ 4200MHz / ASUS P6X58D-E / Corsair XMS3 @ 800Mhz 9-9-9-9-24 / Air

*9m*
grishkathefool *9m 02.237s* / i5 2500 @ 3792MHz / MSI P67A-GD65 B3 / Corsair CMX8GX3M4A @ 800MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / Air
before *9m 03.219s* / Asus P5B E+/ QX9650 @ 5408MHz / Wintec @624MHz 5-4-4-8 / Cascade
Jean-Luc *9m 03.911s* / Asus Maximus III Formula / I5 760 @ 4209MHz / Corsair Dominators @ 956.6MHz 9-9-9-24 / H70
Steview - *9m 06.485s* - i7-860 @ 4296 Mhz, MIIIF, Corsair XMS3 DDR3 613.8 4x2gb, 8-8-8-22 2T / CM Storm Scout
asg - *9m 10.456s* - i7-980X @ 4320 Mhz @ 1.360V, ASUS Rampage IIIE, x58, H20, Corsair Dominator GT 6x2gb, DDR3-617.2, 8-8-8-24 2T /SS
mrtomek - *9m 11.041s* - i920 @ 4000 Mhz, GA-X58A-UD7, x58, G.Skill Trident 3x2gb, DDR3-1000, 9-9-9-24 2T / Watercooled
meg - *9m 14.714s* - Core i7 860 @ 3480 Mhz (HT & Turbo on), Biostar T5XE CF/SLI, 2x2gb Patriot, DDR3-1660, 9-9-9-25 2T / Thermaltake V1 Copper
NotMarkk *9m 15.493s* / Asus P6T / i7 920 @ 4052 Mhz / Dominator PC128000 @ 811MHz 8-8-8-24 / Noctua NH-U12P
CL3P20 - *9m 18.797s* - e8400 @ 5246 Mhz, Asus MIIF, P45, Geil Black Dragons, DDR2-583, 5-5-5-15 2T / DICE
hoss331 - *9m 21.64s* - Q9650 @ 4887 Mhz, Gigabyte T UD3P, P45, OCZ Flex EX 2x2gb, DDR3-868.9, 6-6-4-17 2T / Water
hun77777 *9m 29.080s* / i7 920 @ 4000 Mhz / EVGA X58 3X SLI / HyperX @ 752MHz 9-9-9-24-1T / Air
DeathAvenger *9m 37.763s* / Foxconn Bloodrage / Intel I7 920 @ 3806MHz (HT on) / 7-7-7-16 @ 1532Mhz/ OCZ Vendetta 2
Cavallino *9m 37.797s* / i7 980x @ 4010 Mhz / EVGA FTW3 / Corsair Vengeance @ 802MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / H70
iggster *9m 38.843s* / Gigabyte x58 extreme/ i7 Extreme 965 / 3900MHz / 7 7-7-7 1T (2:10)/ H2O
before *9m 39.531s* / Asus P5B DLX / X6800 @ 5304MHz / SuperTulip @ 612MHz 4-4-4-4 / LN2
Onigiri *9m 43.675s* / Intel Core i7 950 @ 3800MHz / Gigabyte x58a-UD3R rev.2 / OCZ Gold @ 830MHz 8-8-8-24 / H20
EvilGenius007 *9m 44.203s* MSI P55-GD65 / Intel Core i5 750 @ 4021 MHz / Corsair XMS3 7-7-7-20 (2:6) @ 574 MHZ / Zalman CNPS10X Extreme
Zoth *9m 47.472s* / Asus P6T / 17 920 @ 3.8 / G-Skill @ 9-9-9-24 / Prolimatech Megahalems
ncsa *9m 52.625s* / Abit IP35 Pro / QX9650 @ 4950 MHz / 562 MHz 4-4-4-12 / VapoChill Single

*10m*
before *10m 21.797s* / TForce P965 / [email protected] / SuperTulip @545MHz 4-4-3-4 / Cascade
hermitmaster - *10m 42.425s* / i7 [email protected] / Dell XPS 17 L702X / Hyundai Electronics @ 667MHz 9-9-9-24-1T / Air
Overquad - *10m 43.7315s* - i920 @ 3361 Mhz, Foxconn FlamingBlade, x58, Wintec Ampx 3x2gb, DDR3-801.7, 9-9-9-24 1T / corsair H50 push pull on the rad.
mm67 - *10m 47.729s* - Q9550 @ 4547Mhz, GA-EP45-UD3, G.Skill Trident 2x2gb, [email protected], 5-5-5-15- 2T / Water
mm67 - *10m 52.347s* - Q9550 @ 4513Mhz, GA-EP45-UD3, G.Skill Trident 2x2gb, [email protected], 5-5-5-15- 2T / Air
MiamiMuscleBoy *10m 53.548s* /rampage formula flash/ e8400 @ 4500MHz / [email protected] 5-6-6-18 / *Cooling info not given*

*11m*
[joblancs] *11m 2.041s* / Intel E8400 @ 4500MHz / EP45T-UD3LR / G-Skill Ripjaw @ 835 8-8-8-24 / Air
[CyGnus] *11m 03.969s* / ASUS Rampage Formula / Intel E8400 @ 4400MHz TR120 extreme / 5-5-5-12 (1:1) Gskill Ripjaws at 1100MHz *No cooling info given*
xXSebaSXx *11m 05.496s* / E6600 @ 4779MHz / ASUS P5Q-E / OCZ Reapers @ 531MHz 5-5-5-15 / Air
Inktfish *11m 06.291s* / Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R / Core I7 920 @3400MHz / 8-8-8-24 1T (2:8) / Megatron 2x 1600 RPM S-Flex

HobieCat *11m 06.656s* - Phenom II 955 BE @ 6477mhz / Biostar TA890FXE / Corsair dominator gt @ 846MHz 6-6-6 24 1T / LN2
CL3P20 *11m 07.750s* / ASUS MIIF / Intel E8400 @ 4399 / 5-5-5-15 (1:1) @ 550mhz / Water
FtW 420 - *11min 11.391s* - Phenom II 955 BE @ 6600mhz / Asus Crosshair V Formula /Corsair dominator gtx2 @ 816MHz 6-6-5 15 27 1T /ln2
demis0204 *11m 17.426s* / i5-760 @ 3800 MHz / Maximus III Gene / Corsair XMS3 @602MHz 8-9-9-22 1T / Air
before *11m 18.172s* / Asus P5B Deluxe / [email protected] / STT Before's [email protected] 4-4-4-15 / Cascade
Slappa - *11min 19.282s* - Phenom II 1090T @ 6250 Mhz / Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 / Mushkin Ridgebacks @ 1000MHz 7-9-7-15 1T / LN2

Bogd4n - *11min 20.563s* - Intel Q9400 @ 4152 Mhz / Gigabyte EP45T-UD3P / Kingston Hyper X @ 830MHz 8-9-8-22 2T / Air

miahallen - *11min 29.109s* - Phenom II 1090T @ 6247 Mhz / Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 / Dominator GTX2 @ 946MHz 7-7-7-20 1T / LN2
before *11m 33.297s* / Asus P5B DLX / [email protected] / SuperTulip @559MHz 4-4-3-4 / Cascade
ncsa *11m 39.031s* / DFI 965-S / X6800 @ 4510MHz / GeIL PC2-6400 C3 @ 501MHz, 4-4-4-8 / DragonEvo 2.3
Xevi *11m 52.454s* / Abit AW9D-MAX / E6700 @ 4498Mhz / UL D9DQW DDR2 @ 450MHz, 4-3-2-1 / Custom water
By-Tor *11m 46.532s* /DFI DK x38/e8500 E0 @ 4.5/Tracers 5.5.5.18 1137/ Water
nuclearjock *11m 55.078s* Asus Maximus Formula SE / QX9650 @ 4040MHz / OCZ FLEX XLC DDR2 @ 539MHz, 5-5-5-10 / Water

*12m*
MADMAX22 *12m 04.891s* / Abit Quad GT / Intel E6600 @ 4410MHz / Cellshock @ 490MHz, 4-4-4-12 / Mach II GT
CL3P20 *12m 16.670* / XFX 780i / E7400 @ 4.31 / Crucial 2x1's @ 480mhz 4-3-3-5 / Water
Norz *12m 19.922s* / Abit AB9 QuadGT / Xeon 3060 @ 3996MHz / Crucial 10th @ 555MHz, 4-4-4-6 / Air (?)
Vanos *12m 32.531s* / Gigabyte EP45T-UD3LR / Q9400 @ 3760MHz / Air
charger265 *12m 44.625s* / Asus P5N32-E / E6850 @ 4000MHz / OCZ @ 478MHz, 4-4-3-6 1T / TT Big Water
MasterKromm *12m 45.016s* / Dfi X48-T2R / Q6700 @ 4054 MHz / 507 MHz 4-4-4-5 / Xigmatek S1283
pcnazz - *12m 51.761s* - 1090T @ 5430 Mhz, Asus CH4 890FX, Dominator GT's @ 1974 Mhz 8-8-8-18-11 1T / cas
wes45013 *12m 55.289s* Gigabyte es2l / E5200 @ 3990 MHz / 8-8-8-24 2T (3:4) / COOLER MASTER Hyper Z600 RR With scythe 3000rpm
CL3P20 *12m 56.840*/ P5B-DLX/ E6700 @ 3.9ghz/ Crucial 2x1's @ 1170mhz: 5-5-5-15/ Water
Slappa - *12m 58.219s* - Phenom II X6 1090T @ 5334 MHz / Gigabyte 890FX-UD5 / Mushkin Ridgeback @ 1016MHz 7-9-6-15-1T / DICE

*13m*
JuniorDaisy *13m 04.311s* E5200 @ 3.863MHz / Patriot Viper II @ 504MHz 5-5-5-12 2T/ H50
Litlratt *13m 06.875s* Asus P5N32E-SLI / E6850 @ 4027MHz / Reaper @ 477MHz, 4-4-4-6 1t / D-Tek Fuzion
MiamiMuscleBoy *13m 09.935s* MSI p35 Neo2-fr / [email protected] 3.870 / 4-4-4-9 2t
DeltaUpsilon *13m 11.297s* Q6600 @ 4.05Ghz/ ASUS P5K-Deluxe/ Mushkin 2x2GB DDR2 @ 900mhz, 5-4-3-8/Watercooling
HobieCat - *13m 13.594s* - Phenom II 1055T @ 5320 MHz / MSI 790FX-GD70 / SuperTalent @ 760mhz 6-8-6-24 1T / DICE
{PIintheSKY} *13m 36.890s* / eVGA 680i / E6700 @ 4017MHz / G.Skill DDR2 @ 603MHz, 5-5-5-15 / water
Litlratt *13m 38.406s* / Asus P5N32E-SLI / E6600 @ 3825MHz / Reaper @ 478MHz, 4-3-3-3 / D-tek Fuzion
RickyOG90 *13m 38.987s* / C2Q Q9550 @ 3706MHz / EP45-UD3P / Hyperx @ 523MHz 5-5-5-15 2T / air
AMD Dave *13m 39.750s* / ASUS Commando / Q6600 @ 3906MHz / Team Xtreem @ 543MHz, 5-5-4-9 / D-tek Fuzion

Kryton *13m 42.187s* / FX4100 @ 5945MHz / ASUS Crosshair V / Ripjaw X @ 1109MHz 7-10--9-27 / DICE

Joeking78 *13m 43.097s* / ASUS P5B-D / E6600 @ 3600MHz / Team DDR2 @ 500MHz, 4-4-3-5 / Tuniq Tower
pcnazz - *13m 43.211s* - 1090T @ 5016 Mhz, Asus CH4 890FX, Dominator GT's @ 1672 Mhz 6-6-6-16-11 1T / SS
El Gappo the DESTROYER - *13m 44.153s* -Phenom II 955 @ 5040 Mhz, 790xt ud4p, am3, Corsair Dominator gt's , DDR3-1800, 6-6-5-18-24-1t /ss
charger265 *13m 47.531s* / Asus P5N32-E / E6600 @ 3690MHz / OCZ DDR2 1066 @ 478MHz, 4-4-3-7 1T / Zalman 9700
allfjeld *13m 48.500s* /asus p5e/[email protected]/mushkin [email protected] 5-5-5-18/zalman
Dezixn *13m 50.234s* / ASUS P5W DH Deluxe / E6600 @ 3870 MHz / G.Skill DDR2 @ 430MHz, 4-4-4-12 / Tuniq Tower
The Viper *13m 50.609s* / ABIT AW9D-MAX / Intel [email protected] /4-4-4-12 (1:1) / Tuniq T
jmairs *13m 50.328s* / Gigabyte EP45-UD3P / Intel E8200 2.6 @ 3.44 / 5-5-5-15 (5:6)
MADMAX22 *13m 51.969s* / P5B D / [email protected] / gskill 4-4-3-4(1:1) / mach ii Gt
ThaWaxShop *13m 59s* /E6700"ES" @ 4.25/Asus P5B Deluxe/Gskill HZ @ 850- 4.4.4.8/Modded vapochill

asg - *13m 59.595s* - Intel Xeon 5640 @ 2670 MHz / Evga SR2 / Dominator GT @ 665mhz 9-9-9-24 1T / H2O

*14m*
mtuccio *14m 02.375s* / ASUS P5B Deluxe / Intel E6600 2.4 @ 3.840 / 5-5-5-15 (1:1) / Water
Bimmer520 *14m 05.078s* / Asus p5w dh deluxe/E6600 @ 3.80ghz/ 4-4-4-15 1:1 ratio/ Big Typhoon
nuclearjock *14m 14.828s* / Asus P5W DH Dlx / E6600 @ 3645MHz / OCZ Ti VX2 DDR2 @ 405MHz, 3-3-3-8 / Water
im_not_an_artard *14m 16.000s* / Asus P5B Deluxe / E6600 @ 3725MHz / Crucial Ballistix DDR2 @ 532MHz, 4-4-4-8 / Stinger
Amdkillsintel *14m 16.505sec* Gigabyte P35C-DS3R / Q9550 @ 3.80 /8GB DDR2 Crucial Ballistix Tracers 5-5-5-15/Monsoon Vigor Lite
Joeking78 *14m 17.078s*/P5B-D/[email protected]/4-4-4-8(1:1) Tuniq Tower
Mister Crowley *14m 22.688s* / P5W DH / E6600 @ 3.95ghz / G.Skill HZ 4-4-4-10 / Water
Kryton - *14m 27.234s* - Phenom II 1100T @ 4633MHz / MSI 790FX-GD70 / OCZ AMD Black Edition @ 904MHz 7-7-9-18 1T / H2O
mahtareika *14m 27.968s* / Abit Quad GT / QX6800 @ 3701MHz / Crucial Ballistix DDR2 @ 370MHz, 4-4-4-12 / Tuniq Tower
Hemi *14m 28.765s* Asus P5K Deluxe/Q6600 G0 @ 3.6Ghz/GSKill 6400 HZ @ 900Mhz
MasterKromm *14m 32.016s* / Abit Quadgt / Intel E4300 @ 3420MHz / G.Skill DDR2 @ 475MHz, 4-4-4-5 / scythe
Slappa - *14m 53.148s* - Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4607 Mhz, Gigabyte 890FX-UD5, Mushkin Ridgeback 2X2GB DDR3, DDR3-853, 6-8-6-24-22-1T, DICE /
AdaDunn *14m 55.171s* / Asus P5B Dlx WiFi / E6600 @ 3600MHz / Corsair 6400C4 @ 400MHz, 4-4-4-12 / Zalman 9700
redhat_ownage - *14m 56.879s* - Phenom II 555 @ 4922MHz / DFI LP DK 790FX M2RSH / Corsair Dominator @ 570MHz 4-5-5-15
cowboyzkickazz *14m 57.375s* / ASUS P5B-Deluxe / Intel E6300 @ 3604GHz / G.Skill HZ @ 515MHz, 4-4-3-8 / Water

*15m*
ikem - *15m 5.893s* - Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4653.4 mhz / G. Skill Ripjaws @ 908MHz 8-9-8-22 1T / Air
A-Dub - *15m 28.981s* - Phenom II 965 @ 4700 mhz / Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4 / OCZ Reaper @ 666MHz 7-7-7-21 1T / DICE
[Nor]HeadHunter *15m 33.688s* / Asus p5w dh / Intel [email protected] /4-4-4-12 (4:5) / water
busa *15m41.860s*/P5WDH del/[email protected]/4-4-4-12(1:1) H20
zidave - *15m 43.000s* - e7600 @ 3520 Mhz, eVGA 220, Corsair XMS2 1x2gb, DDR2-382.6, 5-5-5-18 2T / Contac 29
Xevi*15m 45.297s* / Intel i975Xa-YDG / T7600 @ 3528Mhz / PC6400C3 3-3-2-1/ H2O
lgkahn *15m 50.453s* / evga 680i/[email protected]/a-data desktop ddr2 800mhz @ 4-4-4-12/Water
CL3P20 *15m 54.532s* /[email protected]/445fsb/[email protected]:1,2.3v/h20
speed_demon *15m 55.00s* / Gigabyte 965p-S3 / E6300 @ 3429MHz / Crucial Ballistix DDR2 @ 490MHz, 4-4-4-9 / Water
supershanks *15m 55.203s* / Asus Commando / E6600 @ 3465MHz / DDR2 @ 481MHz, 4-4-4-12 / Air(?)
pauldovi *15m 57.438s* / C2D E6400 3.4Ghz 1700Mhz FSB / P5W DH / DDR2-800 1:1 / water

*16m*
Kryton *16m 01.312s* /Asus CHV / Phenom II 720 BE @4288MHz / OCZ AMD Black Edition @ 927MHz 8-10-8-25 1T / H2O
Zeus *16m 03.828s* / GigaByte 965 / E6600 @ 3.56GHz / 5-7-7-20 2T (1:1) / Zalman 9500
Redwoodz - *16m 06.011s* - Athlon II X3 450 @ 4480 Mhz / MSI 770 / G.Skill RipjawsX @ 824MHz 7-9-8-23 1T / Air
The Argosy *16m 13.453s* / ASUS P5B-E / E6600 @ 3148 / Corsair CM2X @ 875 5-5-5-15 (4:5) / stock
Kryton - *16m 15.954s* - Phenom II 555 BE @ 4410 MHz / MSI 790FX-GD70 / OCZ Platinum @ 816 MHz CL8-8-8-21 / H20
Kny - *16m 20.758s* - Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4297 MHz, GA-890GPA-UD3H (R2), Mushkin Ridgebacks 2X2GB, DDR3-818, 6-8-6-20 1T / H20
skier - *16min 21.047s* - 1055T @ 4451.8 MHz, GA-890GPA-UD3H, 890GX, G.Skill Ripjaws 2x2gb, DDR3-750, 8-9-8-23 2T / H20
Aesir - *16min 22.287s* - 955 @ 4320 Mhz / ASUS Crosshair V Formula / Corsiair Vengeance @ 853mhz 9-9-9-24 1T / H20
Topdog *16m 25.250s* / DFI 790FXB-M2RSH / AMD Phenom II 965 @ 4510Mhz / CL5 5-5-15 2T / Phase
ridn3y*16m 27.841s*/MSI 790FX-GD70/X3 [email protected]/4GB Kingston Value Ram (CL6 6-6-15 1T)/Water
ClockFiend - *16m 28.042s* - AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4256 MHz, Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, Corsair Dominator 2x2gb, DDR3-810.7, 8-8-8-20 1T / H50
DoctorJimmy *16m 28.062s* / Asus DH Deluxe / E6600 @ 3.38 / 4-4-4-12-16 (1:1) / Zalman 9500
Zeus *16m 28.563s* / Asus P5E Deluxe / Q6600 @ 3.24GHz / 4-4-4-12 / Zalman 9500
barrpet *16m 34.116s* / [email protected] 4214 Mhz / Asus Crosshair IV Formula / G.Skill Ripjaws @ 843MHz 8-8-8-22 / Air
Chuckclc *16m 40.524s* / [email protected] 4200 Mhz / Biostar TA890FXE / Corsair Value Ram @ 667MHz 7-7-7-18 1T / SS
CyberCub - *16m 50.741s* - AMD Phenom II 965 BE @ 4123 Mhz, MSI 790FX-GD70, G.Skill Trident 2x2gb, DDR3-868, 8-8-8-21 1T / SS
twells5150 *16m 51.863s* Gigabyte EP35C-DS3R/[email protected]/GSkill DDR2-8500 [email protected]/Zalman

*17m*
A-Dub - *17m 03.611s* - Phenom II 965 @ 4118 Mhz, Gigabyte 790XTA-UD4, 2x2gb OCZ Reaper, DDR3-1333, 7-7-7-24-33-1T / Sunbeam Core Contact

NCoastTweaker - *17m 06.919s* - Phenom II 1100T @ 4016.9mhz / MSI 790FX GD70 / GSkill 824mhz 7-8-7-23-1T / Air

Saucy - *17m 08.454s* - B55 @ 4047mhz, XFX 5770, Asus M4A79XTD Evo, Corsair xms3 @ 1420mhz 8-8-8-24-1T/ Coolermaster Hyper 212 Air

lohoutlaw *17m 20.156s* / eVGA 680I / Intel E6600 @ 3403Mhz / G.Skill @ 378MHz, 4-4-4-12 / Thermaltake CL-P0114
WaLshy11 *17m 27.968s* / Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P / AMD Phenom II 955 @ 3917MHz / x2 Patriot 4GB DDR3 1600mhz 7-6-6-18-24-1T / Prolimatech Megahalems
Ole Brumm - *17m 38.211s* - 955BE @ 4104 Mhz, Asus Crosshair III, 790FX, Kingston HyperX 2x2gb, DDR3-864.0, 8-8-8-21 1T / Air
Tank - *17m 40.758s* -Phenom II 955 @ 4004 Mhz, NF980-G65, AM3, G.Skill Ripjaws 2x2gb, DDR3-702.4, 7-7-7-24-33 1T / H2O
kpavery *17m 45.766s* / E6700 @ 3250mhz / Kingston DDR2 @ 400MHz, 4-4-4-12 / Air
Cssorkinman - *17m 46.138s* - PII965 @ 4079 Mhz, MSI 790FX -GD 70 , OCZ gold 2 GB, DDR3-680 , 7-7-7-21 1T coolermaster N620
Waupli *17m 46.641s* / Gigabyte GA-965P-S3 / Intel C2D e3600 1.82GHz @ 3150MHz / 5-7-7-19 (1:1) / Tuniq
Kryton*17m 47.312sec */MSI 790FX-GD70/X3 720BE @4080MHz/OCZ DDR3 PC1600 CL7 6-6-21 1T @ 816MHz/Air

caveman59847*17m 49.397sec* PHII 965BE @4314MHz / DDR2 CL5-5-5-15 2T @ 535MHz/Air
RawZ *17m 50.425s* / ASUS M2N68 / AMD Ph. II X2 550 BE @ 4031/ OCZ Reaper @ 1066 4-5-5-15 / TRUE
ItsTopher *17m 57.369s* / ASUS M4A79T Deluxe / AMD Phenom II 955 @ 3.914 / 8GB Mushkin DDR3-1600 7-7-6-18 / Cooler Master V10
rajb1031 *17m 57.960s* / Gigabyte P35 DS3L / Q6600 @ 2.86 GHz / 5-5-5-15 (2:3) / Air

*18m*
i0nicx - *18m 04.608s* - phenom II 965 @ 4.3ghz, Asus M4A79 Deluxe, G.Skill 2x2gb, DDR2-400mhz, 5-5-5-15-24 2T, Xigmatek HDT-S1283/cold air

oDeFeZ *18m 30.827s* - Q9300 @ 2496Mhz / Ram @ 532mhz 7-7-7-20 2T
Hitoriko - *18m 49.109s* AMD Phenom II 955 BE @ 3910.6Mhz, MSI 790FX-GD70, Nanya Tech Ram, 7-7-7-20-27-1T @ 632Mhz
Tank - *18m 53.069s* - AMD II X4 955 @ 3.8 Ghz, MSI NF980-G65, G.Skill Ripjaw's 2x2gb, DDR3-666.6, 7-7-7-24 1T / ?
lohoutlaw *18m 8.985s* / EVGa 680I / E6600 @ 3001Mhz / 4 4 4 6 @ 5:6 2T

*19m*

cssorkinman - *19m 14.044s* / FX-8350 @ 50221MHz / MSI / 956mhz 9-12-11-29 / Air
Tig. - *19m 29.081s* - AMD Phenom II 550 Unlocked @ 3700 Mhz, Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, G.Skill 2x2GB DDR3 1333, 8-8-8-21
before *19m 53.593s* / DFI nF4 Ultra-D / FX-57 @ 3701MHz / 2-2-2-3 1T (1:1) / Cascade

*21m*
MRoFlare *21m 16.970s* M2N32 / [email protected] 3500/[email protected]
OC Newbie *21m 22.875s* / DFI LP SLI-DR Expert / Opty 148 @ 3.43 GHz / 1.5-2-2-5 1T (5:6) / Mach II GT
bb mods's *21m 33.734s* / ASUS P5WD2/Intel 570es 3.8 @ 5.396 / 4-4-4-12 (1:1) / Dryice
before *21m 34.844s* / DFI nF4 Ultra-D / FX-55 @ 3355MHz / 1.5-2-2-0 1T (1:1) / Cascade
topdog *21m 51.687s* / Asus M2N32 / Athlon X2 6000+ @ 3420mhz / 5-5-5-15 / air

*22m*
Lancer33 *22m 12.407s* / DFI NF590 / X2 6000+ @ 3463MHz / G.Skill HZ @ 385MHz, 4-4-4-12 / Ultra 120
kaz girl *22m 15.252s* / ASUS M2N32SLI / Athlon X2 6000+ @ 3.525 / 4-4-4-12 (1:1) / Water
ranzear *22m 18.070s* / ASUS M2N32 Deluxe / Athlon X2 6000+ @ 3406 / Mushkin 5-5-4-12 2T / Peltier
MightyAA *22m 22.484s* / Intel Capell Valley/ T7400 @ 2554MHz/OCZ @ 393MHz, 5-5-5-15 / Air (laptop)

josegut85 *22m 56.001s* / E4600 @ 2400MHz / Intel DG31PR / Kingston @ 333MHz, 5-5-5-15 / Air

*23m*
Xevi *23m 8.594s* / ASUS P4C800-E DLX / Intel Pentium-M 740 @ 3.052 / 2-2-2-5 (1:1) / Water
adas *23m 38.843s* / Asus P5WD2 Premium / P4 Prescott 660 @ 4868Mhz / 5-3-3-8 (3:4) / Vapo LS
before *23m 44.796s* / DFI nF4 Ultra-D / 3700+ @ 3005MHz / 2-2-2-3 1T / Cascade
tytlyf *23m 47.703s* / DFI LP NF4 Ultra-D / 148 Opteron @ 3100Mhz / 2.5-4-3-5 1T 1:1 / CNPS9500

*24m*
Kryton *24m 5.235s*/ DFI LP UT NF4 Expert / 4000+ San Diego @3206MHz / OCZ Platinum 2-3-2-5 1T @ 213MHz / H2O
lolicious *24min 22.297s* / DFI nF4 SLi-DR / 3700+ SD @ 3006 Mhz / 2.5-4-3-5 (9:10) / Vapo SE
forcemasteryoda *24m 29.015s* / ASUS P5B / Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 stock / 5-5-5-15 (2:3) / stock
Bartmasta *24m 36.032s* / Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H / AMD 6000+ 3.1 GHZ @ 3348 MHz / 4-4-4-12 (CPU/8) / AIR
Yraen *24m 41.000s* / DFI NF590 SLI-M2R/G / AMD FX-62 @ 3087MHz / Mushkin Redline @ 441MHz, 4-5-4-11 / Water
mudd *24m 49.234s* / MSI Neo4-f/ AMD Opty 165 1.8 @ 3.0/ 3-4-4-7 2t (1:1) / Big Typhoon
euphoricmix *24m 59.187s* / DFI Lanparty Ultra-D / AMD Opty 146 @ 2968MHz / 2-2-6-2 @ 133MHz / Air
jmal *24 59.688* /Asus A8n-SLI Prem/[email protected]/2.5-3-3-6 1T (1:1) BigTyphon

*25m*

hambone96 *25m 01.284s* / Dell 0RW199 / Xeon E5405 @ 2000 Mhz / Samsung DDR2 @ 332mhz 5-5-5-15 / Air
pauldovi *25m 04.391s* / Asus P5WD2-E / Pentium D 920 @ 4514 Mhz / 3-3-3-6 (1:1) / H2O
dsddcd *25m 05.032s* / Dell XPS M1210/ T7400 @ 2.16GHZ / 5-5-5-15 (1:2) / Stock
Ropey *25m 24s* / ASUS A8N32-SLI Prem / Opteron 148 @ 2.9GHz / 3-3-3-8 (5:4) / Arctic Freezer
DaGuv *25m 48.735s* / DFI 875P-T / P4 Prescott 560 @ 4428Mhz / 2.5-3-3-8 (1:1) / DD H20
MAXMAX22 *25m 17.312s* / Asus A8V Deluxe / Opteron 148 @ 3014 / 2-2-2-5 1T (5:6) / H20
FX57 *25m 18.031s* / Asus A8N-SLi Deluxe / FX-57 @ 2940Mhz / 2-2-2-5 2T (1:1) / Tt K450
metalman2785 *25m 26.469s* / Biostar T-Force / Newark 4000+ @ 3219 MHz / 2.5-3-3-8 2T (1:1) / H20
Gitarooman *25m 40.992s* / Epox 9NPA Ultra / 4000+ San Diego @ 3000 MHz / 2.5-3-3-5 1T (1:1) / XP
busa *25m 41.578s* / Asus P5WD2 Premium / P4 Prescott 660 @ 4505Mhz / 4-4-4-9 (3:5) / H2O
zeus *25m 49.625s* / DFI nF4 SLI-DR / 4000+ San Diego @ 2800Mhz / 2.5-3-3-6 1T (1:1) / XP-90
tatted_taz *25m 52.047s* / DFI nF4 Ultra D / 3700 San Diego @ 2904Mhz / 2-2-2-5 (5/6) 1T / XP-90

*26m*
Aqualan *26m 07.578s* / Asus P5WD2-E Prem. / P-D 950 @4410mhz / 4-4-5-13 (3:4) / H2O
Kryton *26m 22.078s* / DFI NF4X Infinity / 3700+ Newark @ 3006MHz / 512MB (Single channel) Corsair XMS @ 250.5MHz 2-3-3-6 / H20
sccr64472 *26m 52.750s* / MSI Neo4-F / 3700+ @ 2760Mhz / 2.5-3-2-7 1T (5:6) / Stock
bigval *26m 53.703s* / DFI Lanparty 875PT/ P4 650 3.4 @ 4.32Ghz / 2.5-4-4-7 (1:1) / DD H20

*27m*
cowboyzkickazz *27m 24.015s* / Asus P5WD2 / Prescott 630 @ 4.2 GHz / 5-5-5-10 (3:4) / Xp-120
The_Jester *27m 32.046s* / ABIT Ax8 / Athlon64 3200+ @ 2.704Ghz / 2.5-3-3-7 1T (CPU:12) / BT
hdpwipmonkey *27m 48.657s* / Abit AA8XE / P4 Prescott 650 @ 4411Mhzhz / 5-4-4-12 (1:1) / XP-120
lohoutlaw *27m 50.078s* / MSI 865PE Neo2-P / P4 Prescott 3.4 @ 4165Mhz / 3-4-4-8 (1:1) / XP-90

*28m*
PROBN4LYFE *28m 11.891s* / DFI LP UT SLI-DR Expert / Athlon 3200+ @ 2796MHz / Samsung DDR @ 200MHz, 2.5-3-3-5 / Zalman AM2 9500
systemaxd *28m 25.360s* / Abit IC-7 Max-3 / P4 Prescott 3.4 @ 4087Mhz / 3-4-4-8 (1:1) / DD H20
erb *28m 55.922s* / P4P800-E Deluxe / P4 Prescott 3.2 @ 4000Mhz / 3-4-4-8 (1:1) / ALC-U01

*29m*
DonnieW *29m 31.281s* / MSI P4N Diamond / P4 Prescott 640 @ 3880Mhz / 4-4-4-12 (11:6) / H2O
Denile *29m 45.313s* / MS-6788 / P4 Prescott 3.0 @ 3855 Mhz / 2-3-2-5 (5:4) / Volcano

*30m*
slymester *30m 27.094s* / MS-6788 / P4 Prescott 3.0 @ 3751Mhz / 2-3-2-5 (5:4) / Volcano
tankman12 *30m 43.813s*/ P4 550 3.4gig @ 3760mhz. 1gig Corsair PC2-5300 @ 5-5-5-15

*32m*
PROBN4LYFE *32m 21.406s* / DFI lanparty ut 250GB/2800+ at 2.520GHZ/2.5-3-3-7/HT-101
ShaggyTed *32m 36s*/asus A8n-SLI/[email protected]/3-3-3-6-2t\\stock

Thanks to Kryton for creating this this platform. I will do my best to maintain the intergrity of this thread.

So nothing more to say than

Bring it !!!!!


----------



## OC Newbie

Updated on 08/23/05. Well only 8 seconds of my best...







Getting closer!


----------



## ncsa

Well I thought I would take another approach .. knocked 43 Secs









375x8 : DDR545

CPUz Validation

EDIT:

Changed screnn link from Imageshack to Overclock.Net hosted file


----------



## systemaxd

Just ran mine and it is about what i expected in min, i may try and run it again later at 1.61vcore @ 244fsb


----------



## Zeus

Here's the time for my air cooled rig.


----------



## ouroboros1827

ncsa, your title is "Overclocker in Training", with a 1206MHz oc...
















Anyway, I ran it just to see me on a top 10 list (I know, pitiful), not because it's impressive in anyway

But I expect to stay there until some others get _their_ names on...


----------



## Pvt. Pritchard

Pentium 4 Skt 478 Prescott 3.0Ghz @ 3.75 FSB 250mhz (1:1 ratio) 30 minutes


----------



## POGE

Heres mine... hey its an athlon xp, give it a break!








53m 55.563s / asrock k7vt4apro / athlon xp 3200 unlocked mobile @ 2416mhz /2 2 2 6 2t / 1:1 / stock athlon cooling


----------



## lohoutlaw

Did better than i thought. 29 mins here


----------



## ncsa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeus*
Thanks ncsa.

I wonder if I will stay at the top for air cooled AMD's On second thoughts, I won't. It's not a great time for my rig. I think I have done it in approx 26m but I can't find the screenie

I am sure it will stay for a while .. depends on how many stable rigs are out there







You have always had some good runs with matched memory timings









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShawnMcGrail*
What is mod1.4? I'm just about half-way through a run @3.87Ghz and starting to think I need to patch something..

The mod 1.4 not only shows the time in secs but also has a validation number... just to help qualify the run... While this is a list of the top 20 (Intel & AMD) members rigs it show signs of these rigs been stable ... plus it helps other members who may have a similar system to tune up using your settings or just as a guideline.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Colin*
ncsa, I updated my original post, a bit slower in time but with all the info you want.









Thanks for doing that... keeps everything straight









Will do updates a bit later on...








everyone .. keep them coming and show how good a run your system can do


----------



## ncsa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShawnMcGrail*
Okay, I'll get it and run it again later. Do tighter ram timings speed things up in 32mb? Or is it just raw Mem clock?

As with any AMD - CPUz speed is first - FSB - Timings balanced pending ram / MB capability. If you can get the CPU speed fast enough then timings won't really matter (sort of like the bulldozer effect) but the art of tuning the memory will show to yourself what an impact that can have


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

there we are. Not too bad, is it?


----------



## OC Newbie

ncsa, sorry for all the trouble but here is an updated run.


----------



## pjlietz

Here's my score.


----------



## pjlietz

Well, a bit slower but here it is.


----------



## wowza

Mine is attached, All stock.... just overclocked my computer to 3.75Ghz so an update will be in by tommrow....

3GHz (stock), 1:1 mem, with timeings of 3-4-4-8

I need a better photo....


----------



## ncsa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wowza*
Mine is attached, All stock.... just overclocked my computer to 3.75Ghz so an update will be in by tommrow....

3GHz (stock), 1:1 mem, with timeings of 3-4-4-8

I need a better photo....

Excellent ... just need to rerun it and make sure you have the finished box open, verification number visible and 2 CPUz screens ... look at some of the other posts to see ...


----------



## busa

OK, I took the time to run it at 4.0, (P4-660 3.6 stock), 226fsb, ASUS P5ND2-SLI deluxe, 3-3-3-7 (1-T) timings, 4:3 divider, Tt "silent tower" w/92mm tornado


----------



## ncsa

UPDATED.

And a new No1 for the Intel section - excellent work busa


----------



## Zeus

Here's my new time for SuperPi 32M


----------



## OC Newbie

W00T! Broke my old record!


----------



## michel84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pogeman1000*

Heres mine... hey its an athlon xp, give it a break!








53m 55.563s / asrock k7vt4apro / athlon xp 3200 unlocked mobile @ 2416mhz /2 2 2 6 2t / 1:1 / stock athlon cooling


somthing is seriously wrong with ur rig, u should get much better score than mine at least








even at stock (which is 2088 mhz ) I got about 47 m which is still better than ur score ( I am using superpi 1.4 which I downloaded from the link in this thread so it should be the same copy as yours







)


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*

I also notice the absence of other fast systems - just not stable enough







of course would be very happy to retract this statement.










Where are all those "fast rigs" I see in the forum? None stable enough to complete this test?


----------



## tweako_420

this is my pi score at stock


----------



## WarGreymon

LOL, I ran this on the Dell Optiplex 270 at school.


----------



## ufo8mydog4real

Here is my trusty Winchester (don't mess with Texas)


----------



## adas

I would like to add my comp into the run. This can definatly be decreased, but it works


----------



## ncsa

UPDATED:

A #1 change for the Intel runs - well done adas.









All AMD top 10 are now full.









NOTE:

Please see the rules in post#1 and comply .. those times in red have something missing be this no validation number, wrong Pi application used, no CPUz Memory tab or missing title information.

It takes time to update esp. if the title information is missing, so please enter this in and help me save time ... From now any missing information - no entry.









Please do keep them coming in


----------



## TwiztidPOPS

I know...it sucks! memory timings are actually 2.5-3-3-7.


----------



## adas

Ok, I'm going to update my score, but I started in a new post so it would be easier...Sorry Ncsa for forgeting to provide all information









23m 38.843sec / Asus P5WD2 Premium / [email protected] / 5-3-3-8 (3:5) / Vapo LS

Still working on this, but time limits my experimental ability...









Edit: Oh yeah, I'm gunning for you Colin
















Edit2: new score, new speed, new record...lol


----------



## FX57

25m 18.031s/ASUS A8N SLI DELUXE/FX-57 @ 2940 Mhz/2-2-2-5 (?:?)/Thermaltake K450

http://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pi7ds.png
http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zcpu5oo.png
http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zmemory7vj.png

Sorry about the multiple links, the pic of teh whole desktop was too large to upload to imageshack. How do you guys host such big pics? Alos, I don't know how to find out what the divider is,


----------



## busa

My latest attempt....sorry about the screenie....but all settings are the same as before.
Dayum ADAS.....crankin it out there....sweet.


----------



## Ensavier

Well you guys never said anything about a rep requirement.







Hope to get to 280x10 @ 2.5-3-3-6 1T soon.


----------



## ouroboros1827

Ok I'm back in black!










I'm really surprised my ram is working so nicely. "Nicely" means better than stock timings...for those of you who don't have valueram.

I shaved 5 whole minutes off my old score. I'm just surprised my ram didn't poop out. screen attached. (I don't have the DONE box, but I hope it still counts.) Don't be misled! I didn't jack up the settings after I ran the bench...I just have no clue where the box went...I mean I ran it last night, get here today b00m it's not there. Never rebooted or anything. Everything was still up.

You all can bow down before me when you see my uber 1M score too.









EDIT: Even more back in blackness! And I have the confirmation box...


----------



## gcraw5100

Here is mine was running 166 5/6 divider mem was at 245 at time.


----------



## gcraw5100

Here is lastest one with all cpuz info.
28m13.922s/Dfi nf4 ultra/[email protected]/2.5 4 4 8 @ 270 (9:10)/Water


----------



## manutdfan

Here's my score 32m 25.187s, My sytem is a SD 4000+ at just over stock speeds. A 6800GT at stock and an MSI k8n neo2 platinum.

Having major problems at the moment so hopefully after a format this will improve.


----------



## ncsa

UPDATED:

Great times now coming in









A note for those whose times are displayed in Red ... this means that you are missing something be this details or simply the title post bar information. Please correct these over the next few days... otheriwse we will bump you off and have those who do fully comply back in the top list - fair play for all


----------



## sladesurfer

Here' my score. I don't know why it's low


----------



## ncsa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sladesurfer*

Here' my score. I don't know why it's low










That's a good time but you will need to rerun it and open the window up to see the final result with vlaidation number - that last run will have been around 27m.


----------



## sladesurfer

Here's mine


----------



## OC Newbie

W00T! New personal best!


----------



## DaGuv

25m 45.672sec / DFI Lanparty 875P-T / 560 @ 4.428Ghz / 2.5-3-3-8 (1:1) / Custom W/C



sorry for PI Pic, I am re-doing test tonight @ 4.520. will post better picture then hehe


----------



## sccr64472

26m 56.375sec/MSI Neo4-F/3700 at 2.76Ghz/2.5 3 2 7/Stock cooling


----------



## hdpwipmonkey




----------



## -Thrilla-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hdpwipmonkey*











You need to remove the REP thing in your sig, it's now against the rules.

Ok the server did a very bad job on this, even though it's dual xeon...

The server uses dual monitor, so if I post a pic ppl will kill me








it's in the Zip file, 
32M 001h 83m 44.843s


----------



## sccr64472

Forgot to include that my ram timings were 1T command rate. Here's a slightly faster SuperPi because I lowered my Write to Read Delay (TwTR)


----------



## DaGuv

NOW with the right Screenie! lol

25m 48.735sec / DFI Lanparty 875P-T / 560 @ 4.428Ghz / 2.5-3-3-8 (1:1) / Custom W/C



Cheers.


----------



## Zeus

Here's my new time for Super Pi 32M


----------



## OC Newbie

Wow I am seeing some awesome times here. You're all doing a great job, congrat's!


----------



## lohoutlaw

Update on my score. Shaved 1 second off my last score.








More to come i hope, with out blowing up my CPU.


----------



## Crash

At 1T

Updated/ second pic.


----------



## FoRmEd

Here is the info that you are asking !!!

Hope to get better soon!

EDIT:

Changed the title so that it has 1:1


----------



## ncsa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FoRmEd*
Here is the info that you are asking !!!

Hope to get better soon!

EDIT:

Changed the title so that it has 1:1

an interesting screen shot .. seems like the fonts and windows is not too happy or corrupted in some way - the time is there so will place it in .. but you do need to sort that out


----------



## Zeus

Here's my latest time...


----------



## Crash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeus*
Here's my latest time...

LOL, you keep doing this, and youll be down to 20 sec in no time


----------



## Zeus

OMG.... after a little memory tweak, I've shaved 22s off my 32M time
















EDIT: Doh... I've just noticed I forgot to show my memory timings














I wonder if it will be still added to the lead board


----------



## Zeus

Here's another update to my time...


----------



## lohoutlaw

Woot Woot.








Shaved another second off.







27 minutes boys


----------



## sleepy916

Finally got around to recording my Pi times.


----------



## sccr64472

I've tried making the screen take up my entire desktop and I can't see a validation number. Is this because of my resolution? here's my ............


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

Here is the update.


----------



## Zeus

Here's my new time...


----------



## OC Newbie

That is a nice time there Zeus!









Those who update, could you update myrun too?


----------



## busa

Here's a little bit better one...







...and even better...















P-4 660 @4.5 4-4-4-9 3:5 Swiftetech "apex" water


----------



## Zeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Colin*

That is a nice time there Zeus!










 Thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *busa*

Here's a little bit better one...










 Nice time


----------



## busa

Thanks Zeus.You still got me beat though.


----------



## Zeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *busa*

Thanks Zeus.You still got me beat though.

















 True, but I don't think it will be long before you beat me as I think I've hit the max for my rig on air


----------



## busa

Hehe....i'm just gettin started


----------



## ncsa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccr64472*

I've tried making the screen take up my entire desktop and I can't see a validation number. Is this because of my resolution? here's my ............


You will need to ues the mod 1.4 version of Super Pi - see link in first post and also run a screen resolution of 1024 or higher to get the screen shots in.

All updated .. some very nice results, clearly people are trying different ways to gain that extra speed or bandwidth from their systems ... excellent stuff.

Keep'em coming on down .....


----------



## sleepy916

broke into 27mins !


----------



## OC Newbie

Hehe shaved four seconds off my personal best.







It's nice when the UTT memory works.


----------



## DaGuv

Arrrrrrgghhh, Damn you Busa... 7 secs, grrrrrrr. You wait till I get my r507 MachIIGT hehe. You do realise that the only reason I'm buying this is to beat you lol. Only joking lol, very nice scores guys... but you will all suffer soon lol. arrrrhahahahahahaha hahahaha. Sorry... I got the madman physco laugh hehe.


----------



## Evil XP2400

Here's my first try @ 32M Pi with the new setup.


----------



## systemaxd

You need to redo the calculations since the final time is not shown since it was cut off at the bottom of the pi window. That happed to me the first time and needed to re do it


----------



## Evil XP2400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *systemaxd*

You need to redo the calculations since the final time is not shown since it was cut off at the bottom of the pi window. That happed to me the first time and needed to re do it










 I'll do it tonight... No problem


----------



## slymester

Nothing special here but hey it's mine.








Changed the timings in BIOS to 2-2-2-5 but cpu-z keeps reporting 2-4-4-8.


----------



## MADMAX22

it is a socket 939 cpuz hasnt come out with a update yet


----------



## slymester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slymester*

Nothing special here but hey it's mine.








Changed the timings in BIOS to 2-2-2-5 but cpu-z keeps reporting 2-4-4-8.










Changed memory timings and shaved almost a whole minute off.


----------



## slymester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slymester*

Changed memory timings and shaved almost a whole minute off.


Shaved off another 5 secs off my PB


----------



## Zeus

Here's my new time. Its 2 seconds faster with the new BIOS I'm trying


----------



## tweako_420

This is my first run at it..
I might get a better one during later testing

1T


----------



## ncsa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweako_420*
This is my first run at it..
I might get a better one during later testing

Nice run .. can you confirm in your post abpve if CPC is 2T or 1T setting?


----------



## lolicious

Here's mine









edit: it's 200:180


----------



## DonnieW

Just getting started...

2T if it makes a difference.


----------



## lohoutlaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DonnieW*
Just getting started...

Alright lets bring it on!








Looks like we got our last Intel person.
Lets see if you can bust the 27mins mark.

Go Go Go
Great time though!









By the way, what are your load temps for the CPU?


----------



## ncsa

Updated .. and all places now full, well for a while anyway .. keep on going up


----------



## DonnieW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lohoutlaw*
By the way, what are your load temps for the CPU?


Not that I trust the MSI onboard temp, but the max I've hit has been 42C. Swiftech water cooled.


----------



## ncsa

EDIT: A new Update from me



Old Run
24m 18.562s / DFI nF4 DR-SLi / 146 Opteron @ 3100 Mhz / 1.5-2-2-5 1T (5:6) / Vapo LS

An update with the current chip


----------



## Phil_Boggild

Here it is. I'm the 4th fastest Intel! 1160 FSB baby.


----------



## PCNerd

26m 15.125sec


----------



## Pvt. Pritchard

phil you need to scroll down so we can see the final score. guess you're gonna have to run it again







. I made the same mistake.


----------



## ncsa

Phil - yes you will need to rerun that to show the actual score ...

Entries Updated - nice run there PCnerd ...

A reminder to all new enteries - Read Post#1









Quote:









In the *title bar* of *your* post write up the summary, this is to make it easier to link from Post #1 to your post. See example below:

Quote:

35m 45.653s / Asus A8N-SLi / 3500+ Newcastle @ 2540 Mhz / 2-2-2-5 2T (1:1) / XP-120

Simply ... make life easier for all







copy, paste'n'update it : no title no entry no more discussion required.









Onwards an upwards .. keep them coming.


----------



## tatted_taz

heres my 26 m run, I had a 25.52, but forgot one of the screen shots, will tightnen things up and give it another go.


----------



## Gitarooman

Ok here it is, my first Super Pi 32M run with a 3.0Ghz OC.
Ok fixed title - 1T timing


----------



## ncsa

Nice runs there guys ..







a couple of items to clear up to take up you Top 10 poistions. ... Timings - see Red ? items in first post

Well Done


----------



## Gitarooman

I was using 1T timing for the run


----------



## OC Newbie

Low latencies rule!









Haha, I just started testing too lol!


----------



## ncsa

An excellent run there Colin and you broke into the 21m with less Mhz ...very well done







and yes Low Lats rule ...


----------



## OC Newbie

Updated @ 3.4 GHz (well close enough)!


----------



## OC Newbie

ncsa another new personal best, shaved off 12 seconds!


----------



## Denile

Here is my time. Damn can someone please change the title to "29m 45.313s / MS-6788 / P4 Prescott 3.0 @ 3855Mhz / 2-3-2-5 (5:4) / Volcano"


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Denile*
Here is my time. Damn can someone please change the title to "29m 45.313s / MS-6788 / P4 Prescott 3.0 @ 3855Mhz / 2-3-2-5 (5:4) / Volcano"

Denile nice time there and welcome to OC.net!


----------



## Denile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Newbie*
Denile nice time there and welcome to Overclock.net!









Thanks oc newbie


----------



## ncsa

A new personal best


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncsa*
A new personal best











Amazing!!! Looks like you're a low latency guy now...







Keep them coming!


----------



## tatted_taz

Just ran a 26.12....and will try to take it up another notch


----------



## bb mods's

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=58332


----------



## OC Newbie

W00T retook #1 spot!







I can do better...









bb mods's that is an *awesome* time!







If you could please fill out your title properly I'll update the list with y our entry.







tatted_taz, i need a screen shot if you want me to update you.


----------



## bb mods's

21m 22s for u newb..come on man u know i got to have that number 1 spot....guess im gona have to break out the big boy toy's...

what did i do wrong?? got a ss,and cpuz shot..what else do i need?


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bb mods's*
21m 22s for u newb..come on man u know i got to have that number 1 spot....guess im gona have to break out the big boy toy's...

what did i do wrong?? got a ss,and cpuz shot..what else do i need?

bb mods's haha I'm pretty much maxed out so I have no doubt you'll claim that spot very soon.









If you could please fill out the title of your post like this _29m 45.313s / MS-6788 / P4 Prescott 3.0 @ 3855Mhz / 2-3-2-5 (5:4) / Volcano_ that would be great. Makes my job much easier and there's some info I can't extract from your post.


----------



## bb mods's

BB mods's - 21m 33.734s / ASUS P5WD2 Premium / Intel 570es 3.8 @ 5.396 / 4-4-4-12 (1:1) / Dryice


----------



## OC Newbie

Thanks dude the list has been updated.







Awesome time again, when are you going to take #1 spot?


----------



## bb mods's

Im gona go after it tonight


----------



## OC Newbie

*No one* has a system fast enough to take on the top 10 Intel/AMD systems here?!? Come on prove your system is fast!


----------



## Xavier1421

We'll know in a week or two


----------



## bigvaL

Heres mine.


----------



## tytlyf

This is my daily 24/7 speed I run. So dont consider this my best...I'm not in the mood to go extreme now..case was closed, nothing special done...warm temps anyways.


----------



## tatted_taz

I just ran a bench and took my screenshots, but when I try to upload, it says the file is to large....how can I fix this to fit????


----------



## tytlyf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tatted_taz*

I just ran a bench and took my screenshots, but when I try to upload, it says the file is to large....how can I fix this to fit????


When you take a screenshot and paste it into Paint, you have to save it as a Jpeg. that will fix your problem.


----------



## OC Newbie

List has been updated!







Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## tatted_taz

Here's a time that will put me on the board


----------



## tytlyf

***UPDATE***

Bumped the speed a little, still kinda warm, had memory @300 this run.. Will bench more later.


----------



## cokker

Mine was over an hour, is that good? lol


----------



## bb mods's

could be better







drop some real cooling on that chip and push it


----------



## MADMAX22

well this aint to bad for a dual core

oh and by the way my opti 148 that i got that time thats listed with is dead








so i dont know if you want to remove it or not (it was anice chip wile it lasted)


----------



## OC Newbie

Thread will be locked for now, I will be on vacation till Feb 3rd and don't want to be swampped with submissions.









Keep up the good work guys and remember to take screen shots of your work!


----------



## Crash

1/28/06


----------



## OC Newbie

Thread has been opened, I better see some good times!


----------



## tytlyf

Update for my time on air...i doubt I will try for more..


----------



## tatted_taz

Is anyone updating this thread anymore??


----------



## Crash

Update 2/14/06


----------



## ncsa

Updated.

tytlyf - you have some very good modules as well as CPU. This is a good example which shows that Bandwidth can play a bigger part over CAS timings....


----------



## metalman2785

Not bad for 2T and single channel memory.


----------



## tytlyf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*

tytlyf - you have some very good modules as well as CPU. This is a good example which shows that Bandwidth can play a bigger part over CAS timings....


Thanks, I will always take mhz over lower timings anyday..


----------



## TeleFragX

Dammit i lost the screenshot







EDIT


----------



## Sporadic E

Well it is not top 10 in AMD but close. Need to get the RAM tighter. Had to loosen it to get Pi to go. I might need to up the volts to 2.95 or 3.0 for 2-2-2-5 instead of 2-3-3-5 like I did it at with 2.9v. Dont know the divider but they are at 333MHz. Efective DDR500.

Es


----------



## ncsa

A nice run and one that you can cut alot of time off. Try looking at seeing of the CPU will run 375x8 or get those modules running faster up to or near DDR600 - CAS2.5.

A 3.0GHz run should be around 24M to 25M pending CPC 1T/2T timing. Check what other apps are running as these will take clock cycles too.

GL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*

Well it is not top 10 in AMD but close. Need to get the RAM tighter. Had to loosen it to get Pi to go. I might need to up the volts to 2.95 or 3.0 for 2-2-2-5 instead of 2-3-3-5 like I did it at with 2.9v. Dont know the divider but they are at 333MHz. Efective DDR500.

Es


----------



## pauldovi

New score posted.


----------



## Sporadic E

Not to bad for 2*1GB kit of PC4000.

Es


----------



## euphoricmix

My SuperPi time was significantly better running at 133MHz instead of 140MHz. Time was just over 26 minutes with the 140MHz setting. Not too bad for an Opteron 146 with Air cooling solution.


----------



## Zeus

I can't believe I'm still in the top 10 for AMD...


----------



## euphoricmix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeus*

I can't believe I'm still in the top 10 for AMD...


I actually took over your spot, they just have not updated the thread in a while. Time is posted just above your last post.


----------



## euphoricmix

Without my graphic card causing issues my cpu has even more ummpphh. Will continue to push it.


----------



## ncsa

A note on Pi Mod XS 1.5.

Some members are choosing to use this version and while these entries will now be accepted, you will find that using Mod 1.4 will be better for you and that little bit faster.

Please remeber to correctly fill in the title with your run details, not title no entry... make it easy for you and us too.

Keep on going up









EDIT: All valid Entries now Updated. Great work.


----------



## pauldovi

New Score!


----------



## euphoricmix

Covered up cpu-z icon with superpi by accident, oopps. Tried to get 2940MHz but I get a SQR error after test loop 11, and can be replicated.


----------



## before

*21m 34.844s* / DFI nF4 Ultra-D / FX-55 @ 3355MHz / 1.5-2-2-0 1T (1:1) / Cascade


----------



## ncsa

Roll Up... Roll Up ... Crank up that OC and come Enter your fastest Pi32M times.

NB. Do remember to post correctly as per Post one - use the Title field


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

27minutes 24.015seconds


----------



## Aqualan




----------



## before

*23m 44.796s* / DFI nF4 Ultra-D / 3700+ @ 3005MHz / 2-2-2-3 1T / Cascade

Not to highest clock for this CPU; but the *fastest* run I've ever done @3000MHz


----------



## erb

P4 Prescott 4Ghz (16x)
Asus P4P800-E Deluxe
2GB (512x4) 3-4-4-8 Patriot
FSB 1000
Geforce 6800GT 420Mhz 1050 DDR3
WD Raptors x2 RAID0
DiamondMax 10 x2 RAID0
ect...


----------



## ncsa

All Valid Posts Updated .... great work!


----------



## euphoricmix

Have been letting my system burn-in at 2.5GHz for a few weeks and I was able to push it a little further. Didn't cover my cpu-z icon this time, so the validity is undeniable. I am going to give it a couple more weeks and see if I can break the 25 second barrier.


----------



## euphoricmix

WOOHOO!!

A couple weeks, one day, bah it is all the same.









Once I can get enough scrap together to make a custom water cooling kit it will be interesting. This Opteron continues to amaze me. With a good water cooling solution, who knows maybe the 24 second barrier could go down.


----------



## The_Jester

100% Stable








Voltage is actually 1.525v - CPU-Z doesn't like XP x64


----------



## before

*19m 53.593s* / DFI nF4 Ultra-D / FX-57 @ 3701MHz / 2-2-2-3 1T (1:1) / Cascade


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Must have set the mem divder wrong i should be running at 282mhz with the ram Ill fix it and run later


----------



## bb mods's

I know it wont count because i used 1.5 but here it is anyway's


----------



## The_Jester

Here's mine before I went to linux - OC hasn't changed

http://www.overclock.net/940396-post44.html


----------



## Ropey

Nice chip. Runs 2.9 now at 1.52 and 2.8 at 1.45. It will make 3.0GHz at 1.6 suicide.

R


----------



## jmal

24 59.688/Asus A8n-SLI Prem/[email protected]/2.5-3-3-6 1T (1:1) BigTyphon


----------



## MadToolz

this any good for my system check the profile for specs

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...itestscore.jpg


----------



## pauldovi




----------



## Bimmer520

Here we go. This is an amazing CPU! Vcore is actually 1.675V. This CPU does not produce much heat with single core SuperPI... The chipset needs a fan to boot when warm at this FSB speed.
I am dual prime stable with load temp 50deg @ 3.40GHz/1.50V.


----------



## ncsa

Need better ram.. and an extra multi or 3.


----------



## Zeus

Here's my crappy time


----------



## forcemasteryoda

here it is. Pure Stock.








24m 29.015s / ASUS P5B / Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 stock / 5-5-5-15 (2:3) / stock


----------



## mtuccio

Here is the best that I can do for now.


----------



## ncsa

Initial Run ... still need better memory only running 532x8.

No Volt Mods on the P5B MB, these are v.good boards.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Updated


----------



## ncsa

A matching speed run to the Pi1M


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Updated


----------



## Sdumper

Im just getting started with 32m but here a shot at 4.410ghz with my ram timming off a bit...


----------



## CL3P20

Best run @ 3.56ghz. Cannot tighten RAM @ this speed...







, still lacking the sweet spot @ my 3.66ghz OC, it posts fine, but no windows...yet. Im confident I will get it, wondering if the multi is an issue.
Attachment 33068

Attachment 33069


----------



## Mister Crowley

14m 22s / P5W DH / E6600 @ 3.95ghz / G.Skill HZ 4-4-4-10 / Water


----------



## ThaWaxShop

updated


----------



## dsddcd

25m 05.032s / Dell XPS M1210/ T7400 @ 2.16GHZ / 5-5-5-15 (1:2) / Stock

Not Bad for a Crappy Office Dell


----------



## ShaggyTed

Don't know if this any good but it looks good enough to get on the board









Attachment 33648

Shaggyt


----------



## busa

not a bad run...


----------



## Joeking78

In the top 3


----------



## MADMAX22

well heres my 32m run, not to bad i think


----------



## [Nor]HeadHunter

not bad for this clockspeed i think


----------



## ThaWaxShop




----------



## Xevi

[hwbot] 23m 08s 594ms - Pentium M 740 @ 3052.7Mhz (235x13 1.59v WC) [/hwbot]


----------



## mudd

made it faster....


----------



## Xevi

[hwbot] 15m 45s 297ms - Merom T7600 @ 3528Mhz (252x14 1.47v Watercoler) - 6400C3 3-3-2-1 [/hwbot]


----------



## catalyst




----------



## The Argosy

OK then


----------



## MADMAX22

well i shaved a few seconds off my best run so here it is, i think this is the max i can get out of this thing give or take a second or two


----------



## mrkryz

First attempt at OC ... pretty good but def. has room for improvement. Curious why topping out at 450 stable.... 451 goes crazy ... 450 is rock solid. Running the Corsair at any timings doesnt change much.... need some help here I think lol..

Anyone have experience with this combo and above 450->
e6300 + p5b deluxe wifi (bios 0804) + XMS2-8000 DDR2-1000 @ 5-4-4-9

2.3v to the ddr2, 1.3v to cpu ......but cant beat that 450 wall even at 5-5-5-15

Anyways ... 32M and 1M posted ...


----------



## before

11m18.172s /Asus P5B Deluxe/[email protected]/STT Before's [email protected] 4-4-4-15/Cascade


----------



## The Viper

14m 26.110 / ABIT AW9D-MAX / Intel [email protected] / 4-5-4-15 (1:1) / Tuniq T


----------



## mudd

24 minutes not bad for an AMD =/

24m 49.234/ MSI Neo4-f/ AMD Opty 165 1.8 @ 3.0/ 3-4-4-7 2t (1:1) / Big Typhoon

Attachment 37118


----------



## DoctorJimmy

pretty good i think for stable system 8)


----------



## before

13m11.719s/TForce P965/[email protected]/STT PC2-5300 @600MHz 4-4-4-8/Water










That was just a try for the fastest time @3600MHz.

@ncsa: Do you still continue to update the rankings bro?


----------



## Joeking78

Nice time dude.

Whats that ram you have....600mhz


----------



## before

Thx dude!

Here's a little improvement


----------



## CWell1337

Hey guys! I will be taking over this thread for NCSA. It may take me a few days to get this all updated lol so bear with me. Just wanted to remind everyone to adhere to the rules and NOTES from the 1st post. I hate to be nit-picky about it but if you don't follow the rules, your score won't get added. That goes for all of the rules and goes for everyone.

Thanks guys,

C


----------



## lgkahn

15m 50s/ evga 680i/[email protected]/a-data desktop ddr2 800mhz @ 4-4-4-12/Wa5er

this is 9 multipler 1600mhz bus.. 1.4375 volts cpu

it is also very stable at 3.46ghz 13 multiplier standard 1067 bus this is nomrally what I run at as the cpu only needs 1.40v at this setting and to me the extra volts for only 100mhz is not worth it. it runs in the low 16s:30 at that setting but this one is a little better.. maybe I can get a little more out of it will see..


----------



## The Viper

13min 52.532sec / ABIT AW9D-MAX / Intel [email protected] /4-4-4-12 (1:1) / Tuniq T


----------



## Waupli

My little e6300 got 17 minutes. Yay!

17m 46.641s / Gigabyte GA-965P-S3 / Intel C2D e3600 1.82GHz @ 3150MHz / 5-7-7-19 (1:1) / Tuniq

I wonder how much faster this can get... I haven't uped the vCore over 1.4 yet.


----------



## before

10m21.797s/TForce P965/[email protected]/SuperTulip @545MHz 4-4-3-4/Cascade


----------



## CWell1337

I'll try to get to updating this thread tomorrow guys. Sorry for the delay! Had a busy weekend.


----------



## The Viper

13min 50.609sec / ABIT AW9D-MAX / Intel [email protected] /4-4-4-12 (1:1) / Tuniq T


----------



## Norz

Is this the fastest E6300 time? [email protected]

I was doing a little benching for my hometeam (diskusjon.no nick "Nassuz")
...and a ram pic of spi32M was not rec. Does this count anyway...?
I was using my Crucial 10th Anniversary PC5300 D9GMH (6B-3)

I worked really hard for this one,the best bench i ever done. And its on my custom water rig.


----------



## before

11m33.397s/Asus P5B DLX/[email protected]/SuperTulip @559MHz 4-4-3-4/Cascade










Allendale WR @Super Pi 32M (the first ever to crack the 12mins barrier)


----------



## mudd

boy i just noticed that i have the fastest 32m time for AMD on air









happy days are here again!

as soon as i get my new PSU i plan on breaking my own personal record w/ this new BH-5 i picked up............. o yeah koooooooool aid


----------



## DoctorJimmy

had to redo my timing cause i had left out the checksum on old one.. little slower due to running a few other programs while it was running, but w/e


----------



## Xevi

23m 08.594s / ASUS P4C800-E DLX / Intel Pentium-M 740 @ 3.052 / 2-2-2-5 (1:1) / Water


----------



## lohoutlaw

18m 08.985s EVGa 680I/Intel E6600 2400Mhz @ 3001Mhz 4 4 4 6 @ 5:6 2T


----------



## {PIintheSKY}




----------



## nuclearjock

15m 32.875s / P5W DH Dlx / E6600 @ 3.24ghz / OCZ Ti VX2 3-3-3-8 / Water


----------



## nuclearjock

14m 14.828s/ P5W DH Dlx / E6600 @ 3.64ghz / OCZ Ti VX2 3-3-3-8 / Water


----------



## mahtareika

Memory @ 4-4-4-12


----------



## Dezixn

*13m 50.234s / ASUS P5W DH Deluxe / E6600 @ 3870 MHz / G.Skill 4-4-4-12 (1:1) / Lapped TT120*
Hope i posted everything that is needed.


----------



## im_not_an_artard

this is at 3.6 too, not my 3.72 super pi bench, i was just runnin to see how i'd do xD

Edit: did it at 3.72


----------



## kpavery

17:45.766 / core2duo e6700 @ 3250mhz / ddr2 800mhz (dual channel) @ 4-4-4-12 / fsb to ram 13:16


----------



## PROBN4LYFE




----------



## Joeking78

Is this thread still being updated??


----------



## Xevi

Xevi *11m 52.454s* / AW9D-MAX / E6700 @ 4498Mhz 1.58v / UL D9DQW 1:1 4-3-2-1/ SS


----------



## lohoutlaw

17m 20.156s / EVGa 680I / Intel E6600 2400Mhz @ 3403Mhz /4-4-4-12 (1:1) / air


----------



## Yraen




----------



## cowboyzkickazz




----------



## Norz

Heres my result, sub 4ghz on [email protected] and Abit AB9 QuadGT Crucial 10th
[email protected] 19.922sec


----------



## supershanks

6600 + Commando - [email protected]:5= 963 - 4,4,4,12 SPI 32m = 15min 55.20Secs


----------



## Devon

Heres my Super Pi scores for my upgraded laptop, not too bad for a old lappy eh? oopps forget it was 32m I will do that later.


----------



## before

9m39.531s/Asus P5B DLX/X6800 @5304MHz/SuperTulip @612MHz 4-4-4-4/LNÂ²


----------



## AdaDunn

14m 55.171s/ Asus P5BDxWiFi / [email protected] / Corsair 6400C4 4-4-4-12 (1:1) / Zalman 9700


----------



## MADMAX22

well heres my best 32m run with this guy so far


----------



## MightyAA

It's a notebook.. modded air cooling w/ additional heatsinks


----------



## Chozart

New management









Updated through post 222. Need lunch and will continue after lunch









So if you're barely in the top 10 now, take a screenshot quickly, since you'll be gone most likely (right MADMAX?)

Ok, that's it. Updated.


----------



## MasterKromm

Not bad for an e4300? Will try for ~14min later tonight when its cooler.


----------



## ncsa

ncsa *11m 58.516s* / DFI 965-S / X6800 @ 4413.6 / GeIL PC2-6400 C3 4-4-4-8 (1:1) / VapoChill LS [AC] Stock


----------



## speed_demon

Here's my best superpi 32m run so far.


----------



## ncsa

ncsa *11m 39.031s* / DFI 965-S / X6800 @ 4510.3 / GeIL PC2-6400 C3 4-4-4-8 (1:1) / DragonEvo 2.3


----------



## MasterKromm

14m 32.016s / abit quadgt / Intel E4300 @ 3420 g/ g.skill 4-4-4-5 / scythe










Finally managed to pull off 3.42 ghz stable... wish I had H2O, then I could push this little e4300 even further


----------



## Chozart

Updated


----------



## AMD Dave




----------



## Lancer33

One for AMD


----------



## charger265

13m 47.531s - Asus P5N32-E / E6600 2.4 @ 3.69 / OCZ PC2-8500 @ 956 4-4-3-7 1T (6:7) / Zolman 9700LED


----------



## Litlratt

13m 38.406s/P5N32E-SLI/[email protected] 3 3 3 10 2t/[email protected]


----------



## Litlratt

13m 06.875s


----------



## charger265

12m 44.625s
P5N32-E E6850 @4.0 OCZ PC8500 @ 958 4-4-3-6 1T


----------



## Chozart

Updated.

Congrats to the new folks in both the AMD and Intel top 10's! Good job









charger: I ranked you, but I will be needing CPU-Z screenies in your last scores... Thank you.


----------



## charger265

CPU-Z screen shot


----------



## tankman12

30m 43.813s

P4 550 3.4gig @ 3760mhz. 1gig Corsair PC2-5300 @ 5-5-5-15


----------



## Xevi

Xevi 11m 20.500s / Asus P5K Vanilla / E6700 @ 4908Mhz / Crucial Pc8500 @ 490MHz, 4-4-4-4 / LN2


----------



## kaz_girl

OK just finished a run so here's my time: I think it gets a top 10 spot....









EDIT: FOR AMD anyway.. lol

Attachment 55192


----------



## CL3P20

14m 02.570sec / Asus P5B-DLX, 410mhz FSB/ e6700 @ 3.69ghz, 1.43vcore/ 615mhz OCZ, 2.45v, 5-5-5-16-5/ custom W/C'ing
Attachment 55284


----------



## topdog

21m 51.687s / Asus M2N32 / Athlon X2 6000+ @ 3420mhz / 5-5-5-15 / air


----------



## CL3P20

new submission for me...

12m 56sec- 32mil : e6700 @ 3.9ghz, 1.64vcore/ ddr2 @ 1170mhz, 5-5-5-15-5, 2.35v

Attachment 55489

made #2 on the hwbot OCN list! woot!!


----------



## Ranzear

22m 18.070s / ASUS M2N32 Deluxe / Athlon X2 @ 3406 / Mushkin 5-5-4-12 2T / Peltier










Clipped the log a little, and only showing one stick (other is same), but I think this'll do.

I'll have to tweak a little and bump #3 now


----------



## Hemi

14m 28.765s/Asus P5K Deluxe/Q6600 G0 @ 3.6Ghz/GSKill 6400 HZ @ 900Mhz


----------



## MiamiMuscleBoy




----------



## DeltaUpsilon

32M SuperPi: 13min 11.297 seconds
Q6600 @ 4.05Ghz/ ASUS P5K-Deluxe/ Mushkin 2x2GB DDR2 @ 900mhz, 5-4-3-8/Watercooling


----------



## MRoFlare




----------



## nuclearjock

11m 55.078s / Asus Maximus Formula SE / QX9650 @ 4040MHz / OCZ FLEX XLC DDR2 @ 539MHz, 5-5-5-10 / Water

These are 24/7 settings, more to come.


----------



## before

9m03.219s/Asus P5B E+/QX9650 @5408MHz/Wintec @624MHz 5-4-4-8/Cascade


----------



## ncsa

9m 52.625s / Abit IP35 Pro / QX9650 @ 4950 MHz / 562 MHz 4-4-4-12 / VapoChill Single Stage


----------



## MasterKromm

12m 45.016s / Dfi X48-T2R / Q6700 @ 4054 MHz / 507 MHz 4-4-4-5 / Xigmatek S1283

Attachment 73312


----------



## before

8m37.078s/Asus Commando/E8500 @5804MHz/SuperTulip @611MHz 4-4-4-8/Cascade


----------



## alffjeld

first try for me, i dont see to many q9300 here yet!


----------



## twells5150

16m 51.863s
Gigabyte EP35C-DS3R
[email protected] (400 MHz x 8 @ 1.28V)
GSkill DDR2-8500 [email protected] 2.1V
Zalman 9700


----------



## CL3P20

12m 56sec 32mil

Processor: Core 2 E6700 (2.66 @ 3900mhz on h2o)
Memory: 2048MB DDR2 PC8500 @ 1170mhz CL5.0 5-5-15 2T
Motherboard: P5B-DELUXE
Description: 3.9GHZ, 10X MULTI, 1.64vcore: ddr2 @ 1170mhz, 5-5-5-15-5, 2.35v

for some reason, my entry made it on my hwbot records page..but not in the OCN listing here on the thread. see here


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

the whole Pi test seems to rely on more of the clock then the number of cores.


----------



## Ranzear

I've got an AMD Sempron 2.6 under the pelt right now, pushing 3.51ghz (270x13 @1.4v) 'mostly' stable. I managed a 1m time very close to my x2 6000+ time at around the same clock. This is my 'backup' processor for whenever I think my Phenom dies (was corrosion on the ram this time, previous leak).

The locked multi is killing me, but it appears to hard-cap around the same frequency.

No luck with the Phenom x4 on my M2N32SLI, just doesn't like the chip I guess or maybe my third one in a row is bad...

I've got a 22m18s run still unplaced as #4, but I didn't look for any other unranked AMD runs that might be faster.


----------



## Rick Arter

Nice score everyone my best is 13min and 40sec with my E8400 on air at 4.41ghz and RAM at like 1200mhz 5-5-5-18 2.25v on a P5K-E board..


----------



## Rajb1031

working on raising that clock, but couldnt help doing a run


----------



## By-Tor




----------



## CL3P20

12m 56.840/ P5B-DLX/ E6700 @ 3.9ghz/ Crucial 2x1's @ 1170mhz: 5-5-5-15/ Water

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=643507

copy of screeny submitted for HWbot:
Attachment 89013


----------



## X4n4th

This is my Ci7
overclocked to 3.75Ghz

waiting to get Watercooling to go any farther.

32m - 10m 12s


----------



## iggster

thread doesnt get updated but oh well


----------



## CL3P20

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=803511

*12m 16.670/ XFX 780i / E7400 @ 4.31 / Crucial 2x1's @ 480mhz 4-3-3-5 / Water*

http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=176251&thumb=false


----------



## marknotk

09m 15.493 / Asus P6T / i7 920 @ 4052 Mhz / Dominator PC128000 @ 811MHz 8-8-8-24 / Noctua NH-U12P


----------



## Inktfish

11m 06.291s


----------



## BenBrown

I does not seem that this thread is currently being update. Would anyone like to take over the updates?


----------



## dalekdukesboy

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE! lol, I've not even posted an entry yet but I would like to see this thread re-lived for super pi 1mb is nice but this is a true torture test that actually requires some semblance of stability and even more skill to get your pc to run the whole thing...plus I'm tired of seeing scores that are all too low to be in the top 10 and by cpu's that aren't even currently used much anymore...


----------



## wes45013

please add me to the top ten.


----------



## shadowk




----------



## NoodleGTS

I think I just got the #1 slot







although if anyone else posts with an i7 they can compete.

8m, 22.078s. See attachment for proof.


----------



## cky2k6

Swipe







Just wait for ncspec's score though, I'm sure he's gotten below 8 minutes, and maybe some other people too, just nobody posts in this thread cause there's no updates.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cky2k6* 
Swipe







Just wait for ncspec's score though, I'm sure he's gotten below 8 minutes, and maybe some other people too, just nobody posts in this thread cause there's no updates.

Lol okay I was expecting someone to beat me as soon as I posted. Nice score. How much VTT you using to get to that 4.5GHz?


----------



## cky2k6

I used 1.4v, but raising nb/sb voltages also helped.


----------



## Bartmasta

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=825132

24m 36.30s / Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H / AMD 6000+ 3.1 GHZ @ 3348 MHz / 4-4-4-12 (CPU/8) / AIR

When I get my mobo back I'll probably do < 20 min with my 720be


----------



## Patch

error post. Nothing to see here.

Yet.


----------



## download00502

e5400 14 minutes 11.964 seconds.


----------



## ItsTopher

w00t 1st place for AMD! Hellz Yes









17m 57.369s / ASUS M4A79T Deluxe / AMD Phenom II 955 @ 3.914 / 8GB Mushkin DDR3-1600 7-7-6-18 / Cooler Master V10


----------



## Zeus

16m 28.563s / Asus P5E Deluxe / Q6600 @ 3.24GHz / 4-4-4-12 / Zalman 9500


----------



## Zeus

16m 03.828s / GigaByte 965 / E6600 @ 3.56GHz / 5-7-7-20 / Zalman 9500


----------



## Lyric

It's not updated anymore, i wouldn't bother using this thread....just use hwbot's thread it updates it instantly...


----------



## BenBrown

If someone would like to take it over and update it, please pm me.


----------



## Kryton

As you've probrably noticed in the opening page of this thread, I've taken on the task of keeping the thread updated. 
Currently work is in progress on getting things setup so this can be done with the spreadsheet format as it's done in the 1M Super PI thread and should be ready to start very soon.

For now, I need to ask that no submissions be posted until the entire thread has been updated and ready to go.

Thanks for your cooperation in advance and I'll let you guys know when to start posting again.


----------



## Bartmasta

i like your avatar no wait it's creepy


----------



## Kryton

Updates are proceeding well but not as quickly as I'd like.
Right now I'm trying to get everyone's entries in the list first, then I'll update the top 10 lists to cap things off once all the info is in one place to compare with.

EDIT: Completed going through all entries and will round out the top 10 for the lists tomorrow.
I did see at least two entries that didn't meet the requirements stated in the opening post of this thread ( No CPU-Z memory tab in the pic), so they were not included. Also posting up a pic of a PI run by itself, then posting up something with CPU-Z readings seperate from the PI run pic is not a valid entry. These must all be within the same screenshot and an valid example of this has been provided at the bottom of the opening post of this thread.

It's also suggested you use the forum's ability to host images for posting entries - Just makes it easier to see them if you use it, easier for me to navigate to them for updating things and the fact sometimes these external links will fail or the image will no longer be available over time. If I can't see it, it will not be entered.

Please also make sure entries are posted up according to the format stated and used by others. Will get the rest done tomorrow.


----------



## Kryton

Working on getting the sheet itself to appear as it does in the other PI thread. You can click on the link temporarily provided (Unless it's been fixed by the time you read this) and browse through the list.
Note I have AMD and Intel entries color-coded for easy reference and to add some color to the sheet.


----------



## Kryton

It's done and the thread is ready.

Post up!

EDIT: Oh yeah.... Forgot to add my entry!


----------



## jmairs

I hope I am posting this correctly


----------



## Bartmasta

I still didn't run spi32m with this processor









waiting for a cold night


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmairs* 
I hope I am posting this correctly



From what I can tell the run looks good and the specs you listed are done properly BUT I simply cannot read it. The photo's resolution will not increase so I can read what's there.

I'd also appreciate it if you simply used this site's image hosting function - Makes it easier to get these and view them. Just use the "Go Advanced" function when posting, scroll down and you'll see the "Manage Attachments" button, then you can upload the shot from there. The box will tell you the size and types allowed but JPEG is normally what I use.

Regardless of all else, until I can read what's actually within the screenie itself, I cannot post it up but will do so if you can fix this.


----------



## Patch

7m 58.327s / Foxconn Bloodrage / Intel i7 975 @ 4.743 / 9-9-9-24 @ 2032 mhz / LN2

Thanks for taking this over Kryton

Attachment 114785


----------



## jmairs

My 2nd attempt at posting, now with faster speed, using jpeg and site upload tools.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmairs* 
My 2nd attempt at posting, now with faster speed, using jpeg and site upload tools.

Thanks,

John

There ya go.








Entering it for you and thanks for posting up.


----------



## Patch

7m 26.269s / Foxconn Bloodrage / Intel i7 975 @ 5.135 ghz/ 9-9-9-24 @ 2125 mhz / DICE

Attachment 115428

Shaved 32 seconds off my time.


----------



## Kryton

Entry updated.


----------



## Kryton

Just getting started with this system.


----------



## zoth

zoth / 09m 47.472s/ Asus P6T / i7 920 @ 3.8 / G-Skill @ 9-9-9-24 / Prolimatech Megahalems

Attachment 116646


----------



## Kryton

Go it in and thanks.

Looks like I've some work to do on the Intel part of the list but I'll get it done, probrably tomorrow since I don't have time at the moment to get in-depth. Heading in to work at 4:00 AM so gotta turn in soon.


----------



## WaLshy11

17m 27.968s / Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P / AMD Phenom II 955 @ 3917MHz / x2 Patriot 4GB DDR3 1600mhz 7-6-6-18-24-1T / Prolimatech Megahalems

(Wouldnt fit in title)

First run at 24/7 clocks.. havent tried at 'benching' clocks yet..


----------



## Kryton

Working on getting caught up on things in the spreadsheet and should have it done quickly. Got you in WaLshy11

Keep 'em coming!

EDIT: Spreadsheet updated.


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 
Working on getting caught up on things in the spreadsheet and should have it done quickly. Got you in WaLshy11

Keep 'em coming!

EDIT: Spreadsheet updated.

Top 10?


----------



## MintMouse

8m 54.097s/Gigabyte GA-EX58-DS3R/i7 920 D0 @ 4200Mhz/3x2Gb OCZ platinum 1600mhz 8-8-8-24/Water


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


Top 10?










Thanks for catching that and got you in. Thought I had you in it but obviously didn't. Also did more updating to the spreadsheets.
MintMouse, you're in too.

Good job at getting the top AMD spot WaLshy11!


----------



## Kryton

Been kinda quiet here so I thought I should provide some motivation and improve my standing.


----------



## ridn3y

okay here's mine

16m 27.841s/MSI 790FX-GD70/X3 [email protected]/4GB Kingston Value Ram (CL6 6-6-15 1T)/Water


----------



## Kryton

Having web connection problems right now and fixing those first, then I'll update. I don't want to lose or corrupt things with the list with these problems going on since the connection isn't reliable at the moment. Once I get things fixed here, I'll do the update.

Nice run ridn3y! 
Win 7 is really working for you!


----------



## Bartmasta

I need to bench my 720 BE but I'm really lazy about it. I guess I'll just wait till I get a Mugen 2, and later when I get some DDR3.

Which os is the best for superpi? Personally I found vista better than xp. How is windows 7?


----------



## ridn3y

i am getting better times with windows 7 compared to vista, also i get higher clocks with x86 than x64 win7.


----------



## Lyric

8m 38.731s / EVGA X58 SLI / i7 920 @ 4.503 / 9-9-9-24 1T / Custom WC Loop


----------



## DeathAvenger

9m 37.763s / Foxconn Bloodrage / Intel I7 920 @ 3.8(HT on) / 7-7-7-16 @ 1532Mhz/ OCZ Vendetta 2

Well Here's my result, always wondered what I'd get not badd !!
edit: had to add the cpuz to it forgot it last time xD


----------



## FtW 420

7m 59.201s / Gigabyte ex58-ud5 / i7 920 @ 4.683 Ghz/ Corsair Dominator @ 1784 9-9-9-24 1t / water cooled


----------



## Kryton

I'm back online after dealing with some recent connection problems (Dead modem due to lightning). I'll get these entered and everything updated when I get caught up with everything else - I'm really behind right now on web related things. Once I know all is well here, I'll get to it.

Thanks for the entries guys and keep "em coming!


----------



## RawZ

17m 57.620s / ASUS M2N68 / AMD Ph. II X2 550 BE @ 4031/ OCZ Reaper @ 1066 4-5-5-15 / TRUE

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=890464


----------



## RawZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
17m 57.620s / ASUS M2N68 / AMD Ph. II X2 550 BE @ 4031/ OCZ Reaper @ 1066 4-5-5-15 / TRUE

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=890464

Scratch that.. faster one: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=890847


----------



## Kryton

Got some of the updating done, will do the rest as I can find time.

EDIT: All updating has been done.

RawZ, your entry's screenshot is supposed to be included within your post per the rules laid out earlier but I got it in for you this time around.
BTW, good job breaking into the 7's.


----------



## MiamiMuscleBoy

af


----------



## MrRubix

OCZ Gold 12GB operating at 1200 Mhz, 6-6-6-18 timings. I can't get my RAM to operate at 1600 for some reason.

http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/1090/superpial.jpg


----------



## CL3P20

11min 7sec .750 / ASUS MIIF / Intel E8400 @ 4399 / 5-5-5-15 (1:1) @ 550mhz / Water


----------



## justinjja

I ran it in safe mode...(messed up cpu-z)
If i need to do it differently i will


----------



## topdog

16m 25.250s / DFI 790FXB-M2RSH / AMD Phenom II 965 @ 4510Mhz / CL5 5-5-15 2T / Phase

http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=898070


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justinjja*


I ran it in safe mode...(messed up cpu-z)
If i need to do it differently i will



















Yeah, you may want to give it another try since all info must be within the same screenshot. Think of it as a chance to do even better than with this run.

BTW, I would appreciate it if folks would please use the forum's ability to post your results with. Frankly I hate going to Imageshack and having crap pop-up all over the place while trying to get the image for updating the list if I should need to.

Been really strungout working OT lately and will update the thread soon. It's that busy time of year for us and business is good - A good change from recent history and taking full advantage while the OT is there to get.

If anything, it helps to pay for more PC goodies you know.


----------



## EvilGenius007

12m 43.125s / MSI P55-GD65 / Intel Core i5 750 @ 3058 MHz / Corsair XMS3 7-7-7-20 (2:6) @ 437 MHZ / Zalman CNPS10X Extreme

I took the advice of the guide and killed explorer.exe, which also killed the realism of my screenshot. Hopefully I'll improve on this time, and get a better screenie then.


----------



## FtW 420

I've managed to shave off a few seconds

7m 48.827s / Gigabyte ex58-ud5 / i7 920 @ 4.788 Ghz/ Corsair Dominator [email protected] 1824 7-8-7-25 2t / water cooled


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I've managed to shave off a few seconds

7m 48.827s / Gigabyte ex58-ud5 / i7 920 @ 4.788 Ghz/ Corsair Dominator [email protected] 1824 7-8-7-25 2t / water cooled


You're getting too close, man.









Please put that beast of a chip in a cage.


----------



## EvilGenius007

9m 44.203s / MSI P55-GD65 / Intel Core i5 750 @ 4021 MHz / Corsair XMS3 7-7-7-20 (2:6) @ 574 MHZ / Zalman CNPS10X Extreme

Woot, top 10 for an i5!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
You're getting too close, man.









Please put that beast of a chip in a cage.









I must be on the right track...

I want to cage it soon, a frozen icy cage. I'll wait & see how I do in the time challenge competition before I go buying a pot.


----------



## i7bigrig

8m 23.504s / EVGA x58 TriSli / i7 920 @ 4.5 Ghz/ OCZ Platinum 1715 8-8-8-24 2t / water cooled


----------



## tha d0ctor

8m 52.272s / Foxconn BloodRage / Intel i7 920 @ 4.2ghz (1.376v) / 8-8-8-19 (2:8) G.Skill Trident 2000mhz @ 1600mhz / Custom Water Loop

8m 52.272s ............. how does that stack up?










also how would I go about getting this score hwbot formatted or whatever it is for the other thread?


----------



## tha d0ctor

did some tweaking to voltages, upped my fsb and my ram clocks to over 2000 and got this

8m 28.388s / Foxconn BloodRage / Intel i7 920 @ 4.4ghz / 8-8-8-19 (2:8) G.Skill Trident 2000mhz @ 2100mhz / Custom Water Loop










how's that


----------



## weidass

8M 53.678s / ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 / Intel i7 920 @ 4.2ghz / 7-7-7-20 (2:8) Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz / Custom Water Loop










EDIT : Updated with faster time


----------



## Kryton

Guys, I'll try to update the list this weekend IF I can find time.

I haven't even been on the web for at least a week I've been so busy but at least it pays the bills (Sort of).
I will work on that and eventually get everything caught up ASAP.


----------



## [CyGnus]

My Score in a day to day use configuration:

11m 03.969s / ASUS Rampage Formula / Intel E8400 @ 4.4Ghz TR120 extreme / 5-5-5-12 (1:1) Gskill Ripjaws at 1100MHz


----------



## Kryton

I've done some updating (To post #336) and will continue doing this until the listings are completely updated.

MrRubix, this entry cannot be allowed because it must be Super PI mod ver 1.5 as stated on the thread's opening page. http://www.overclock.net/7168073-post328.html

It also must have the CPU-Z and RAM timings displayed like other entries have done as well. Get the 1.5 version and try again with all info within the same screenshot and I'll post it up.

Please use the forum's ability to host images for entries instead of Imageshack. Everytime I go there, I have to clean alot of crap out of the machine afterwards and it just makes it easier if it's done here because sometimes the images won't appear and the server will time out too as it did with [CyGnus]'s entry. Since the thumbnail indicated the proper posting format (All info in the screenie and it looks like the correct PI version), went ahead and put it in for now.

EDIT: Also have all entries within the basic list now. Spreadsheet is next.


----------



## james_2k

Hi all, my score:

edit: faster score uploaded.


----------



## M1 Abrams

*8m 01.526s* / Asus RII Gene / i7 [email protected] 4636MHz 1.400 vcore / 7-8-7-20-1T 1766MHz / Pro Megahalems

too *slow*^ trying for faster time,back later


----------



## vinzend

i7 920 4.2ghz / Gigabyte X58 Extreme / OCZ Platinum PC12800 8-8-8-23-100 1600mhz


----------



## Kryton

Thanks for posting up guys.

I'll get your entries in as time permits. Right now dealing with a back injury and sitting in the computer chair to browse or anything hurts so I'll get it done when I can, as I can.


----------



## Kryton

Got the latest entries in and began working the spreadsheets. Will check the sheets and get it all done since I now have time to do it.


----------



## kyleax1

i7 860 4ghz HT on. Everything on my sig rig is correct for this Pi run


----------



## overclockerz




----------



## Amdkillsintel

14M 16.505s / Gigabyte P35C-DS3R / Q9550 @ 3.80 /8GB DDR2 Crucial Ballistix Tracers 5-5-5-15/Monsoon Vigor Lite


----------



## weidass

I'd like to update my score please. I've been sitting on this one for a while, check the date in the Screenie.









8M 32.304s / ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 / Intel i7 920 @ 4.51ghz / 6-6-6-16 (2:6) Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz @ 1290Mhz / Custom Water Loop


----------



## overclocker333

i7 920 220 bclk 4608.3 mhz EVGA Classified 759 Corsair Dominator GT 2000 cas8 @ 1755mhz 7-7-7-16-59-1t 1.6v vcore on Swiftech XT/water


----------



## overclocker333

221 bclk 4629.3 mhz everything else the same as above^^^^^


----------



## Kryton

Cool.

Should be able to finally get some updating done now that I have a few days off coming up. Holiday shipping has gotten nasty and working us to death - That's why I haven't done it yet since I've been resting for the most part between shifts.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyleax1* 
i7 860 4ghz HT on. Everything on my sig rig is correct for this Pi run










Your entry isn't there and that's another reason to use the site's ability to host the image. Sometimes the offsite link doesn't work / gets broken somehow and the image simply won't be there.

weidass, got your latest in as requested







and the rest that's been posted. If I've missed any entries guys, please let me know and I'll take care of it.
Spreadsheets are next to be updated, probrably tomorrow.


----------



## M1 Abrams

*7m 59.358s */ Asus RII Gene / i7 920 @ 4636MHz / 7-8-7-20 1T / Prolimatech Megahalems
lost link try to get it up againedit> update,more threads, *faster time*..less vcore


----------



## overclocker333

7m 46.035s Xeon W3570 4850.1 mhz EVGA Classified 760 Corsair Dominator GT 2000 cas8 @ 1997mhz 9-9-9-24-59-1t 1.62v vcore on Swiftech XT/water


----------



## FtW 420

Nice scores boys. overclocker333 you beat me by a couple seconds, you're gonna make me do some damage trying to top that...


----------



## overclocker333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Nice scores boys. overclocker333 you beat me by a couple seconds, you're gonna make me do some damage trying to top that...











LOL... ya I know about the damage... I got a 5235.8 mhz cpu-z validation today for HWBot... 1.81v vcore on chilled water... scary!!! 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=857328
There wasn't anything more this W3570 could give!

I had a 7m 30s run but I didn't have the memory tab opened on the 2nd cpu-z so I will be doing some more runs. Hopefully I can get it stable at the 5ghz range for a 32m run if I throw enough voltage at it.


----------



## Kryton

That was some severe voltage you had going to your chip - Nothing I woudn't try at least so you're not alone there.









Definitley working the thread tomorrow afternoon and will get it all done.

Also to let you guys know, I won't be in from Dec 10th through Dec 23rd. Taking a free cruise and I'll be sipping on a few drinks







while I'm gone instead of OC'ing the crap out of my stuff. 
The hardware needs a break from the abuse anyway.....


----------



## Amdkillsintel

13M 28.060s / Gigabyte P35C-DS3R / Q9650 @ 4.1 /8GB DDR2 Crucial Ballistix Tracers 5-5-5-15/Monsoon Vigor Lite
Update my old score (14M 16.505s) with the new one







. Can't wait until I can start a LGA 1366 build







...


----------



## Kryton

Need the rest of your system info before I can get it in overclocker but I'm sure it's no prob to do. Need this info with each submission posted.

Amdkillsintel, had to use your recorded CPU-Z speed for the CPU's MHz speed but a nice run anyway.
I have began updating the spreadsheets and will get it done shortly between tasks and benching runs I have to complete.


----------



## Jakethesnake011

Here is my Time 8m08.01S, with a the system specs listed below with the settings in the pic.
#5 top intel?


----------



## tyg3r741

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M1 Abrams* 
7m 59.934s / Asus RII Gene / i7 920 @ 4636MHz / 7-8-7-20 1T / Prolimatech Megahalems

[/IMG]

1.40 vcore


Thats a nice low cpu voltage.


----------



## da_coolest




----------



## weidass

New Score








Finally figured out what was holding my ram back... the QPI/DRAM volts were only at 1.21. A boost up to 1.3 sorted it out...

8m 19.412sec ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 / Intel i7 920 @ 4.51ghz / 8-8-8-24 (2:8) Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz @ 1720Mhz / Custom Water Loop


----------



## overclocker333

7m 21.622 Xeon W3570 5097.5 mhz EVGA Classified 760 Corsair Dominator GT 2000 cas8 @ 2038mhz 9-9-9-24-59-2t 1.6v vcore on CBGPCS modified OCZ Cryo-Z phase


----------



## Kryton

Guys, I believe I'll have to let someone else start updating this thread since as of late, my time has been severely crimped and don't want to see it get too far behind.

The site I currently moderate is going through some major changes and I'm involved with it as well as work, benching, ect and the time I have simply isn't there anymore BUT I'm glad to have contributed as I did. Getting the spreadsheets completed and finalized was hard work but happy to do it for you guys and the site. I'm not leaving the site, just having to reevaluate what time I do have to work with and not stretch myself out too far.


----------



## Witchdoctor

7m 48.813 i920 4776 mhz EVGA Classified 760 G.Skill Perfect Storm cas 8 @ 909.7 mhz 8-8-8-221-88

32M.

2:[*/COLOR]Witchdoctor[*/URL] - *7m 48.813s[*/b] - i920 @ 4776 Mhz, eVGA 760, x58, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, DDR3-909.7, 8-8-8-21 1T / SS
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/0/0b/0b406d18_vbattach137135.jpeg]*


----------



## Tank

18m 53.069s AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.8 MHz
MSI NF980-G65
G.Skills Ripjaw Memory 1333MHz @ 7-7-7-24


----------



## tyg3r741

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
7m 48.813 i920 4776 mhz EVGA Classified 760 G.Skill Perfect Storm cas 8 @ 909.7 mhz 8-8-8-221-88-1T 1.494 Vcore / SS

Is this score with the Gigabyte MB?

I was wondering cuz didnt think bclk of 227 was obtainable w/o some kind of mod on any x58.
Ive never seen bclk of 227+ on any evga x58
Ive seen just 222 bclk is highest.
good time btw


----------



## Witchdoctor

Hello everyone,

I am Witchdoctor,

I would like to thank Kryton for all the hard work he has done here. 
I will try to keep on moving forward with this thread as best I can. 
I am coming up some changes on the post requirments to make my job a bit less demanding. Basically I will be adding a url requirment. this will save me having to link up all the screen shots as it will already be done

Looks like their is plenty of talent here at OCN and this should be a lot of fun. Please bare with the delays in getting stuff on the table. Please let me assur you everything will get entered and recorded in the results page

Thanks and I look forward to seeing the numbers and results produced here


----------



## Witchdoctor

Just posted up the new post requirments

Please read then just copy the requirments and put your info in along with the screen shot url

Good luck to all .....


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


Just posted up the new post requirments

Please read then just copy the requirments and put your info in along with the screen shot url

Good luck to all .....


you should update the first post and add my time to it


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

2:[*/COLOR]Tank[*/URL] - *18m 53.069s[*/b] - AMD II X4 955 @ 3.8 Ghz, MSI NF980-G65, G.Skill Ripjaw's 2x2gb, DDR3-666.6, 7-7-7-24 1T /H2O

18m 53.069s AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.8 MHz
MSI NF980-G65
G.Skills Ripjaw Memory 1333MHz @ 7-7-7-24

Thanks for posting a result Tank
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/6/65/652aed36_vbattach138804.png]*


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


Updated

2:[*/COLOR]Tank[*/URL] - *18m 53.069s[*/b] - AMD II X4 955 @ 3.8 Ghz, MSI NF980-G65, G.Skill Ripjaw's 2x2gb, DDR3-666.6, 7-7-7-24 1T / ?

18m 53.069s AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.8 MHz
MSI NF980-G65
G.Skills Ripjaw Memory 1333MHz @ 7-7-7-24

Thanks for posting a result Tank

*
*
*
*
**
Thanks, forgot to mention im on watercooling. *


----------



## el gappo

Sempron 140 with a low northbridge :/ will redo this one.
790 xt ud4p motherboard
5-5-5-15-1t ram 675mhz ddr3
phase cooling


----------



## Witchdoctor

Look forward to your update.

Please see first post for new format requirments.

Just copy it and insert you info and url into it

Thanks


----------



## el gappo

2:[*/COLOR]El Gappo the DESTROYER [*/URL] - *15m 34.929s[*/b] -Sempron 140 @ 4549 Mhz, 790xt ud4p, am3, Ocz titanium , DDR3-674, 5-5-5-15-11-1t ss

Like so?*


----------



## el gappo

A phenom on air could easily take it down but a sempron will look awesome at the top


----------



## zidave

2:[*/COLOR]zidave[*/URL] - *15m 43.000s[*/b] - e7600 @ 3520 Mhz, eVGA 220, Corsair XMS2 1x2gb, DDR2-382.6, 5-5-5-18 2T / Contac 29

Like that?*


----------



## Witchdoctor

No url?

guy use the sites attachment feature 
right clcick the file. Open in window, copy url and insert it between the = sing and the bracket before your name ...

Thanks guys

that is a first place run El Gappo............ nice work


----------



## zidave

How bout that?


----------



## el gappo

2:[*/COLOR]El Gappo the DESTROYER [*/URL] - *15m 34.929s[*/b] -Sempron 140 @ 4549 Mhz, 790xt ud4p, am3, Ocz titanium , DDR3-674, 5-5-5-15-11-1t /ss Have I cracked it? *


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Excellent gentlemen

*1st PlACE AMD PASS*

Congrats el gappo................. The DESTROYER

Thanks for posting a result


----------



## el gappo

Thanks







Take it you cant edit the google doc?


----------



## Witchdoctor

Na that is a done deal .....


----------



## Tig.

Did I make it to top10?


----------



## Witchdoctor

yes you did just need a formated post to put you on the table

Thanks


----------



## Tig.

AMD Phenom II 550 Unlocked
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
DDR3 1333Mhz @ 8-8-8-21 
Air Cooling


----------



## Witchdoctor

Please see first post for formating requirments

or see below .... copy paste put in your info anf the URL of your screeny

Thanks

2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=140658&stc=1&d=1265631 324]Witchdoctor[*/URL] - *7m 36.453s[*/b] - i920 @ 4901 Mhz, eVGA 760, x58, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, DDR3-933, 7-8-7-21 1T / SS
*


----------



## Tig.

2:[*/COLOR]Tig.[*/URL] - *19m 29.081s[*/b] - AMD Phenom II 550 Unlocked @ 3700 Mhz, Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, G.Skill 2x2GB DDR3 1333, 8-8-8-21*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated:

Nice run Tig.... top 10 effort forgot your cooling method on the end bro

Thanks for playing

2:[*/COLOR]Witchdoctor[*/URL] - *7m 24.757s[*/b] - i920 @ 4985 Mhz, eVGA 760, x58, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, DDR3-949, 7-8-7-21 1T / SS

New Leader


[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/9/96/962acb9b_vbattach140883.jpeg]*


----------



## i0nicx

2:[*/COLOR]http://imgur.com/owbif.png]i0nicx[*/URL] - *18m 04.608s[*/b] - phenom II 965 @ 4.3gh,z XFX 4890/Sapphire 4870, Asus M4A79 Deluxe, G.Skill 2x2gb, DDR2-400mhz, 5-5-5-15-24 2T, Xigmatek HDT-S1283/cold air

i think i filled it out right?








*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Nice run man..... good enough for the top 11

great job


----------



## Tank

nice timeing guys. as soon as my motherboard comes in I'll give it another run and hope I can regain at least a top 5 position, lol


----------



## i0nicx

very nice times everyone, looks like i'll have to do some more runs


----------



## Witchdoctor

Looking forward to it guys

bring it ........................................


----------



## Amdkillsintel

12M 32.202s / Gigabyte EP45-UD3P / Q9650 @ 4.005 /8GB GSkill DDR2 1066 5-5-5-15/Monsoon Vigor Lite update my time of 14M 16.505s


----------



## Witchdoctor

Please see first post for for submision requirements

Nice run man

or just copy this and insert your information and link

just leave the astrics intact

2:[*/COLOR]Witchdoctor[*/URL] - *7m 36.453s[*/b] - i920 @ 4901 Mhz, eVGA 760, x58, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, DDR3-933, 7-8-7-21 1T / SS*


----------



## topdog

2:[*/COLOR]topdog[*/URL]http://www.hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=341557&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg]topdog[*/URL] - *7m 23.046s[*/b] - i920 @ 4943 Mhz, eVGA 759 Classified x58, G.Skill Ripjaws 2x2gb, DDR3-941.7, 8-8-8-24 1T / SS








*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Sick Run bro ... you are the top dog ................









*New Leader ............ TOPDOG !!!*










time to go to work .......... LOL


----------



## Em1nenceFr0nt

19m 44.728

X4 955 - 4GB A-Data 2000x DDR-3 - Deskstar 500GB 7200. SATA II - MSI 790GX-G65


----------



## Witchdoctor

Please see OP for posting requirments

Thanks for posting


----------



## CULLEN

I'll be entering the top 10list soon!

















I'll get a better, more reliable picture soon that "fits" the rules!


----------



## Hey Zeus

Taking over 3rd place on the amd side...


----------



## Witchdoctor

Please see OP for posting requirments

Thanks


----------



## Witchdoctor

1:[*/COLOR][URLhttp://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=145964&stc=1&d=1268566 930=]Witchdoctor[*/URL] - *7m 22.370s[*/b] - i920 @ 5006 Mhz, eVGA 760, x58, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, DDR3-953, 7-8-7-21 1T / SS









*


----------



## el gappo

Going for sub 14 minutes on my sig rig. Watch this space


----------



## el gappo

2:[*/COLOR]El Gappo the DESTROYER [*/URL] - *13m 44.153s[*/b] -Phenom II 955 @ 5040 Mhz, 790xt ud4p, am3, Corsair Dominator gt's , DDR3-1800, 6-6-5-18-24-1t /ss*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Sick clocks bro .....









*NEW LEADER in the AMD Camp*

Congrats man ... great work


----------



## Tank

Best I could manage without any sleep, lol. 17m 40.758S










2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/8249655-post372.html]Tank[*/URL] - *17m 40.758s[*/b] -Phenom II 955 @ 4004 Mhz, NF980-G65, AM3, G.Skill Ripjaws 2x2gb, DDR3-702.4, 7-7-7-24-33 1T / SS*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Nice bump tank ....... working it out I see









Great work man

Thanks for posting


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
Updated

Nice bump tank ....... working it out I see









Great work man

Thanks for posting

thats what happens when you cant sleep, you start tinkering with everything, lol. also i forgot to change the last part, the cpu is water cooled not ss or whatever u had in ur op


----------



## Witchdoctor

Fixed it up for ya

get some sleep .....................


----------



## topdog

Great score Witchdoctor, keep pushing









2:[*/COLOR]topdog[*/URL]http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=346203&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg]topdog[*/URL] - *7m 22.234s[*/b] - i920 @ 4943 Mhz, eVGA 759 Classified x58, G.Skill Ripjaws 2x2gb, DDR3-941.7, 7-8-8-24 1T / SS








*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated:

Dammm sick score Top Dog ...........

Looks like it is time to go to work again







.... don't know 
it was on the ragged edge to get the last score ............... LOL

Need couch cough dice pot cough .....









Congrats Bro \\

*New Intel Leader ..... TOPDOG *


----------



## Chucklez

4Th Place for AMD. Here's my HWBot entering.


----------



## crantana

Please add me...
2:[*/COLOR][







]Crantana[*/URL] - *8m 08s[*/b] - i920 @ 4503 Mhz, eVGA 758, x58, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, DDR3-857.9, 7-7-7-20 1T / H50*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Please see first post for format requirments

just use the form attachment and link behind URL


----------



## Witchdoctor

1:[*/COLOR]Witchdoctor[*/URL] - *7m 21.232s[*/b] - i920 @ 5027 Mhz, eVGA 760, x58, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, DDR3-957, 7-8-7-21 1T / SS


[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/2/2f/2f111e5f_vbattach147017.jpeg]*


----------



## ucode

Notice you haven't any i7-860s yet so thought I'd start the ball rolling.

1:[*/COLOR]Âµcode[*/URL] - *8m 26.860s[*/b] - i7 860 @ 4566 Mhz,UD6,P55,Kingston and OCZ Mix 4x2gb, DDR3-703, 7-7-7-20 1T / Air
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/f/f4/f4a4c51b_vbattach147275.png]*


----------



## cssorkinman

My first 32M run
2:[*/URLCOLOR][=http://www.overclock.net/attachments/benchmarking-software-discussion/147304d1269382567-official-superpi-32m-top-times-32msuperpi.png]Cssorkinman[*/URL] - *17m 46.138s[*/b] - PII965 @ 4079 Mhz, MSI 790FX -GD 70 , OCZ gold 2 GB, DDR3-680 , 7-7-7-21 1T coolermaster N620
*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Ucode ... nice top 10 run bro .... Vcore ? wow thats low .... 
do all 1156 's run that low ???









Congrats man

cssorkinman....... Please see posting requirment on the OP

Thanks for posting


----------



## Saucy

My humble contribution


----------



## crantana

I think this is very close to the max for me....but its a top 5 time!!!

2:[*/COLOR][[*/URL]crantana - *7m 59.608s[*/b] - i920 [email protected] 4608 Mhz, eVGA 3x SLI 758, x58, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, DDR3-877.8, 7-7-7-18 1T / Water

Witchdoctor, Is that right? Newb here...*


----------



## FtW 420

crantana, congrats for the sub 8m run.








You should start putting your scores into hwbot for the OCN team, that's worth a few points.


----------



## weidass

I've already posted a faster time, but my score hasnt been updated... could who ever is looking after this thread update me please?









http://www.overclock.net/7945811-post368.html


----------



## crantana

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


crantana, congrats for the sub 8m run.








You should start putting your scores into hwbot for the OCN team, that's worth a few points.


Thanx. I'll have a look into it for sure.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
Vcore ? wow thats low ....
do all 1156 's run that low ???

lol. Hell no, that's speed step. The ss was taken while idle. The real vcore with load and turbo 26 multi is ~1.5V.

I imagine once some of the Nehalem dual core benching shows up that run will be pushed way down the list.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crantana*


I think this is very close to the max for me....but its a top 5 time!!!

2:[*/COLOR][http://i843.photobucket.com/albums/z...a/7m59608s.png[*/URL]crantana - *7m 59.608s[*/b] - i920 [email protected] 4608 Mhz, eVGA 3x SLI 758, x58, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, DDR3-877.8, 7-7-7-18 1T / Water

Witchdoctor, Is that right? Newb here...









*
*
*
*
**
No that is not correct. Just attach via site attachment ... it is the paper clip ...

once uploaded right click and select open in window 
copy the ULR and paster it directly behind URL= in a copied formated responce. insert the rest of your info and you gold*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weidass*


I've already posted a faster time, but my score hasnt been updated... could who ever is looking after this thread update me please?









http://www.overclock.net/7945811-post368.html


Format your post correct and it will be updated ....

See OP for details ....


----------



## A-Dub

17m 03.611s 
I'm sure I can do well below 17m once my wc stuff gets here.

2:[*/COLOR]A-Dub[*/URL] - *17m 03.611s [*/b] - Phenom II 965 @ 4118 Mhz, Gigabyte 790XTA-UD4, 2x2gb OCZ Reaper, DDR3-1333, 7-7-7-24-33-1T / Sunbeam Core Contact
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/2/2d/2d4b02fb_vbattach147728.png]*


----------



## meg

formatted:
2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=147742&stc=1&d=1269615 269]meg[*/URL] - *9m 14.714s [*/b] - Core i7 860 @ 3480 Mhz (HT & Turbo on), Biostar T5XE CF/SLI, 2x2gb Patriot, DDR3-1660, 9-9-9-25 2T / Thermaltake V1 Copper

System... Biostar T5XE CF/SLI, i7 860 @ 3.48GHz, HT & Turbo on (4.13GHz max @ turbo 1c), ThermalTake V1 @ 1400rpm, 8GB Patriot DDR3-1600 CL9 memory @ 1660.

9m 14.714s

http://tinypic.com/r/2vwtg85/5










The picture is taken with another task (not shown) running at 100% to display turbo speed and voltage.
*


----------



## Saucy

Oops, corrected format.

2:[*/COLOR]Saucy[*/URL] - *17m 08.454s[*/b] - B55 @ 4047mhz, XFX 5770, Asus M4A79XTD Evo, Corsair xms3 @ 1420mhz 8-8-8-24-1T/ Coolermaster Hyper 212 Air
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/6/6d/6dd02160_vbattach147746.jpeg]*


----------



## crantana

Thanx Witchdoctor......


----------



## crantana

2:[*/COLOR][*/URL]crantana - *7m 59.608s[*/b] - i920 [email protected] 4608 Mhz, eVGA 3x SLI 758, x58, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, DDR3-877.8, 7-7-7-18 1T / Water

Maybe I got it now....
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/2/21/21d33e93_vbattach147756.png]*


----------



## ~LL~

2:[*/COLOR]~LL~[*/URL] - *8m 07.595s[*/b] - i920 @ 4620 Mhz, P6X58D Premium, x58, Corsair XMS 6x2gb, DDR3-, 880,9-9-9-24 2T / Noctua NH-D14

h*


----------



## weidass

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


Format your post correct and it will be updated ....

See OP for details ....


Pardon? If you took the time to follow the link to my post, you would see that it is infact formatted correctly...


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated:

Great work everyone .... the table is taking on a new shape thanks to the participation

Weidass..............









Here is what I found on the link

8m 19.412sec ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 / Intel i7 920 @ 4.51ghz / 8-8-8-24 (2:8) Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz @ 1720Mhz / Custom Water Loop

Did I miss a post ???

If this is your idea of being formated correctly it is indeed not .... please see OP for details

If you need a hand please let em know, I would be glad to help you out

Thanks everyone for participating


----------



## Saucy

Witchdoctor I believe you may have missed my post








I dunno how to post a direct link to it but this is the page my post is on:
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...-times-44.html

Its the fourth or fifth down I believe, cheers!


----------



## Witchdoctor

You are 5th on the AMD table .... Congrats bro ... good run

Now it is time to go to work and push those top guys out of your way ......









Thanks for posting


----------



## Tank

darn it i got knocked down to 7th....gonna have to go for some suicide runs sooner or later to keep up with the top dawgs.


----------



## Witchdoctor

I only except SPI 32M posts with check or money order

PAY PAL not excepted ..........................


----------



## cssorkinman

2:[*/URLCOLOR][=http://www.overclock.net/attachments/benchmarking-software-discussion/147304d1269382567-official-superpi-32m-top-times-32msuperpi.png]Cssorkinman[*/URL] - *17m 46.138s[*/b] - PII965 @ 4079 Mhz, MSI 790FX -GD 70 , OCZ gold 2 GB, DDR3-680 , 7-7-7-21 1T coolermaster N620

Did I get it right this time?
*


----------



## Steview

This is my best run so far, still need to work on it.









2:[*/COLOR][=http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-software-discussion/62298-official-superpi-32m-top-times-45.html]Steview[*/URL] - *9m 06.485s[*/b] - i7-860 @ 4296 Mhz, MIIIF, Corsair XMS3 DDR3 613.8 4x2gb, 8-8-8-22 2T / CM Storm Scout
*


----------



## overquad

2:[*/COLOR]Overquad[*/URL] - *10m 43.7315s[*/b] - i920 @ 3361 Mhz, Foxconn FlamingBlade, x58, Wintec Ampx 3x2gb, DDR3-801.7, 9-9-9-24 1T / corsair H50 push pull on the rad.
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/3/39/39fcc53d_vbattach148765.jpeg]*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Great work everyone ....

cssorkinman

No, it is again wrong .... I fixed it for you bro ....

2:[*/URLCOLOR][=http://www.overclock.net/attachments/benchmarking-software-discussion/147304d1269382567-official-superpi-32m-top-times-32msuperpi.png]Cssorkinman[*/URL] - *17m 46.138s[*/b] - PII965 @ 4079 Mhz, MSI 790FX -GD 70 , OCZ gold 2 GB, DDR3-680 , 7-7-7-21 1T coolermaster N620

URL in color block ???

Thanks for posting*


----------



## cssorkinman

lol damnit... thanks for fixin it witchdoctor


----------



## Witchdoctor

LOL ............ No sweat ..... now lets see some serious numbers

Bring the cold bro.....................................


----------



## WUTCHUTALKINBOUTWILLIS

Haven't tried to overclock yet, but figured i'd see how my new build stacks up to the competition.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Well you will need to try overclocking it .....

Sure you will get a great result

Don't forget to see OP for posting requirments

Thanks for playing SPI-32M

You have a long name bro


----------



## Pollesteri

2:[*/COLOR]Pollesteri[*/URL] - *7m 53.337s[*/b] - i7 920 D0 @ 4720 Mhz, Asus P6T Dlx V2, x58, Ocz Reaper 3x2gb, DDR3-1800, 8-8-8-20 2T / Noctua U12P

First tests with aircooling. I will post new results with watercooling soon.
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/f/fc/fce74b35_vbattach150934.jpeg]*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Nice work man .....

Please see OP for posting requirments

Thansk for playing SPI 32M ......................


----------



## Ole Brumm

Yay!









17m 38.211s / Asus Crosshair III Formula / 955BE @ 4104Mhz / Kingston HyperX 1600 DDR3, 9-9-9-27 / Zalman Air cooling


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Pollesteri .... nice run man .... working it out bro

ole Brumm and watchamacallit ... please see posting requirment on the OP

Thanks for posting


----------



## CL3P20

2:[*/COLOR]http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...in_18sec_797msCL3P20[*/URL] - *9m 18.797s[*/b] - e8400 @ 5246 Mhz, Asus MIIF, P45, Geil Black Dragons, DDR2-583, 5-5-5-15 2T / DICE*


----------



## Ole Brumm

2:[*/COLOR]Ole Brumm[*/URL] - *17m 38.211s[*/b] - 955BE @ 4104 Mhz, Asus Crosshair III, 790FX, Kingston HyperX 2x2gb, DDR3-864.0, 8-8-8-21 1T / Air

[URL=http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?s=f0ff622456a527c34b14aeab359ee59d&attachmentid=151687]Attachment 151687**

Is it correct now?
*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Nice work guys

CL3 .. Please see OP for posting requirment and formating

Thanks for posting


----------



## CL3P20

I did.. I just inserted my verification link ....the rest is copied right from the OP...


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

No sweat, I fixed it for ya bro .... take a look close and you will see where you made the posting error ....









Sick 775 run BTW .............


----------



## pcnazz

Just got this chip yesterday half price new . This run 32m is with 24/7 Stable clocks .


----------



## Witchdoctor

sub 8 .... very nice work

Please see OP for posting requirments

Thanks for posting a result


----------



## M1 Abrams

7m 59.358s / Asus RII Gene / i7 920 @ 4636MHz / 7-8-7-20 1T / Prolimatech Megahalems









edit> update,more threads, faster time..less vcore


----------



## Witchdoctor

Nice run ...

Please see posting requirments in the OP

Thanks


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
sub 8 .... very nice work

Please see OP for posting requirments

Thanks for posting a result

Thanks Witchdoctor . I am a top AMD overclocker but new to Intel so I want to run the mod Super_Pi when I know I have my best run to post up . I also have to say to you hats off on your scores that I saw , very nice work ! Working on this right now 4.8Ghz room temperature liquid cooled with one Asus 5970 and cpu on the loop .







Validation link


----------



## Witchdoctor

Prolly get better temps pulling the vid out of the loop

I would recomend a seperate loop

i7's create a tremendous amout of heat. What worked for AMD may not be as effective with the Intel product.

That being said .. nice clocks for H2O

you may be near the end on water ....

Bring it strong


----------



## cybercub

Here's my entry,

CyberCub - *16m 50.741s* - AMD Phenom II 965 BE @ 4123 Mhz, MSI 790FX-G70, G.Skill Trident 2x2gb, DDR3-868mhz (1736mhz), 8-8-8-21 1T


----------



## Witchdoctor

Please see OP for posting requirments

Thanks for posting

PCn .... sick CPUz bro.... nice job man .... can it hang on for a 32M run ?


----------



## cybercub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
Please see OP for posting requirments

Thanks for posting

PCn .... sick CPUz bro.... nice job man .... can it hang on for a 32M run ?

I'm sorry but what did I not do according to the posting requirements? I filled the line out, provided the screenshot with checksum and cpuz cpu / memory validated. Or were you referring to someone else?


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


Prolly get better temps pulling the vid out of the loop

I would recomend a seperate loop

i7's create a tremendous amout of heat. What worked for AMD may not be as effective with the Intel product.

That being said .. nice clocks for H2O

you may be near the end on water ....

Bring it strong


Yup no doubt and that's why I said it . I'm gonna put the cpu one of these days on its own loop with maybe a Swiftech MCR320 . I booted at 4.9ghz . All in all I like the platform . I got the 975 for $500.00 sealed box so I can't complain to much but would like to be working with the 980X







.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Yea I hear ya ... just can't swing one at the moment

Hoping Intel will release an afordable 32nm soon

Cybercub

CyberCub - 16m 50.741s - AMD Phenom II 965 BE @ 4123 Mhz, MSI 790FX-G70, G.Skill Trident 2x2gb, DDR3-868mhz (1736mhz), 8-8-8-21 1T

this is not a formated post ... Please see OP for requirments

you have to copy it and insert your infomation into it

Just leave the astrics intact ....


----------



## cybercub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


Yea I hear ya ... just can't swing one at the moment

Hoping Intel will release an afordable 32nm soon

Cybercub

CyberCub - 16m 50.741s - AMD Phenom II 965 BE @ 4123 Mhz, MSI 790FX-G70, G.Skill Trident 2x2gb, DDR3-868mhz (1736mhz), 8-8-8-21 1T

this is not a formated post ... Please see OP for requirments

you have to copy it and insert your infomation into it

Just leave the astrics intact ....


Like this?

2:[*/COLOR]CyberCub[*/URL] - *16m 50.741s[*/b] - AMD Phenom II 965 BE @ 4123 Mhz, MSI 790FX-GD70, G.Skill Trident 2x2gb, DDR3-868, 8-8-8-21 1T / SS

*


----------



## Witchdoctor

You got it bro

Nice top 4 run man ....

Now it is time to go after El gwapo ....


----------



## Dream Desire

Ram will get up there eventually,

2:[*/COLOR]Dream Desire[*/URL] - *7m 55.779s[*/b] - i7 975 @ 4853 Mhz, eVGA E760, x58, Corsair Dominator GT 3x2gb, DDR3-683, 7-7-7-21 1T / Water

*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Nice work man .....

Won't be long and it will take a sub 8 to get a top 11 score .....

Thanks for posting


----------



## hitoriko

2:[*/COLOR]Hitoriko[*/URL] - *18m 49.109s[*/b] AMD Phenom II 955 BE @ 3910.6Mhz, MSI 790FX-GD70, Nanya Tech Ram, 7-7-7-20-27-1T @ 632Mhz*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Please see posting requirments in OP

Thanks


----------



## hoss331

2:[*/COLOR]http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p293/hoss281/9216.jpg]hoss331[*/URL] - *9m 21.64s[*/b] - Q9650 @ 4887 Mhz, Gigabyte T UD3P, P45, OCZ Flex EX 2x2gb, DDR3-868.9, 6-6-4-17 2T / Water








*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated:

Thanks for posting a result guys

neither good enough for the top eleven in your respectiv catagory

Time to go to work fellas ...................


----------



## crantana

Please update me.

2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=155390&stc=1&d=1273864 935][*/URL]crantana - *7m 47.517s[*/b] - i920 [email protected] 4818Mhz, Classified 760, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, DDR3-918.6, 8-8-8-20 2T / Water
*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

2:[*/COLOR][*/URL]*crantana* - *7m 47.517s[*/b] - i920 [email protected] 4818Mhz, Classified 760, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, DDR3-918.6, 8-8-8-20 2T / Water

Fixed your format ... your name has to be with in the URL

Nice run none the less .... only two runs left in the top 11 that are in the 8's*


----------



## crantana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
Updated

2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=155390&stc=1&d=1273864 935]







[*/URL]*crantana* - *7m 47.517s[*/b] - i920 [email protected] 4818Mhz, Classified 760, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, DDR3-918.6, 8-8-8-20 2T / Water

Fixed your format ... your name has to be with in the URL

Nice run none the less .... only two runs left in the top 11 that are in the 8's
*
*
*
*
Thanks, but you spelled my name wrong on the list. lol







*


----------



## mav2000

Please update me.

2:[*/COLOR][*/URL]mav2000 - [b]16m 57.403 sec[...mageshack.us/img682/4351/suerpi3240.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crantana*


Thanks, but you spelled my name wrong on the list. lol










LOL

Sorry about that bro ..... repaired

Mav .... please se OP for posting requirments









You need to insert the link

the easiest way is to attach image via form attachment tool AKA Paper Clip

once uploaded open in window copy the URL and paste it in to the formaed post in the proper place ....

easy as ABC 123 Doe Rame E

Baby you and me ................


----------



## crantana

Keepin ya busy Witchdoctor..









2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=155783&stc=1&d=1274126 945]crantana[*/URL]*7m 41.246s[*/b] - i920 [email protected] 4881Mhz, Classified 760, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, [email protected], 8-8-8-20 2T / Water
*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Nice bump bro .... your going to need another 100 mhz to compete for third









that memory can do 7-8-7-20 at hose speeds 2:8 divider

may want to try to roll 19 on the uncore??? might boot ....


----------



## crantana

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


Updated

Nice bump bro .... your going to need another 100 mhz to compete for third









that memory can do 7-8-7-20 at hose speeds 2:8 divider

may want to try to roll 19 on the uncore??? might boot ....










lol....yes, timings are next...I tried 18 uncore, I guess I may as well try 19.
Thanx for the tip.


----------



## pcnazz

WarPig1 Room Temp 22c liquid cooled Super_Pi 1M run .














Just was playing around earlier . I will pop my 32M official score up very soon cause in two weeks I have a Cyro-Z coming to break my cherry on sub zero , lol . Couple days Witchdoctor I will post up the 32M , nothing great anyways on the 32M but I'll post it and no greatnes on the 1M either , lol , thanks .


----------



## Witchdoctor

Man once you get bitten by the snake there is no way back .....









Postem up I am sure they will be great and if not we can get you dialed in ...........


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## Witchdoctor

Please see OP for posting requirments

Thanks for playing ....................


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
Man once you get bitten by the snake there is no way back .....









Postem up I am sure they will be great and if not we can get you dialed in ...........









I'm feeling it now and parts not hear yet







, its been long overdue for me . Should be fun Witchdoctor







.


----------



## Witchdoctor

LOL ........

Bring the cold takes personal computing to the next level ....

Got me a Fatbot coming for klngPln Cooling

I will post some pics then .... some sub zero 3D on the way .......... LOL


----------



## crantana

Here ya go dude...tighter timings, Blackviper'd OS, and 19 uncore.....6 sec drop from last post...not bad....









2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=156293&stc=1&d=1274413 502]crantana[*/URL]*7m 35.537s[*/b] - i920 [email protected] 4839Mhz, Classified 760, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, [email protected], 7-8-7-20 1T / Water
*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Sick bro ............. Nice job tweaking it in ........... closing in on 3rd

That's what this is all about ..... dialing it in......

Thanks for posting


----------



## pcnazz

Agreed , Wicked nice #'s crantana !!!


----------



## vmale

First run,very happy with results!Love the Platinum memory!


----------



## Witchdoctor

Nice run ..........

you need a valid screen shot and formated post to get on the list ....

See OP for details

Thanks for posting a result


----------



## bwatt22

2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=157555&stc=1&d=1275109 425]bwatt22[*/URL]*8m 08.749s[*/b] - [email protected], Rampage III Extreme, G.Skill Pi 6x2gb, [email protected], 6-8-6-24 2T / H50

First go around... will be tweaking I know this should be faster.







Gotta break below 8M!
*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Nice run .... almost cracked the top 11

I am sure you can get there ...............









Thanks for posting


----------



## flipd

There's mine.


----------



## Chuckclc

Hey guys, Im no were near the scores you are posting but this is my first run at this and I have a screen shot. Anythoughts on how to improve? And how does my time compete with other setups similar?


----------



## Witchdoctor

Flip ... see op for posting requirements

Chuck .... your first problem is you are using AMD ........... LOL

Just kiding ...









TBH you are going to need to tihghten up the memory ....

Max the speed out as far as possible in memory as well

Next flat out clock speed .....

Once max mem and CPU clocks are set then lean up OS and re run

Win 7 does really well

XP you can get a better result but take much more tweaking

good luck


----------



## Chuckclc

What do you mean my "tighten up" the memory? I ran it at 9-9-9-24, and 8-9-8-20 and got same results.
Also what is "flaten" clock speeds? 
Sorrry for the simple questions, just wanna make sure I'm clear, thanks.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Lowest timing it will boot at

Max divider it will boot at

Max Clock it will boot at

Win 7 is best if you don't want to do a lot tweaking on it

Just minimize overhead and have at it

Then post a formated score


----------



## tahumie87




----------



## redhat_ownage

soo close to gappo
















2:[*/COLOR]redhat_ownage[*/URL] - *14m 56.879s[*/b] - X2 555 @ 4922 Mhz, DFI LP DK 790FXB M2RSH, 790FX, Corsair Twin2X2048-9136C5D, DDR2-570.7, 4-5-5-15 2T / Dice*


----------



## bwatt22

2:[*/COLOR]bwatt22[*/URL]*7m 59.498s[*/b] - [email protected], Rampage III Extreme, G.Skill Pi 6x2gb, [email protected], 6-8-6-24 2T / Water(NB/SB and CPU)

Got under 8M... better runs comming later. I know there is more juice in this CPU. I got the OC better with less voltage, but need to get the speed up. Maybe drop some ram off... 12GB not optimal.
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/b/b1/b14c961c_vbattach159316.jpeg]*


----------



## crantana

Here's an update Doc.

2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=159322&stc=1&d=1276129 623]crantana[*/URL]*7m 31.293s[*/b] - i920 [email protected] 4839Mhz, Classified 760, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, [email protected], 6-7-6-21- 1T / Water
*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated:

Sick work .... 8+ has all but been iliminated on the Intel side

Red hat & tahumie plaes see first post for formating requirments

Thanks for posting


----------



## el gappo

2:[*/COLOR]http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1017939_el_gappo_superpi_32m_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be _13min_32sec_216ms]El Gappo the DESTROYER







[*/URL]*13min 32sec 216ms[*/b] - 1090t @ 5175Mhz, Biostar TA890FXE, Corsair Dominator gt @ 1600 6-6-5-15-11-1t / SS ]

Clean sweep 1-2-3?*


----------



## crantana

All I can say Doc is......BAMMMMM....look out, comin for that top spot.

















Nice work Gappo, you own that category.

2:[*/COLOR]crantana[*/URL]*7m 23.618s[*/b] - i920 [email protected] 4902Mhz, Classified 760, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, [email protected], 7-8-7-20- 1T / Water
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/8/87/873025f0_vbattach160801.png]*


----------



## PizzaMan

Here's the HWbot coding for updating directly from HWbot.

Take out the space:
[ hwbot=app=SuperPi,team=overclock.net]submissionranking[/hwbot]

Displays


----------



## el gappo

Think there is a way to make it bigger and show more.









Yeah here it is









[ hwbot=overclock.net,superpi_32m,30]teamrank,height=300px[/hwbot]


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

LOL ... you better look at the topDog

2 and a half seconds is a lifetime ...................









Good luck .. look forward to it

Thanks for posting


----------



## crantana

Man....I had a 7m20s score happening, I got to 20 passes and the damn comp grew legs, jumped off the desk and locked up.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Ahh man that blows man .....Did it survive ?

strap that thing down bro

Built a rack for mine .. think they do a bit better evevated ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## crantana

haha.....yeah its alive. I got a rack build in progress. My 920 is dying to go sub-z...


----------



## Witchdoctor

Kewl ... you will have to post some pics up bro


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

I gave it the old OCN try...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 


















lol i forgot they still had the RAM tweaker...let me find out







!


----------



## PizzaMan

Good work Bass!!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Good work Bass!!


Thanks Pizza. If I can find some dice I'm going to try to take #1 for the W3520 today.


----------



## pcnazz

2nd attempt with cryo-z / super pi 32m / 14m.01.266s


----------



## mm67

2:[*/COLOR]mm67[*/URL] - *12m 11.002s[*/b] - E7400 @ 4180Mhz, GA-EP45-UD3LR, Kingston Valueram 2x2gb, [email protected], 5-5-5-18- 2T / Air

[URL=http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?s=d0fcea543db45214df9417cadf870bcb&attachmentid=162760]Attachment 162760**
*


----------



## pcnazz

pcnazz - 13m 56.561s - PH II X6 1090T @ 252 x 19.5 = 4930MHz - Asus CH4 - Corsair Dominator 2x2GB DDR3-2000GT @ 6-6-6-16 1T







WitchDoctor I cracked the save for you motivating me to , thanks brother , 13m 56 .561s


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Something got messed up in the formatting of your post









Keep churnin those times out!

Also, you'll probably get some points if you can get a run of WPrime 32M at those speeds!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Something got messed up in the formatting of your post









Keep churnin those times out!

Also, you'll probably get some points if you can get a run of WPrime 32M at those speeds!

It wont run at those speeds on his phase. Spi 32 is the only boint worthy 1090 bench atm without ln2. Fixing that tomorrow tho, putting an order in


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Gappo, what did you run WPrime on? I was getting much better scores in XP with that. And better scores in 7 on pi? It was a day of backwards benches... but Pi was consistently .4s slower in XP... like 5.2GHz didn't break 8 seconds...

And this is in a completely stripped XP...


----------



## el gappo

Something that helps spi has been stripped from your copy then. Good for wprime tho









I ran in 08 cos its my fave. I was just doing some pretesting for that review, not even bothered uploading new ones but will have much faster soon anyways









edit: AIR http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/6...rwprime32m.jpg
phase http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/1606/499232m.jpg

wprimes^^


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Something got messed up in the formatting of your post









Keep churnin those times out!

Also, you'll probably get some points if you can get a run of WPrime 32M at those speeds!

Okay xxbassplayerxx I will fix that , yes el gappo is correct in wprime , I tried 1024M , I'll try 32m next , see why I don't wont to post scores yet for you running a cyro-z , when the 2s cooling hits I can give you guys #'s . I'll be riding with you guys soon .


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Something that helps spi has been stripped from your copy then. Good for wprime tho









I ran in 08 cos its my fave. I was just doing some pretesting for that review, not even bothered uploading new ones but will have much faster soon anyways









edit: AIR http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/6...rwprime32m.jpg
phase http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/1606/499232m.jpg

wprimes^^

! Are AMD's 6 cores as fast in WPrime as the i7's? Your score is close to mine at a pretty similar frequency!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnazz* 
Okay xxbassplayerxx I will fix that , yes el gappo is correct in wprime , I tried 1024M , I'll try 32m next , see why I don't wont to post scores yet for you running a cyro-z , when the 2s cooling hits I can give you guys #'s . I'll be riding with you guys soon .









1024 murders me on dice. I get a 20Â°C temperature swing and a crash if I'm trying it too high. I tried it at 5.15GHz and couldn't make it. It crashed around -35Â°C and I started around -55Â°C.


----------



## el gappo

Little slower than an i7 quad clock for clock me thinks.


----------



## pcnazz

I hear ya there on 1024m xxbassplayerxx . I'll see what I can grab for wprime 32m by tomorrow I'll have something for us . Can you copy my last Super 32m run now starting at my name ?


----------



## el gappo

Yeah go ahead ^ We are gonna change the way all these stickies are managed soon. Like next week. All automatic


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnazz* 
I hear ya there on 1024m xxbassplayerxx . I'll see what I can grab for wprime 32m by tomorrow I'll have something for us . Can you copy my last Super 32m run now starting at my name ?

I kinda don't know what you mean.

But I do see this:


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I kinda don't know what you mean.

But I do see this:



















your a







dude xxbassplayerxx , ok lets rock & roll with what i got now for cooling







bigger guns soon !


----------



## Canis-X

nice run pcnazz!!! Keep it up!


----------



## el gappo

Updated, will clean the rest up tomorrow.


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Updated, will clean the rest up tomorrow.


Thanks el gappo , Ron at Edge of Ice did me a solid and sent me some insulation so I can fire up a 300w ss ph I have laying around that's 4sale , It should be in today's mail . Gonna see how it does with my 1090T .


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Did this on dice!


----------



## pcnazz

32M:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnazz* 
pcnazz - 13m 56.561s - PH II X6 1090T @ 252 x 19.5 = 4930MHz - Asus CH4 - Corsair Dominator 2x2GB DDR3-2000GT @ 6-6-6-16 1T







WitchDoctor I cracked the save for you motivating me to , thanks brother , 13m 56 .561s

32M: pcnazz - 13m 56.561s - PH II X6 1090T @ 252 x 19.5 = 4930MHz - Asus CH4 - Corsair Dominator 2x2GB DDR3-2000GT @ 6-6-6-16 1T


----------



## crantana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Did this on dice!










Nice...I love it....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crantana*


Nice...I love it....










I'm hoping to get some runs in on my new 920 when that arrives!


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Did this on dice!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Edit your post with this in image tags and you're good.

http://i747.photobucket.com/albums/x...bynforlife.png


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Done


----------



## UrGonnaDie

Nice run there pcnazz


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Nice run MM

PCnazz ... nice work man .... please post um up formated ....

Thanks for playing 32M


----------



## mm67

11 m 38.725s

2:[*/COLOR]mm67[*/URL] - *11m 38.725s[*/b] - E7400 @ 4370Mhz, GA-EP45-UD3LR, Kingston Valueram 2x2gb, [email protected], 5-5-5-18- 2T / Air

[URL=http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?s=d51c1a11b1f7d586c94ba64097780a71&attachmentid=163649]Attachment 163649**
*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Nice bump man

workin it out I see .......... bring it to da house

thanks for posting a result


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*





















Hey Mr. Witchdoctor, wanna add me plz?










Going to try to break 7 minutes this week.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Hey Mr. Witchdoctor, wanna add me plz?










Going to try to break 7 minutes this week.


You have to do it in the correct format or he will be MAD


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

1:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/attachments/benchmarking-software-discussion/163833d1279049886-official-superpi-32m-top-times-713.jpg]xxbassplayerxx[*/URL] - *7m 13.650s[*/b] - W3520 @ 5131.2 Mhz, Rampage III Extreme, x58, OCZ Platinum 3x2gb, DDR3-977.4, 8-8-8-2 1T / Dice
*


----------



## Witchdoctor

SIck run bro ...

Please see posting requirment to take the #1 spot

And me with my board in RMA .......









Just copy from OP and fill in your info accordingly or just copy mine/leave the stars intact....

then attach via paper clip

open in seperate wimndow once attached copy address and insert it in to the formated post

Check out MM above, or mine below

Again bro ... nice run ... but you will need to do better than that ionce I get my board back ............. LOL

I have a backup laying around here somewhere ???

Cough/cough .... not good enough ..... :-(

1:[*/COLOR]Witchdoctor[*/URL] - *7m 20.685s[*/b] - i920 @ 5027Mhz,eVGA 760,Perfect Storms, DDR3 @ 957, 7-8-7-21- 1T / SS
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/7/7b/7b9acfc2_vbattach163829.jpeg]*


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Edited my last post.

And thanks for the compliments! I'll probably be trying to beat it again this week!


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Nice work man .... stay after it bro ...

I will try to give you some comp when I get my board back ....

Awsome bot sauce .......









http://hwbot.org/community/team/ocalliance?tab=members


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


Updated

Nice work man .... stay after it bro ...

I will try to give you some comp when I get my board back ....

Awsome bot sauce .......









http://hwbot.org/community/team/ocalliance?tab=members


I thought i formatted it right WitchDoctor , hold of on that one I have another one to post . Thats it for the 300w ss ph , its sold so breaking it down tomorrow . Hook back up cyro until the cascade hits in two weeks .


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnazz* 
I thought i formatted it right WitchDoctor , hold of on that one I have another one to post . Thats it for the 300w ss ph , its sold so breaking it down tomorrow . Hook back up cyro until the cascade hits in two weeks .

I may have missed it ?

hit me with a link or just repost .... sorry man

Congrates on the two stager .. any pics?

postum here if you have any. I would like to see it

looking into a CPU dice pot for some 2D ....

SS is great for 3D as it is easy .... two pots at once is a lot of work .... LOL

May need one to compete here .... just got bumped by bass ... :-( ....


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


I may have missed it ?

hit me with a link or just repost .... sorry man

Congrates on the two stager .. any pics?

postum here if you have any. I would like to see it

looking into a CPU dice pot for some 2D ....

SS is great for 3D as it is easy .... two pots at once is a lot of work .... LOL

May need one to compete here .... just got bumped by bass ... :-( ....


No worries WitchDoctor I know you do a lot of work here for us and we appreciate you guys . Thanks man on the cascade and yes I will throw up a nice detailed and organized thread on it with pic's . You and bass are beastly with the pots







. el gappo and I were just about to have some battles with the ss ph







. Its history now though and cyro is back up for now , I may have the cascade as early as next week . Love being on board with you guys here also .


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnazz*


No worries WitchDoctor I know you do a lot of work here for us and we appreciate you guys . Thanks man on the cascade and yes I will throw up a nice detailed and organized thread on it with pic's . You and bass are beastly with the pots







. el gappo and I were just about to have some battles with the ss ph







. Its history now though and cyro is back up for now , I may have the cascade as early as next week . Love being on board with you guys here also .










ARHHHHHHHHHHH







I wanted someone to play with


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


I may have missed it ?

hit me with a link or just repost .... sorry man

Congrates on the two stager .. any pics?

postum here if you have any. I would like to see it

looking into a CPU dice pot for some 2D ....

SS is great for 3D as it is easy .... two pots at once is a lot of work .... LOL

May need one to compete here .... just got bumped by bass ... :-( ....


I had a sub 7 minute run in the works but it died because it got too warm because I ran out of dice


----------



## Witchdoctor

sub 7 is sick toast bro

time to reload on ta dice supply

PC still did nopt see your you post ???


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

SuperPi is a biased benchmark...they need to replace it with something more level playing field.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


SuperPi is a biased benchmark...they need to replace it with something more level playing field.


It's just really old. Don't try to compare your chip to Intel processors with this benchmark and you're good to go! It does very well for revealing frequencies and patience.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


SuperPi is a biased benchmark...they need to replace it with something more level playing field.


You mean biased about intel & AMD? Are there any benchies out there that don't favor one architecture over another? That's why the bot has the hardware categories.


----------



## el gappo

<3 super pi. Maybe bulldozer will kill it Proybn you never know


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


sub 7 is sick toast bro

time to reload on ta dice supply

PC still did nopt see your you post ???


No worries there Withcdoctor , I will be busting up my previous super runs anyways , pic for the cascade sdumper started a build log for mine here so keep your eye on it to see the build and post your thoughts .


----------



## mm67

11 m 31.019s

2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=163649&stc=1&d=1278954 959]mm67[*/URL] - *11m 31.019s[*/b] - E7400 @ 4365Mhz, GA-EP45-UD3LR, Transcend Jetram 2x2gb, [email protected], 5-5-5-16- 2T / Air

Attachment 164134
*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnazz* 
No worries there Withcdoctor , I will be busting up my previous super runs anyways , pic for the cascade sdumper started a build log for mine here so keep your eye on it to see the build and post your thoughts .

LOL ........ That's who built my single stage ....

Bring it on .......... LOL

Will be updating tonight MM

Just walking out the door right now


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
LOL ........ That's who built my single stage ....

Bring it on .......... LOL

Will be updating tonight MM

Just walking out the door right now

very cool Witchdoctor







I'll be throwing sets to it I would say in 12 days or when ever sdumper is done with the build .


----------



## el gappo

Not next week but the week after xbassplayerx is going to have to watch that top spot


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Not next week but the week after xbassplayerx is going to have to watch that top spot









I know I cant touch bass's cooling but even though LN2 is orderless I am sniffing gappo is up to something


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnazz* 
I know I cant touch bass's cooling but even though LN2 is orderless I am sniffing gappo is up to something









It's alright I just did it now. This intel benching is WELL easy.









Ok I cheated a likkle bit.


----------



## scc28

17m 07.059s/crosshair iv/[email protected]/9-9-9-24 3:8/watercool


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


It's alright I just did it now. This intel benching is WELL easy. 









Ok I cheated a likkle bit.


LOL ............ you should grab a platform ....









Sick speed .....

scc see OP for posting requirments .....


----------



## pcnazz

1090T 32m run 13m .43s shucks gappo I would say I had more core left & mabey could of caught you but words are cheap , awesome 1090T 32m run you made gappo on ss ph . Love comparing our sets !


----------



## PizzaMan

One of these days Gappo will learn to do magic to Intel's like he does to AMD's. Then we'll all be in trouble. Let's just hope he keeps getting bum chips.


----------



## Vhozard

11m 53.358s / Asus P5Q PRO / Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 4188MHz / Team Group Elite @ 465MHz (strap 1:1) 5-5-5-15 2T / Air

C0 sucks for E8400


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
One of these days Gappo will learn to do magic to Intel's like he does to AMD's. Then we'll all be in trouble. Let's just hope he keeps getting bum chips.









I had a decent 2140 recently, just didn't play for it for long enough but at least now I know I'm not a complete moron when it comes to 775









Getting my first 1156 cpu next Friday. Will be nice to let my ram stretch it's legs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnazz* 
1090T 32m run 13m .43s shucks gappo I would say I had more core left & mabey could of caught you but words are cheap , awesome 1090T 32m run you made gappo on ss ph . Love comparing our sets !

Always fun to have some friendly competition. Your nb clocks are insane, mine need some crazy voltage to get anywhere near that


----------



## mm67

11 m 08.492s

2:[*/COLOR]mm67[*/URL] - *11m 08.492s[*/b] - Q9550 @ 4335Mhz, GA-EP45-UD3, G.Skill Trident 2x2gb, [email protected], 5-5-5-15- 2T / Air
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/1/13/137f1394_vbattach164325.png]*


----------



## PROBN4LYFE




----------



## pcnazz

pcnazz - 13min 43 .211s - 1090T @ 5016MHz - Asus CH4 890FX - Corsair Dominator GT @ 1672MHz 6 6 6 16 11







WitchDoctor Please post on 32m board


----------



## Witchdoctor

2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/10036192-post588.html]pcnazz[*/URL] - *13m 43.211s[*/b] - 1090T @ 5016 Mhz, Asus CH4 890FX, Dominator GT's @ 1672 Mhz 6-6-6-16-11 1T / SS*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

pc copy this format as thius is the postiung format

your making me work for a living around here bro









Great run for second spot ..............









Thanks for posting


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
Updated

pc copy this format as thius is the postiung format

your making me work for a living around here bro









Great run for second spot ..............









Thanks for posting

Thank you sir ! I know , I'm really sorry for the bull crap posting im doing with formats







, I think I have it down the way you want thanks to you and gappo


----------



## Witchdoctor

LOL

no sweat bro ...

Keep on pushing the envelope

your PM box is full









and last but not least a shameless plug .............. lmao !

http://hwbot.org/community/team/bench_tec_uk


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
LOL

no sweat bro ...

Keep on pushing the envelope

your PM box is full









and last but not least a shameless plug .............. lmao !

http://hwbot.org/community/team/bench_tec_uk

What you advertising my hwbot team for?


----------



## Swiftes

hahah


----------



## leoantz

leoantz - 8m 25.003s - i930 @ 4448 Mhz, Asus P6T-SE, Corsair Dominator 3x2gb, DDR3-847.3, 7-7-7-18 1T / TRUE


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


What you advertising my hwbot team for?










LOL \\\\
Absolute power creates absolute curuption ..................









BenchTek who ??? lmao


----------



## nicko42004200

ok here ya go
















- 8m 35.253s - i920 @ 4326 Mhz, ud7, x58, xms3 3x2gb, DDR3-90824.0, 8-8-8-21 1T / water


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
LOL \\\\
Absolute power creates absolute curuption ..................









*BenchTek who ???[/B? lmao








*
*
*
*
I'm not sure... I think it's that team near the top a good few places above that OCA team







*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
I'm not sure... I think it's that team near the top a good few places above that OCA team









LOL ......

Just a matter of time .................









nicko, please see OP for posting requirments

Thanks for playing SPI


----------



## mm67

So close to finally getting under 11 minutes.

2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=164743&stc=1&d=1279573 748]mm67[*/URL] - *11m 00.537s[*/b] - Q9550 @ 4360Mhz, GA-EP45-UD3, G.Skill Trident 2x2gb, [email protected], 5-5-5-15- 2T / Air
*


----------



## Slappa

32M SuperPi
AMD

2:[*/COLOR]Slappa[*/URL] - *14m 53.148s[*/b] - Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4607 Mhz, Gigabyte 890FX-UD5, Mushkin Ridgeback 2X2GB DDR3, DDR3-853, 6-8-6-24-22-1T, Slushbox / *


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Sick run mm .... knocking off 8 seconds is no joke ....

Congrats man









As for the rest of you please see mm's post for format

leave the astrics in

No other format will be put on the table









Thanks for posting


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
Updated

Sick run mm .... knocking off 8 seconds is no joke ....

Congrats man









As for the rest of you please see mm's post for format

leave the astrics in

No other format will be put on the table









Thanks for posting

K I updated my post put me up


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Nice work man .......... 4th place showing in the AMD camp









Thanks for posting


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
Updated

Nice work man .......... 4th place showing in the AMD camp









Thanks for posting

I'll be going for #1 on wednesday


----------



## Witchdoctor

Bring the cold bro ...............


----------



## el gappo

*Runs to get dice*







LOL can't wait Slappa









Was that dice or slushbox? Something seems a bit off.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


*Runs to get dice*







LOL can't wait Slappa









Was that dice or slushbox? Something seems a bit off.


Slushbox. Plus giga boards suck at superpi efficiency

EDIT: I must have accidentally put DICE in my post. Witchdoctor if you could please fix this


----------



## el gappo

Cool that explains it. I really wish gigabyte would get their act together with their AMD stuff.. Back in January they were unstoppable with super pi and seemed to just drop support


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Cool that explains it. I really wish gigabyte would get their act together with their AMD stuff.. Back in January they were unstoppable with super pi and seemed to just drop support










They've been alright. I should have shelled out for an ASUS Crosshair board though.


----------



## Witchdoctor

gappo you get that P55 set up yet

PI pwnage awaits you ....


----------



## el gappo

cpu is at the post office and I get the mobo back on Saturday







Can't wait


----------



## mm67

Finally under 11 minutes









2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=164969&stc=1&d=1279719 331]mm67[*/URL] - *10m 57.292s[*/b] - Q9550 @ 4505Mhz, GA-EP45-UD3, G.Skill Trident 2x2gb, [email protected], 5-5-5-15- 2T / Air
*


----------



## mm67

Still a bit better.

2:[*/COLOR]mm67[*/URL] - *10m 52.347s[*/b] - Q9550 @ 4513Mhz, GA-EP45-UD3, G.Skill Trident 2x2gb, [email protected], 5-5-5-15- 2T / Air
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/4/4b/4bfa684c_vbattach165002.png]*


----------



## hollywood406

I turned the wick up a notch on my P6X58D...

2:[*/COLOR]http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1032255_hollywood406_superpi_32m_core_i7_920_8min_ 30sec_301ms?new=true]Hollywood406[*/URL] - *8m 30.301s[*/b] - i920 @ 4405 Mhz, Asus P6X58D, x58, OCZ Gold XTC 3x2gb, DDR3-839.1, 8-8-8-24 2T / H50
*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Nice work guys

MM .... going for 9's .................









Thanks for posting


----------



## Myrlin

I really had to work for this.

2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/attachments/benchmarking-software-discussion/165700d1280193610-official-superpi-32m-top-times-bassplayer32_2.jpg]Myrlin[*/URL] - *8m 13.101s[*/b] - i7 920 @ 4595 MHz, Asus P6X58D Premium, Corsair Dominators @ 656 MHz 7-7-7-20 1T / Air
*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Nice run man .....

Please see posting requirments in OP so I can insert your score on the table

Thanks for posting


----------



## Myrlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


Nice run man .....

Please see posting requirments in OP so I can insert your score on the table

Thanks for posting


Thanks. I'll update later this evening.

Corrected...if it's the right format.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

You have been inserted into the Matrix ...........

Nice run man . great clocks on air .....

It's time for something a bit colder ................... (Evil laugh)

Thanks for posting a result


----------



## Hypnotized

2:[*/COLOR]http://omploader.org/vNTM3ZQ]Hypnotized[*/URL] - *7m 50.871s[*/b] - i7 920 @ 4683 Mhz, Gigabyte GA-EX58 UD5, x58, Corsair Domiator 3x2gb, DDR3-892, 7-7-7-15 1T / water
*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

nice run man ...................









The Intel board bar is raising steadily ..............

Thanks for posting


----------



## Kny

6:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/10408555-post623.html]Kny[*/URL] - *16m 20.758s[*/b] - Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4297 MHz, GA-890GPA-UD3H (R2), Mushkin Ridgebacks 2X2GB, DDR3-818, 6-8-6-20 1T / H20
*


----------



## skier

2:[*/COLOR]http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1032086_]skier[*/URL] - *16min 21.047s[*/b] - 1055T @ 4451.8 MHz, GA-890GPA-UD3H, 890GX, G.Skill Ripjaws 2x2gb, DDR3-750, 8-9-8-23 2T / H20

H50 with a fan on the NB and one on the PWM as well as a window fan pointed at the intake fan on the H50
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1032086_*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Nice run man .........










Kny please see OP for formating requirments '

Thanks for posting a result


----------



## Yogi

2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/10400639-post626.html]Yogi[*/URL] - *8m 17.610s[*/b] - i7 930 @ 4492 Mhz, Foxconn Bloodrage, x58, Mushkin Ridgebacks 3x2gb, DDR3-817, 6-8-6-24 1T / Water

EDIT: Fixed the format








*


----------



## pcnazz

I hope this is correct , thanks WD for the pm with formatting for me !







2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/10408555-post627.html]pcnazz[*/URL] - *12m 38.621s[*/b] - 1090T @ 5430 Mhz, Asus CH4 890FX, Dominator GT's @ 1974 Mhz 7-7-7-18-11 1T / cas*


----------



## Kny

'Fixed' mine now...


----------



## pcnazz

2:[*/COLOR][URL=http://www.overclock.net/10328795-post10.html]pcnazz[*/URL] - *12m 51.761s[*/b] - 1090T @ 5430 Mhz, Asus CH4 890FX, Dominator GT's @ 1874 Mhz 8-8-8-18 11 1T / cas** Thank you WitchDoctor Super PI Sreen Shot*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated,

Sorry for the delay in updating ....

Great stuff PC .............









Rippin that AMD up

*New Leader in the AMD camp*

Nice job man

*Yogi*, See OP for posting requirments ....

Thansk for posting


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
Updated,

*Yogi*, See OP for posting requirments ....

Thansk for posting

Oppps! I just figured it was the same as the 1M format. Fixed!


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


Updated,

Sorry for the delay in updating ....

Great stuff PC .............









Rippin that AMD up

*New Leader in the AMD camp *

Nice job man

*Yogi*, See OP for posting requirments ....

Thansk for posting


thanks WD


----------



## asg

2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/10408555-post633.html]asg[*/URL] - *9m 10.456s[*/b] - i7-980X @ 4320 Mhz @ 1.360V, ASUS Rampage IIIE, x58, H20, Corsair Dominator GT 6x2gb, DDR3-617.2, 8-8-8-24 2T /H20

Speed Step is enabled, so speed dropped down for screen shot. let me know if I need to redo it.
*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

asg .... yo bro ... your ride is pure sex ...








on an SS you have to be better than this ..... you should be rolling for a # 1 spot bro

Keep working it man you have everthing you need

what temps are you at under a 32M load ????

may have a tuning problem ...

Yogi ....... 







Thanks bro .......... your on the board ... work it man

No sweat PC, mem timings repaired

Thanks for playing guys .............


----------



## asg

Not sure what the "SS" was, I copied that out of the first post..

This is my first OC and I am still trying to work out the temperatures.

Finally got it stable, after 20 runs of LinX at Max, its running close to 80C on most cores, a few are still in the mid/high 60s.


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asg* 
Not sure what the "SS" was, I copied that out of the first post..

This is my first OC and I am still trying to work out the temperatures.

Finally got it stable, after 20 runs of LinX at Max, its running close to 80C on most cores, a few are still in the mid/high 60s.

The SS stands for single stage phase change cooling . You would put there what ever cooling your using for cpu for example air or wc .


----------



## Witchdoctor

LOL ...........

My bad bro, I should have taken notice to your sig .... thought you were on a single stage ......

your are sub zero ready man ... that board is a monster and with a 980x ....

well the rest would be history ...... so to speak ....

Crank it up and pi$$ off the nieghbors .............


----------



## Kny

Add mine to the board...? I posted and corrected everything to "correct" standards (when others haven't...) and you've still not updated mine. ;\\


----------



## runeazn

i thought i had slwo times >_>


----------



## Tank

well since i just overclocked my I7 I figure lets see what i get since I no longer have my AMD rig and cannot find my post anywhere in here for it. anyway here ya go

2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/10408555-post640.html]asg[*/URL] - *9m 26.860s[*/b] - i7-920 @ 4.0 Mhz @ 1.344V, ASROCK X58 Extreme, x58, G.SKILL PI Series 6GB (3 x 2GB), DDR3-800.7, 8-8-8-21 1T, EK Supreme HF Gold waterblock







*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Kny

Sorry I missed you bro ..... your hooked up now .... nice run BTW

Tank??? ahh you have to link your screen shot ???????????????


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


Updated

Kny

Sorry I missed you bro ..... your hooked up now .... nice run BTW

Tank??? ahh you have to link your screen shot ???????????????










link? Sorry if im missing something


----------



## TheOcelot

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1046838_

9 minutes 26 seconds 484ms with a i3 550 @ 4357.6 mhz and 726mhz 7-7-7-24 ram


----------



## ClockFiend

Not too shabby for my first 32M run on a newly stable OC.. Now I get to tweak my RAM timings and speed things up a bit.

EDIT: Tightened everything from 9-9-9-24 to 8-8-8-20 and went from 2T to 1T command rate. Lowered the 32M time by 31 seconds from 17m 38.177s to 17m 07.389s!


----------



## Witchdoctor

hey guys ... thanks for posting but only formated posts can be added to the table

see OP


----------



## ClockFiend

My mistake, missed that part of the OP.

2:[*/COLOR]ClockFiend[*/URL] - *17m 07.389s[*/b] - AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4102 Mhz, Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, Corsair Dominator 2x2gb, DDR3-781.3, 8-8-8-20 1T / H50

Hope that's what you're looking for. If not, let me know so I can revise it.

Thanks
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/7/7d/7dcedc5c_vbattach170873.jpeg]*


----------



## Witchdoctor

LOL .............

Close bro .... but you have to link the actual run

not some random pic from imgage shack ???

Just open your attachment copy URL insert it into the format and walla


----------



## ClockFiend

What the hell, the link works for me but if I go to another computer, it loads a random imageshack page........ Sorry about that, I copy/pasted the imageshack link into the format as per the instructions. I guess I need an account for others to see it.

There you go.

2:[*/COLOR]http://a.imageshack.us/img841/30/superpi32m.jpg]ClockFiend[*/URL] - *16m 28.042s[*/b] - AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4256 MHz, Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, Corsair Dominator 2x2gb, DDR3-810.7, 8-8-8-20 1T / H50

Thanks

EDIT: I got tired of studying so I upped my CPU to 4.256GHz and ran it again.. improved by 39 seconds







*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Nice work man solid inside the top 11 AMD standings

got the formate workin ....









Thanks for posting


----------



## Boatski

2:Boatski - *8m 56.943s* - i930 @ 4200 Mhz, Asus P6X58D-e, x58, Corsair Dominator 3x2gb, DDR3-1600, 8-8-8-24 2N


----------



## Witchdoctor

Leave the astrics in ....









Thanks for posting a result


----------



## pcnazz

2:[*/COLOR]pcnazz[*/URL] - *7m 58.156s[*/b] - i7 975X @ 4649 Mhz, Asus R2E X58, Dominator GT's @ 845 Mhz 7-7-7-15-48 1T / room temp water  Room temp water cooling with one 5970 on the loop . This is that 975x WitchDoctor , I just popped it in an open box R2E I had never used which the mb will be used now for a gamer & 24/7 rig . This chip in my first R2E mb @ 4.6Ghz was linx 50 times stable @ 1.475v hard set . This open box R2E I took off the holdown and saw some eraser traces left over , lol , so it was someones subzero bench-er that was returned , lol . Even though the hard set core voltage is different on both boards @ 4.6Ghz I still see the same temps . So I would bet there measuring the same on a meter .*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnazz* 
2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/10672682-post652.html]pcnazz[*/URL] - *7m 58.156s[*/b] - i7 975X @ 4649 Mhz, Asus R2E X58, Dominator GT's @ 845 Mhz 7-7-7-15-48 1T / room temp water







Room temp water cooling with one 5970 on the loop . This is that 975x WitchDoctor , I just popped it in an open box R2E I had never used which the mb will be used now for a gamer & 24/7 rig . This chip in my first R2E mb @ 4.6Ghz was linx 50 times stable @ 1.475v hard set . This open box R2E I took off the holdown and saw some eraser traces left over , lol , so it was someones subzero bench-er that was returned , lol . Even though the hard set core voltage is different on both boards @ 4.6Ghz I still see the same temps . So I would bet there measuring the same on a meter .
*
*
*
*
May have a bite on my 960 .......







*


----------



## pcnazz

Could you put my 32m run on our board WD please ? I should be able to beat that score to next time out . The R2E I have had bios 1802 in it so I tried it out . I just flashed to bios 1704 that I used with my other R2E that I sold in a build for a customer . I'm running the 975X @ 4.610Ghz linx stable and the voltages with v1704 all dropped 1/2 point then bios 1802 . I'm going through some family problems here so I haven't been doing much at all on line . I would love to put the cascade to this 975X . I'll talk to ya later on WitchDoctor , good luck with your 960 sales .


----------



## luke997

9:luke997 - *7m 53.273s* - i980 @ 4929 Mhz, ASUS P6X58D-Premium, X58, Corsair Dominator 3x2GB, DDR3-790, 7-7-7-20 1T / Water


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

Nice run PC

Could use your help in the 3D fanboy contest









Still no luck on this 960









luke

See OP for posting requirments


----------



## luke997

Fixed Witchdoctor.

Since I've had to run another time - got more aggressive overclock and slashed the time by 5sec!

8:luke997 - *7m 48.906s* - i980 @ 4929 Mhz, ASUS P6X58D-Premium, X58, Corsair Dominator 3x2GB, DDR3-935, 9-9-9-27 1T / Water


----------



## Witchdoctor

LOL looks good man but leave the astrics in the format

I will remove them on the table

Exaple: Just replace info and link with your own

1:[*/COLOR]Witchdoctor[*/URL] - *7m 48.813s[*/b] - i920 @ 4776 Mhz, eVGA 760, x58, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, DDR3-909.7, 8-8-8-21 1T / SS*


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*


LOL looks good man but leave the astrics in the format


Sorry man









8:[*/COLOR]luke997[*/URL] - *7m 48.906s[*/b] - i980 @ 4929 Mhz, ASUS P6X58D-Premium, X58, Corsair Dominator 3x2GB, DDR3-935, 9-9-9-27 1T / Water*


----------



## Witchdoctor

updated

Great run ..... you can shave off another second at least .....

Work it ..









Thansk for posting a result


----------



## mrtomek

First go

2:[*/COLOR]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v521/mrtomek/10-1.jpg]mrtomek[*/URL] - *9m 11.041s[*/b] - i920 @ 4000 Mhz, GA-X58A-UD7, x58, G.Skill Trident 3x2gb, DDR3-1000, 9-9-9-24 2T / Watercooled








*


----------



## pcnazz

Hi WitchDoctor , please post my score on our board .







2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/10036192-post588.html]pcnazz[*/URL] - *7m 50.480s[*/b] - 975x @ 4722 Mhz, Asus R2E rev12 , Dominator GT's @ 1642 Mhz 6-6-6-16-18-48 1T / H2O*


----------



## mm67

2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=174963&stc=1&d=1286018 900]mm67[*/URL] - *10m 47.729s[*/b] - Q9550 @ 4547Mhz, GA-EP45-UD3, G.Skill Trident 2x2gb, [email protected], 5-5-5-15- 2T / Water
*


----------



## FtW 420

Got you witchdoctor, bass is next... definitely room for improvement here.

2:[*/COLOR]http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/FtW_420OC/scores/32m712058.jpg]FtW 420[*/URL] - *7m 12.058s[*/b] - i980x @ 5425 Mhz, eVGA 762, x58, dominator gt 3x2gb, DDR3-879.8, 6-7-6-18 1T / ln2








*


----------



## Pc Cosmos

hi my results :


----------



## Witchdoctor

Updated

FTW

Great run bro ....









can you clean up the format for me bro









Cosmos

See OP for posting requirments

Thanks for playing guys


----------



## pcnazz

WitchDoctor , could you please put this run in place of my top run on the board , I'm all about the honor system and the one up now was a pic not ss . This one is a ss , thank you sir .







2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/10036192-post588.html]pcnazz[*/URL] - *12m 51.761s[*/b] - 1090T @ 5430 Mhz, Asus CH4 890FX, Dominator GT's @ 1974 Mhz 8-8-8-18-11 1T / cas*


----------



## Witchdoctor

I just gagged .........

Hook, Line, Sinker

*DONE ! ! !*


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
I just gagged .........

Hook, Line, Sinker

*DONE ! ! !*

Honor system first always ! Thanks WD !


----------



## FtW 420

Got me some sub 7 minute action

2:[*/COLOR]http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/FtW_420OC/scores/spi32m658080.jpg]FtW 420[*/URL] - *6m 58.080s[*/b] - i980x @ 5563 Mhz, eVGA 762, x58, dominator gt 3x2gb, DDR3-922.7, 7-8-7-20 1T / ln2








*


----------



## pcnazz

How sweet it is FT







.


----------



## FtW 420

Very.








I hate superpi when a run looks slower than the previous (you know the weird initial value thing & stuff), I almost stopped this run a few loops in, glad I didn't let impatience get the best of me.


----------



## miahallen

2:[*/COLOR]http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1003634_miahallen_superpi_32m_core_i7_980x_6min_7s ec_844ms]miahallen[*/URL] - *6:07.844s[*/b] - i7 980X @ 6204 Mhz, Gigabyte X58A-UD7, x58, Kingston HyperX 3x2gb, DDR3-940, 7-7-6-18 1T / LN2








*


----------



## homer98

8m 58.24s / Core i7 930 @ 4200Mhz / ASUS P6X58D-E / Corsair XMS3 @ 800Mhz 9-9-9-9-24 / Air


----------



## adamlau

adamlau 2.0994
ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme
Phenom II X4 970 @ 4113 MHz
Mushkin 996902 @ 1600 MHz 5-8-5-15 1T (tRC = 24)
Lapped H70 (P/P/I) + NB-Multiframe M12-P x 2

Closest thing to Super PI (Gauss-Legendre) on *nix 64-bit...


----------



## miahallen

2:[*/COLOR]miahallen[*/URL] - *11:29.109[*/b] - PII X6 1090T @ 6247 Mhz, Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5, 890FX, Corsair Dominator GTX2 3x2gb, DDR3-1893, 7-7-7-20 1T / LN2

*


----------



## Chicken Patty

^^







great clocking bro. Ln2 I suppose right?


----------



## miahallen

But of course


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miahallen*


But of course










Good stuff!







Keep up the great work.


----------



## CL3P20

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...in_22sec_151ms

CL3P20: i5 655k @ 5770 Mhz, Asus MIII Gene, Gskill Pi's- DDR3-1804, 9-9-9-24 1T / LN2


----------



## topdog

2:[*/COLOR]Topdog[*/URL] - *7m 12.078s[*/b] - i980X @ 5202 Mhz, eVGA 759 Classified x58, G.Skill Ripjaws 2x2gb, DDR3-891, 7-8-7-24 1T / SS

*


----------



## onigiri

Onigiri 9m 43.675s / Gigabyte x58a-UD3R rev.2 / Intel Core i7 950k @ 3.8GHz / OCZ Gold 3x2GB DDR3 @ 830MHz [8-8-8-24] / H50


----------



## ikem

in the top 10 amd.... been a long day..

Ikem / 15m 05.893s / Gigabyte GA890XA-UD3 / Phenom II 1090T @ 4653.4 mhz / G. Skill Ripjaws 2x2gb @ 908MHz 8-9-8-22 1T / Air - Xigmatek Dark Knight


----------



## patrick81594

2:[*/COLOR]http://i54.tinypic.com/4s1z13.png]Patrick81594[*/URL] - *9m 25.027s[*/b] - i930 @ 4000 Mhz, eVGA 460, x58, G.Skill 1600mhz, DDR3-1600, 9-9-9-24 1T / SS
*


----------



## miahallen

Why isn't the OP being updated? Witchdoctor is still pretty active here right?


----------



## demis0204

I5-760 3.8GHz/Maximus III Gene/Corsair XMS3 1333 MHz 8-9-9-22 2:6 602MHz 1T/GeForce GTX460/BeQuiet 700W/Arctic Freezer Pro cooling.

11m 17.426s


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Might enter xD


----------



## Jean-Luc

9m 03.911s / Asus Maximus III Formula / I5 760 @ 4209MHz / Corsair Dominators @ 956.6MHz 9-9-9-24 / H70


----------



## H969

Here is mine:thumb:
H969 8m 52.163s/i7920 @4200MHz/Asus P6T/OCZ gold 3x2gb DDR3 800,8-8-8-24-1T/Air


----------



## Kryton

Kryton / 26m 22.078sec / DFI NF4X Infinity / 3700+ Newark @ 3006MHz / 512MB (Single channel) Corsair XMS @ 250.5MHz 2-3-3-6 / H20


----------



## nolonger

7:[*/COLOR]nolonger[*/URL] - *7m 38.696s[*/b] - Core i7 920 @ 4878 MHz, Gigabyte X58A-UD3R, x58, Corsair Dominators, DDR3-929.1, 8-8-8-24 1T / DICE*


----------



## miahallen

Not an official entry (not my best)

All air cooled







As seen here......Sandy Bridge is a 32M monster


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen;11877873*
> Not an official entry (not my best)
> 
> All air cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen here......Sandy Bridge is a 32M monster


wow nice!! Congrats!!! on air:thumb:


----------



## redhat_ownage

redhat_ownage - 14min 56.879s - 555 @ 4922MHz - DFI LP DK 790FX M2RSH - Corsair Dominator @ 1140MHz 4-5-5-15


----------



## A-Dub

2:[*/COLOR]A-Dub[*/URL] - *15m 28.981s[*/b] - PII 965 @ 4700 Mhz, Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4, OCZ Reaper 2x2gb, DDR3-1333, 7-7-7-21 1T / DICE

*


----------



## DB006

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Jasonn20

Here is my 920 run...

[URL=http://img820.imageshack.us/i/superpii7.png/]


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Got a new one!

2:[*/COLOR]xxbassplayerxx[*/URL] - *6m 59.313s[*/b] - i7 970 @ 5300 Mhz, GA-X58A-UD9, X58, 6GB Super Talent Speed, DDR3-848.1, 6-6-6 18 1T / SS



How's that?*


----------



## joblancs




----------



## Slappa

Slappa 12m 58.219s / Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5 / Phenom II 1090T @ 5334MHz / Mushkin Ridgeback @ 1016MHz 7-9-6-15-1T / DICE










http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1076761_slappa_superpi_32m_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_12min_58sec_218ms


----------



## jackbrennan2008

jackbrennan2008 6min 27.099s / Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 / Intel i7-2600K @ 5501.6Mhz / Corsair Vengence @ 933.6Mhz 9-10-9-24 1T / Water










2:[*/COLOR]Jackbrennan2008[*/URL] - *6m 27.099s[*/b] - i7-2600K @ 5501.7 Mhz, Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7, P67, Corsair Vengence 2x4gb, DDR3-933.7, 9-10-9-24 1T / Water*


----------



## Witchdoctor

Hey guys falling asleep at the wheel here.

I apoligize. I will get this done this weekend

SB looks nuts


----------



## Kryton

Kryton / 16m 15.954sec / MSI 790FX-GD70 / 555 BE @ 4410MHz / 2048MB OCZ Platinum @ 816.7 MHz CL8-8-8-21 / H20


----------



## tryagainplss

tryagainplss 14m 12.484s / Pentium Dual-Core e5400 @ 3516 Mhz / MSI G31TM-P31 / Kingston Value Ram 1x2gb, DDR2-479, 5-5-5-15 2T / Air


----------



## Rowey




----------



## svntwoo

svntwoo - *6m 45.270s* - 2600k @ 5357 Mhz, ASUS P8P67 EVO, G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D @ 808.4MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / Noctua AIR


----------



## hun77777

i7 920 C0/C1 @ 3.81Mhz, EVGA X58 3X SLI, HyperX 3 x 4GB 12GB CL9 Kit running @ 7-8-7-20-74-1T on Noctua NH-D14


----------



## hun77777

i7 920 C0/C1 @ 4.0Ghz, EVGA X58 3X SLI, HyperX 3 x 4GB 12GB CL9 Kit running @ 9-9-9-24-74-1T on Noctua NH-D14


----------



## Chuckclc

I think I can squeeze into the top AMD scores if they are up to date. This is with Corsair value ram though. Will try with some better memory later this week.

2:[*/COLOR][http://www.overclock.net/attachments/benchmarking-software-discussion/193179d1296488063-official-superpi-32m-top-times-4200-super-pi2.jpg]chuckclc[*/URL] - *16m 40.524s[*/b] - [email protected] 4200 Mhz, Biostar TA890FXE, Corsair Value Ram, DDR3-667.7, 7-7-7-18 1T / SS*


----------



## kalvinj

Batch# L041b741
i7 2600k @ 5200GHZ on H20


----------



## Jonesey I7

Jonesey I7 - *6m 37.535s* - 2600k @ 5201 Mhz, Gigabyte p7a-ud3p, p67, G.Skill ripjawsx 2x2gb,DDR3-1067, 9-10-9-28-1T / Water


----------



## lightsedge

LightsEdge - *17m 59.400s* - 1055t @ 3850 Mhz, TA890FXE, 890FX, OCZ Black Edition 2x2GB, DDR3-733, 8-8-8-24 2T / H50 (water)


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Here mine let me know what you think.

EDIT:







-13m 04.311s- Asus Maximus Formula X38, E5200 @ 3.863MHz, 4GB Patriot Viper II 6400LL 800MHz @ 1008MHz, Corsair H50


----------



## barrpet

Wooo top AMD time.

barrpet Phenom II X6 - 16m 34.116s - 1090T @ 4214 Mhz, Asus Crosshair IV Formula, G.Skill Ripjaws 8GB @ 843MHz, 8-8-8-22 / Air


----------



## hoss331

2:[*/COLOR]Hoss331[*/URL] - *5m 53.516s[*/b] - 2600K @ 5728 Mhz, Giga P67A-UD5, P67, G.Skill RipjawsX 2x2gb, DDR3-1072, 6-9-6-24 1T / Water

*


----------



## Tunapiano

*7m 23.275s* - 2600k @ 4700 Mhz, Asus Maximus IV Extreme, P67, Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600mhz 4x2gb, DDR3-800.0, 8-8-8-24 2T / SS


----------



## Tunapiano

is this thread being updated anymore btw, the OP doesn't seem to have updated the times for weeks now.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Lsdmeasap 6m 28.815s / Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 (B2 @ B3) / Intel Core i5 2500K @ 5308.9MHz / Mushkin HP 998679 @ 1110.4MHz 7-9-7-24 1T / Phase


----------



## Redwoodz

Redwoodz -16m 06.011s - Athlon II X3 450 @ 4480 Mhz, MSI 770,SB710, G.Skill RipjawsX 2x2gb, DDR3-824, 7-9-8-23 1T / SSD F60


----------



## grishkathefool

grishkathefool 9:02.237m / MSI P67A - GD65 B3 / Intel Core i5 2500 @ 3.792GHz / Corsair CMX8GX3M4A 1600C9 @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / Air


----------



## HootyHoo

HootyHoo - *7m 19.094s* - i7 2600K @ 4814 Mhz, Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3, P67, G.Skill Ripjaws X 2 x 4GB, DDR3-1600, 7-8-7-24-2T / Water










Memory not OC'd yet!


----------



## cavallino

Cavallino-9m 37.797s i7 980x @ 4010 Mhz, EVGA FTW3, X58, Corsair Vengeance 3 x 4gb, DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 2T, H70 (Water)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT -- 7m 46.061s -- 980x @ 4.8Ghz -- Asus Rampage III Extreme X58-- Corsair Dominator GT @ 1868Mhz 7,7,6,20 1T -- Water


----------



## munaim1

Munaim1 -- *6m 19.159s* -- i5 2500k @ 5.5Ghz -- Asus P8P67 Pro-- G Skill RipjawX @ 1884Mhz 8,9,8,24 1T -- Water


----------



## Davidsen

Intel Core i3 370M @2512.5 - Air cooling

*15m 40.198s*


----------



## everlast42987

i have to rerun the test and show the cpuid and my memory but im faster than some in that range on stock than them on water lmao
i will back up my **** talking soon brb


----------



## everlast42987

hell yeah time to add me on the list all stock


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

2V on the core!!!!!


----------



## munaim1

DAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMNNNN 2v!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























EDIT: 2v for 12mins?? holy**** that's come crazy crazy volts


----------



## everlast42987

im dont know i dont have any overclock on this it runs like this i dont know what the **** they did to it in the shops of gateway but is that bad?????????????


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everlast42987;13325547*
> im dont know i dont have any overclock on this it runs like this i dont know what the **** they did to it in the shops of gateway but is that bad?????????????


You bought this from Gateway? Or they repaired something for you?

Either way, boot to BIOS and select Load Optimized Defaults.


----------



## everlast42987

[/IMG]


----------



## everlast42987

i did defaults and i have a non overclock motherboard so idk what is going the bios says 1. something and the cpuid say 2. something ***


----------



## everlast42987

its brand ******* new people what should i do im getting my new http://www.msi.com/product/mb/P55-GD...div=TestReport and i will tell you what is really going on


----------



## FtW 420

If it's been alive like that for a while & temps look normal I would think the bios is right, maybe try an older version of cpu-z or something. 
Never heard of vrise that extreme...


----------



## everlast42987

i know right but i have had this since april 1st really so it i think its fine and might be a mother board error


----------



## FtW 420

Yeah, you're on stock cooling too, if there was 2 volts running through that cpu you should have seen thermal shutdown at least by now.


----------



## everlast42987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Yeah, you're on stock cooling too, if there was 2 volts running through that cpu you should have seen thermal shutdown at least by now.


 lmao too true


----------



## UNOE

Here is my run. Validation is below.


----------



## returned4good

I know the OP hasn't been updated in a while, but for what it's worth.....

I had to downsize before uploading.


----------



## HootyHoo

I ran superpi when I oc'd to 5.2Ghz just messing around and never thought the times were that great so I didn't screen save.


----------



## langer1972

Here is mine.


----------



## munaim1

still rocking 2nd place. gonna push for 1st soon


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Working on efficiency and memory clocks:


----------



## zild-jhan

mine


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zild-jhan*


mine










poor quality screenshot


----------



## veblen

veblen 7m 45.473s / Biostar TP67XE / Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz / G. Skill Eco 800MHz 7-8-7-24 2T / H2O


----------



## Slappa

AMD SuperPi 32M - HWBOT


----------



## Vanos




----------



## stivut

i5 2500k watercooled+wazza+maxmem. Patriot RAM doesn't help me so much







.
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...min_4sec_765ms

Attachment 213162


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HootyHoo;13425180*
> sob...I swear I'm an idiot. I ran superpi when I oc'd to 5.2Ghz just messing around and never thought the times were that great so I didn't screen save. Turns out they weren't as bad as I thought. ***


Yeah.. they're bad. You should be close a full minute below that time. SB is waaaay faster than i7 at Pi..

my best run so far with new bench setup..submitted on the bot for giggles and took 4th overall for i7 930









http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2174857_cl3p20_superpi_32m_core_i7_930_7min_11sec_250ms


----------



## HootyHoo

That was the point. They were bad but not THAT bad for not even trying and was only bumped to a very unstable 5.2 with a low Vcore and mem not OC'd. Troll harder on a post 3 weeks old.


----------



## FtW 420

It was pretty bad, but then you weren't trying. He was pointing out that you should be able to blow his time with that 930 right out of the water, & you could.
Don't know about a full minute at 5.2Ghz though...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13704793*
> It was pretty bad, but then you weren't trying. He was pointing out that you should be able to blow his time with that 930 right out of the water, & you could.
> Don't know about a full minute at 5.2Ghz though...


Best scores at 5GHz are between 6:29 and 6:40... it would be pretty close to 40-50 seconds with a really efficient setup + wazza.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;13707428*
> Best scores at 5GHz are between 6:29 and 6:40... it would be pretty close to 40-50 seconds with a really efficient setup + wazza.


This ^^^









*and like FTW said.. i wasnt trolling your post, just pointing out that the next time your @ 5.2 you know you can focus on gaining some solid ground in 32m bench.


----------



## HobieCat

HobieCat / 13m 13.594s / AMD 1055t @ 5320 mhz / MSI 790FX-GD70 / STT 760mhz 6-8-6-24 1T / DICE










This was from the Memory Madness competition.


----------



## Khalam

Khalam / 6min 21 sec 623ms / i5 2500k oced to 5517mhz/ Asus P8P67 Pro, Gskill RipjawsX ddr3 2133 mhz 9-11-9-28/ aircooling back then

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2160843_khalam_superpi_32m_core_i5_2500k_6min_21sec_623ms


----------



## stivut

New

View attachment 213696


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972;13430693*
> Here is mine.


Update Please.....


----------



## FtW 420

Almost 8 months since the last update, don't think witchdoctor has been checking the thread...


----------



## stivut

Final attempt. No more tweaks to apply, and my chip cannot run faster.

View attachment 214126


----------



## Aesir

My try at the AMD side.
:Aesir - *16m 22.287s* - PII 955 C3 @ 4320 Mhz, ASUS Crosshair V Formula, 990FX, Corsiair Vengeance 2 x 4 GB, DDR3-853.4, 9-9-9-24 1T / Water CPU


----------



## Khalam

Khalam -6min 16.787 sec


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If you work on efficiency a bit (Windows XP, tighten memory timings), you should be able to pull that down below 6 minutes. Good result regardless


----------



## Nightz2k

Finally decided to run Super Pi. This is my result: _(Hopefully I did this right)_

NiGhTz2k - 7m 11s 681ms - Intel i5 2500k @ 4889MHz, ASRock P67 Extreme4, Corsair Vengaence 2x4GB @ 931MHz 9-10-9-27


----------



## xXSebaSXx

xXSebaSXx 11m 05s 496ms - Intel E6600 @ 4779MHz, ASUS P5Q-E (S775 - P45), OCZ Reapers 2x1GB @ 531MHz 5-5-5-15


----------



## HobieCat

placeholder


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Haha... Forgot I wasn't a mod for this section. I'll grab one of the other guys to do it.


----------



## HobieCat

Ok guys, I was just given the OP of this thread so I'm going to go through and update all of the submissions. It might take me a while to do because there's 10 months worth of submissions to update, but once that's done I'll keep this thread updated regularly.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## Mikecdm

One more for you


----------



## munaim1

nice one mike, i'll be doing a new 32mb run very soon









The one I submitted was on my normal os under normal usage, not the whole fancy stuff I learnt since then. lol


----------



## FtW 420

Fancy stuff isn't working for me so far, got a nice 1m run last night but 32m hasn't come together yet, gonna battle with it more today. Thanks for taking over & updating the thread Hobie!


----------



## HobieCat

*The thread is now updated!*























If I have happened to miss your submission, I do apologize. Please feel free to pm me or post in this thread so that I can add your submission to the OP.

Also, if I have made any mistakes while updating the OP please point them out to me, thanks.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Whoa man...

+1 for all of your work!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;14507912*
> Whoa man...
> 
> +1 for all of your work!


Agreed, see this one took you a while!
Going to work my 32m tonight...


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;14507912*
> Whoa man...
> 
> +1 for all of your work!


Thanks Bass. It took a while, but now that's its finally up to date, keeping it updated should be a breeze.

I think it's about time for you to make another submission with your new 970 and that epic OC board.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14507992*
> Agreed, see this one took you a while!
> Going to work my 32m tonight...


First place or bust! I'm predicting a sub 5:50 time, maybe even a 5:45!


----------



## badatgames18

first entry









*badatgames18 6min 45.741s/ EVGA P67 FTW/Intel core i7 [email protected]/ Gskill [email protected] 1100MHz 9-9-9-26 1T*


----------



## zidave

Add me to the list please.


----------



## HobieCat

Updated!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hobie...
y u no Skype?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;14627403*
> Hobie...
> y u no Skype?


I'm at work









I was on last night, but you never seem to be on at the same time.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14628253*
> I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on last night, but you never seem to be on at the same time.


Yeah... I was working on my OS installs for the event and I didn't have my laptop.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;14628310*
> Yeah... I was working on my OS installs for the event and I didn't have my laptop.


I'm on now, but no one else is...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

<--- totally online!


----------



## jtr07c

Best I could do, new here. 2600k @5.1


----------



## Kryton

Kryton: 14m 27.234sec/MSI 790FX-GD70/Phenom II 1100T BE @4633MHz/OCZ AMD Black Edition PC12800/CL7 7-9-18 1T @ 904MHz/H2O


----------



## Retrolock

Retrolock 6m 21.219s / Intel 2600K @ 5401.5mhz / Asrock Fatal1ty P67 / GSkill RipJawsX @ 2133MHz 8-10-9-24 1T / water










5.4 is the limit of my current 2600K


----------



## HobieCat

Updated!

Amazing efficiency on that 1100T Kryton!


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14740701*
> Updated!
> 
> Amazing efficiency on that 1100T Kryton!


Thanks!
Run was done on a home-brewed XP Nlite install I had cooked up earlier.


----------



## jtr07c

>.< saw everything in the instructions but the title bar posting format, sorry and will do once I get another solid time.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtr07c;14741068*
> >.< saw everything in the instructions but the title bar posting format, sorry and will do once I get another solid time.


That's no problem, I looked at your sig and updated your submission from that. It just makes it a lot easier for me to update the list when you include all of the information in the proper format.


----------



## LazyDognet

My 2500K was able to crack the 7 minute mark on air and slower RAM....I'm happy with that!.....Now I will go back to something reasonable like 4.7Ghz or 4.8Ghz.










LDN


----------



## HobieCat

Updated


----------



## LazyDognet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14822202*
> Updated


Thank you!

LDN


----------



## HobieCat

You're welcome


----------



## coolhandluke41

Collhandluke41 6m 31.281s / Intel 2500K @ 5389mhz / Asus P8P67 Pro /Gskill PI @ 1866MHz 8-9-8-24 1T /H20

I just realize that i never post it here ..this is old score when i was playing with my 25K back in January ,hope this screen is all you need (i had all my crap running in the background ,the only thing i turned off was antivirus ..probably effect it the score to some degree







)


----------



## HobieCat

Updated. You took tenth spot in the Sandy Bridge Division


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14857736*
> Updated. You took tenth spot in the Sandy Bridge Division


this was my reason for posting and take a crack @ miah








Thanks


----------



## badatgames18

what's considered good efficiency with sb today?

ballpark number?


----------



## HobieCat

It depends what clocks you're at.


----------



## Cotton

Got the memory on this one. I ran my 1M right before this.


----------



## HobieCat

Updated


----------



## hermitmaster

hermitmaster 10m 42.425s / i7 [email protected] / Dell XPS 17 L702X / Hyundai Electronics @ 667MHz 9-9-9-24-1T / Air (Stock, no cooling pad)


----------



## HobieCat

updated


----------



## badatgames18

still tweaking chip... but likes subzero alot better than normal temps... figuring out max wall now hoping to get sub 6 seconds next


----------



## Khalam

05,59.877 - Khalam - Intel [email protected], Asus Maximus IV, 4096mb Corsair Dominator GT 2232mhz 7-10-8-24 1t


----------



## Khalam

05.52.406ms - Khalam - Intel [email protected], Asus Maximus IV, 2x2 GB Corsair Dominator GT 2228mhz 7-10-7-24 1t 









happens to be the Polish Record in Super Pi 32m


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*




still tweaking chip... but likes subzero alot better than normal temps... figuring out max wall now hoping to get sub 6 seconds next


I didn't update your score because you actually have a better score on that chip posted here: http://www.overclock.net/14625734-post778.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


05.52.406ms - Khalam - Intel [email protected], Asus Maximus IV, 2x2 GB Corsair Dominator GT 2228mhz 7-10-7-24 1t 









happens to be the Polish Record in Super Pi 32m










Nice time Khalam, and very nice efficiency.

Updated!


----------



## Khalam

Im benching right now, managed to get it down to 05.51.908 btw;-)


----------



## davetheshrew

doing well bro


----------



## Khalam

Thanks D, glad to see you here;-) 05.51.751...;-)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Now if only you could get 6-9-6


----------



## Khalam

not gone happen XXBASSPLAYERXX my mive doesnt let me apply more then 1.8v throu the ram i managed to validate it at 7-10-6-24 1t, im sure it could do 6-10-6-24 1t as well but i get a rounding error straight away

still i think this score is something i can be proud of already 05min51sec735ms
http://hwbot.org/submission/2208501_


----------



## munaim1

Very nicely done khalam!!! keep it up bud!!


----------



## Khalam

thanks buddy, i need to get some better ram and ill get it down to 5.50 np btw ive beat Polands SUper Pi 32m record by nearly 4sec


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15021351*
> thanks buddy, i need to get some better ram and ill get it down to 5.50 np btw ive beat Polands SUper Pi 32m record by nearly 4sec


Wow con gratz buddy!!!

I should be getting back to doing some benching real soon, temps have come down quite a bit here in the UK and it's always nice when the ambient temps drop to around 15c









That 32m score of mine was way back in April when I didn't really know what the hell I was doing lol. So would be nice to put in to action what I've learnt so far. My 1m is not that bad though, got same as asmola's time of .594 once but bloody crashed before I could prtScn


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;15013052*
> I didn't update your score because you actually have a better score on that chip posted here: http://www.overclock.net/14625734-post778.html
> 
> snip


i know








was benching in the middle of the early morning and i didn't notice i already had higher scores.
on that bench on the evga board.. i decreased dram refresh time and manually tweaked the subtimings, while i didn't do that on the latest one i posted

still waiting for my board to get back from rma


----------



## coolhandluke41

Coolhandluke41 6m 24.361s / Intel 2500K @ 5368mhz / Asus P8P67 Pro /Gskill PI @ 1101.3MHz 7-10-7-27 1T /H20


----------



## RickyOG90

Here is my SuperPi results, the website link on the bottom of the window got cut off but the validation number is still visible


----------



## HobieCat

Updated!


----------



## FtW 420

ftw 420 11m 11.391s / AMD Phenom II 955 BE @ 6600mhz / Asus Crosshair V Formula /Corsair dominator gtx2 @ 1632MHz 6-6-5 15 27 1T /ln2

Screenie shows 6487Mhz but I'm sure I bumped it up a half multi...










ftw 420 5m 51.281s / Intel core i7 2600k @ 5857mhz / Gigabyte p67-ud4 /G-skill ripjaws X @ 2230MHz 7-10-8 27 1T /ln2


----------



## Khalam

Great Run FTW gone have to pull out the ss again now


----------



## badatgames18

*badatgames18 6min 21.920s / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5400mhz /Asus Maximus IV extreme / gskill Tridents @ 2133MHz 6-9-6 1T / chiller*


----------



## HobieCat




----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*












Is that directed towards my "updated" picture? If so, you can thank redhat for that one









And I'm still waiting on a 32m AMD submission from you


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I thought alancsalt was responsible for that one! Check the BCLK Club!

You'll get a 32M submission once my 2000 7-8-7's arrive.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I thought alancsalt was responsible for that one! Check the BCLK Club!

You'll get a 32M submission once my 2000 7-8-7's arrive.


He was, but redhat reminded me of it last night.

Once I get your submission I'll have to beat it with my new 2000 8-8-8


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Probably


----------



## HobieCat

It all depends on if/when I can get some LN2, so for now your times are safe.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Well... I'm talking to Moparman about a bench session this weekend since my sticks should be arriving any minute.


----------



## HobieCat

Ohhh, have you found a 955 yet, or are you doing your 965 again? I'm fairly confident that your 965 has more in it, I'm thinking ~6.8ghz.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

965... I'd love a 955 but I'm waiting on Sebas'.


----------



## 636cc of fury

5.7+ GHz on water
XP (LSC, maxmem, themes, no waza yet)


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*


5.7+ GHz on water
XP (LSC, maxmem, themes, no waza yet)




saw this on hwbot

very nice score george!









what do you use to edit waza?


----------



## 636cc of fury

thanks:thumb: it is my fastest time, first time to break 6 minutes.

ocx superpi tweaker.

google that and check out the links, I myself am not sure what to do, but from what I gather you basically copy over a bunch of small (or large) files from two different partitions on your drive (C: spi partition > D: files), however the key is to find what size works best (i.e. fastest time), I am not sure how many seconds there are to be gained but I would imagine at least a 1 second if a decent if you do it right.

going to be doing some testing at low clocks (5ghz) tot try and increase my efficiency, 5:51 should be doable with 5520-5600 with a good memory setup, as chew and msimax have done it.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Was going to say the same. You have the epic chip, now it's time to work on the efficiency that goes along with it and really start grabbing the points


----------



## accskyman

Just under 7 min, i5 2500k just over 5ghz w/corsair h80


----------



## HobieCat

Updated!


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;15203514*
> 965... I'd love a 955 but I'm waiting on Sebas'.


Huh what?

I thought you had gone with a different chip...

This convo on your FS/FT thread made it seem to me you were going with baseballboy's chip...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbaseballboy1234;15207149*
> Lol i am trying to sell my amd 955 be c3 just like you want but I want intel chip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen;15207214*
> Yea i saw your thread and was thinking if i paid you, you could mail it to him and i could get his chip lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;15213843*
> Hey Bass, baseballboy's 955 is my old one (not the one from MC), and although I never froze it, it was pretty awesome on air.
> 
> Just thought i'd let u know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;15214191*
> Yeah, I'll do it. I'll get back to your PM in a bit... I'm in class right now.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx;15247601*
> Huh what?
> 
> I thought you had gone with a different chip...
> 
> This convo on your FS/FT thread made it seem to me you were going with baseballboy's chip...


Look at the date's on Bass's comments, he said "I'm waiting on Sebass's chip" a day before he replied in the other thread


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Exactly... He said I'm waiting on Sebas's chip and then a day later he implied that he'd go for basballboy's chip...









It's all good though... I will freeze this chip tonite and if he wants it we can trade.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Taking the convo to multiple threads lol. Anyways, PM'd


----------



## badatgames18

hey guys.. which is better for 2d (where would 7-7-7 be in comparison to the other two timings?

6-9-6 2133?

7-9-7 2200+

vs 7-7-7 2133?
quick comparison between 6-9-6 2133 vs 7-9-7 2200

















still waiting for my hdd to get here so i can install xp and tweaks, also without tweaking subtimgs for efficiency still


----------



## HobieCat

I'd think 2133 7-7-7 would be the best, but unless you can get your hypers to work on that board you're not going to hit those speeds, and even then you might not hit them.


----------



## badatgames18

i think i found one of my mnh-e kits that can do 7-7-7 2133 sp32m... needs tweaking as i came up with round error on 22 iteration









needs sky high voltage though








oh well..i don't care about my chip anymore since it's degraded to hell.. just as long as my board survives.


----------



## HobieCat

LN2 that 980X, if you can bench it at 6.0ghz it'll be able to take down your Sandy Bridge 2D times. And the 980x will love all of those hypers of yours.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


LN2 that 980X, if you can bench it at 6.0ghz it'll be able to take down your Sandy Bridge 2D times. And the 980x will love all of those hypers of yours.


just got my extra hdd today so i can finally install a stripped xp








i'll post my results as soon as i get it set up.

how much ln2 for 2d session hobie? for 980x


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


just got my extra hdd today so i can finally install a stripped xp








i'll post my results as soon as i get it set up.

how much ln2 for 2d session hobie? for 980x


I've never used a 980x before, but I'd think you would probably want 20L or more for a good long session (4h+). But that's only if you're doing superpi/pifast; if you plan on doing wprime then you'll need a lot more.

I'm just guessing though, if you really want to know for sure then ask FtW, he's benched his 980x under LN2 countless times.


----------



## p3gaz_001

hi









this is my run for the top 10 Intel :

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2213311_

p3gaz_001 7min 19sec 546ms / i7 990X @ 5126.5 mhz / Rampage III Extreme / Corsair Dominator [email protected] 6-9-6-24 1T / Liquid Cooling

Screen :










i hope i post it correctly.


----------



## HobieCat

Looks good to me, Updated!


----------



## p3gaz_001

thank you!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Coolhandluke41 6m 19.922s / Intel 2500K @ 5358mhz / Asus P8P67 Pro /Gskill PI @ 1120.9MHz 7-10-7-27 1T /H20


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;15288600*
> Coolhandluke41 6m 19.922s / Intel 2500K @ 5358mhz / Asus P8P67 Pro /Gskill PI @ 1120.9MHz 7-10-7-27 1T /H20
> snip


nice cool! very nice score.

can you run sp32m with cpu @ stock and tell me what you get?

i'm trying to work on my efficiency and hopefully all the settings will scale with voltage, but here is a first attempt of changing subtimings
[email protected] 2133 7-10-7



it's not that good


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm fitting with this thing right now ;
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-software-discussion/1141345-unigine-heaven-xtreme-preset-full-install.html
and i have my other set of sticks ,once i get this rolling i will help you some more (sorry buddy..)
- optimize windows XP system cache settings at LargeSystemCache in Windows registry
- don't know about stock







..but @4.7 i'm around 7M 10.313s/14.xxx


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


I'm fitting with this thing right now ;
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...l-install.html
and i have my other set of sticks ,once i get this rolling i will help you some more (sorry buddy..)
- optimize windows XP system cache settings at LargeSystemCache in Windows registry
- don't know about stock







..but @4.7 i'm around 7M 10.313s/14.xxx


no problem.. just wanted to compare it with someone that had the same sticks as me









plugged back in a non stripped os win7 will all updates and this is what i got
Attachment 233693

only a few seconds behind the xp which was stripped







efficiency is about the same @ low 1900

no waza, maxmem, or lsc... just a pure os comparison


----------



## HobieCat

You need to get your hands on a XP that is properly stripped for superpi, then you should see some noticeable differences in times. I've heard xXSebaSXx rave about a specific version of MicroXP (I forget the version) that's supposed to be great for superpi.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


You need to get your hands on a XP that is properly stripped for superpi, then you should see some noticeable differences in times. I've heard xXSebaSXx rave about a specific version of MicroXP (I forget the version) that's supposed to be great for superpi.


i got a tiny xp rev11 installation pack from noguru.. i installed the one that had the least ram usage which was microxp.. not sure if that was what seba was giving out?

i sort of expected a little more improvement... waiting for SS to come then will overclock.. maybe efficiency scales with frequency?


----------



## 636cc of fury

honestly I have played with a few XP distros and found that XP Pro SP2 with no services netted me my sub 6 minute run before that, with a stripped XP Pro SP3 I was still above 6 minutes.

TinyXP was really slow for me, however benchzowners iso was not to bad but I still have to test what services actually decrease time and not increase time.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

All of the tiny OSes and BZ's OSes have been terrible for me. I found the best way to do it was to do it myself!

My old 2D W7 install:










Mostly stock XP SP3:










My XP:


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;15306285*
> All of the tiny OSes and BZ's OSes have been terrible for me. I found the best way to do it was to do it myself!


Discovered the same thing myself and had my best runs with a self-made XP install.
Took some time to get it figured out but the results were well worth the trouble to do it.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


Coolhandluke41 6m 19.922s / Intel 2500K @ 5358mhz / Asus P8P67 Pro /Gskill PI @ 1120.9MHz 7-10-7-27 1T /H20



Updated!

I didn't include any of the other recent submissions, cuz I figured you guys weren't putting them here to be submitted.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yeah... Mine were just efficiency testing!


----------



## HobieCat

Thought so; I figured you and badatgaming were just showing efficiency.


----------



## Mikecdm

Not my best, just working the ram


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;15395967*
> Not my best, just working the ram
> *snip


almost 108 bclk







..so jelly








sweet score Mike:thumb:

P.S. are this 1700 CL8 Ripjaws kit ?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;15396311*
> almost 108 bclk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..so jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet score Mike:thumb:
> 
> P.S. are this 1700 CL8 Ripjaws kit ?


yup, thats the kit. The cpu surprised me because i've never been able to get over 107 bclk.


----------



## badatgames18

found some awesome sticks! 1.65v for 7-9-7 and 6-9-6 2133 stable..

still tweaking 6-9-6 for efficency..

here is 7-9-7 (just practicing efficiency.. no waza yet, also on one of the bad chips i got







) 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


yup, thats the kit. The cpu surprised me because i've never been able to get over 107 bclk.


those sticks are awesome!!
here are my subtimings.. any suggestions?
Attachment 235181


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


found some awesome sticks! 1.65v for 7-9-7 and 6-9-6 2133 stable..

still tweaking 6-9-6 for efficency..

here is 7-9-7 (just practicing efficiency.. no waza yet, also on one of the bad chips i got







)

those sticks are awesome!!
here are my subtimings.. any suggestions?


all of them should be able to do 7-9-7-20 88 1T with 1.65v or less.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*


all of them should be able to do 7-9-7-20 88 1T with 1.65v or less.


just looked at some people's clocks and you're right..

what vdimm do you need to run 6-9-6-20 78? 2200MHz
do most need 1.8v? or less?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;15422282*
> just looked at some people's clocks and you're right..
> 
> what vdimm do you need to run 6-9-6-20 78? 2200MHz
> do most need 1.8v? or less?


honestly I just set 1.8vdimm in the bios and forget it on the set that I bench with, the others sit at 1.65v.

I could not get 6-9-6 to run faster then 7-9-7, so one of the secondary timings was slacking or not set right.

I have a few sets that run almost 2300 7-9-7 at 1.8v


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury;15427257*
> honestly I just set 1.8vdimm in the bios and forget it on the set that I bench with, the others sit at 1.65v.
> 
> I could not get 6-9-6 to run faster then 7-9-7, so one of the secondary timings was slacking or not set right.
> 
> I have a few sets that run almost 2300 7-9-7 at 1.8v


wow!! can't see it that clearly but 5600mhz? with 107+ blck
very nice man









same here.. 7-9-6 high clock is faster than 6-9-6.. i think it is a subtiming i need to change also.

oliver on XS was using 1.85v on his lol.. gonna try tomorrow and see how high i can get 6-9-6 @ and will compare with 7-9-7

here are my subs btw.. see anything to change( i use same subs for both 7-9-7 and 6-9-6)?
View attachment 235596


----------



## 636cc of fury

@ bad

you should be able to tighten tFAW substantially and a few others by a point or so (5>4)

everything else looks good:thumb:

107.7bclk but that chip can boot 108 directly from the bios


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury;15427475*
> @ bad
> 
> you should be able to tighten tFAW substantially and a few others by a point or so (5>4)
> 
> everything else looks good:thumb:
> 
> 107.7bclk but that chip can boot 108 directly from the bios


oh thanks! i totally missed that.. i kept a notebook of the subs and what worked and what did.. but i lost it. all this was from what i could remember from that day lol

wow! very nice chip man.. using 2001 right? auto skews?


----------



## Mikecdm

Spent some time today on 32m and beat my best time by a little. Still could use some tweaking. I'm working with a degrading chip, so it takes a little more time.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;15427511*
> oh thanks! i totally missed that.. i kept a notebook of the subs and what worked and what did.. but i lost it. all this was from what i could remember from that day lol
> 
> wow! very nice chip man.. using 2001 right? auto skews?


that was 1902 iirc, I have not had the time to test 2001 and yes skews were on auto, but the best part is that it was all under water, no cold needed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;15427516*
> Spent some time today on 32m and beat my best time by a little. Still could use some tweaking. I'm working with a degrading chip, so it takes a little more time.


congrats very sick time:cheers:

knocking on sub 6's:thumb:


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;15427516*
> Spent some time today on 32m and beat my best time by a little. Still could use some tweaking. I'm working with a degrading chip, so it takes a little more time.
> 
> SNIP


so close to sub 6 mike.. nice job! any more tweaks or did you pull out all the tricks already? when i ran sp32m over and over again to see how much my scores would improve.. i saw at least .2 sec improvement.. maybe it was just an anomaly but still


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury;15427549*
> congrats very sick time:cheers:
> 
> knocking on sub 6's:thumb:


Thanks, so close, yet so far .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;15427568*
> so close to sub 6 mike.. nice job! any more tweaks or did you pull out all the tricks already? when i ran sp32m over and over again to see how much my scores would improve.. i saw at least 2 sec improvement.. maybe it was just an anomaly but still


I really didn't do any tweaks. My chip used to do 5557 pretty much all the time and was no problem. 4/8, 3d,2d it was all the same. Some times I could squeeze a little more out of it. The last time that I was using it, it could barely do 5400. I spent most of the time just seeing how far the chip could go today. I didn't mess with the ram at all. I just punched in some numbers and worked with that. 6-9-6 wasn't really working at all, so I just stuck with 7-9-7 and got tired before any fine tuning.


----------



## Kryton

Goofing off with my 720 BE.

Kryton: 16m 01.312sec/Asus CHV/Phenom II 720 BE @4288MHz/OCZ AMD Black Edition PC12800/CL8 10-8-25 1T @ 927MHz/H2O


----------



## owikh84

owikh84 5m 56.547s / Intel 2600K @ 5614mhz / Asus MIVE-Z / GSkill RipjawsX 2133C8 @ 1089MHz 6-9-6-20 1T / H20


----------



## badatgames18

Very nice owikh84


----------



## HobieCat

Well played Bass, well played.


----------



## badatgames18

wasn't my fault lol

ocn was very very laggy earlier

i will be a mod/editor one day and i will remember to delete this.
even if it's five years from now


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

It was... that's the advantage of mod powers!


----------



## dinkledork

That's cold.









Thought I would post my first subzero bench. Clearly I have much to learn


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yup... like raise that northbridge! And give her a few more volts. Most Gulftown chips can do 5.3GHz+ on phase for low load stuff. I was able to do 32M at 5.35GHz on mine and I think mike could do 5.5 on his.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dinkledork*


That's cold.









Thought I would post my first subzero bench. Clearly I have much to learn












yep.. bass is right.. nb plays a key role on 1366.. not like sb where what ever cpu clock you are running is the speed imc runs


----------



## dinkledork

Excellent...


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;15400352*
> found some awesome sticks! 1.65v for 7-9-7 and 6-9-6 2133 stable..
> 
> still tweaking 6-9-6 for efficency..
> 
> here is 7-9-7 (just practicing efficiency.. no waza yet, also on one of the bad chips i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those sticks are awesome!!
> here are my subtimings.. any suggestions?
> View attachment 235181


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;15427516*
> Spent some time today on 32m and beat my best time by a little. Still could use some tweaking. I'm working with a degrading chip, so it takes a little more time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton;15434605*
> Goofing off with my 720 BE.
> 
> Kryton: 16m 01.312sec/Asus CHV/Phenom II 720 BE @4288MHz/OCZ AMD Black Edition PC12800/CL8 10-8-25 1T @ 927MHz/H2O


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84;15446075*
> owikh84 5m 56.547s / Intel 2600K @ 5616mhz / Asus MIVE-Z / GSkill RipjawsX 2133C8 @ 1089MHz 6-9-6-20 1T / H20


Updated!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dinkledork;15453814*
> That's cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would post my first subzero bench. Clearly I have much to learn


That's a screen shot of SuperPi 1M, so you'd probably want to post it in this thread instead: http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-software-discussion/55790-official-superpi-1m-top-times.html


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT / 7m 21.792 / 990x @5083.3 MHz / Asus Rampage III Extreme / Corsair Dominator GT @2033.4MHz 8,8,7,21 1T / Water


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT;15506489*
> MrTOOSHORT / 7m 21.792 / 990x @5083.3 MHz / Asus Rampage III Extreme / Corsair Dominator GT @2033.4MHz 8,8,7,21 1T / Water


Very nicely done, especially for water.

Updated!


----------



## McLaren_F1

McLaren_F1 / 7m 20.188/ 2500k @5000.8 MHz / Asus P8P67 PRO 3.1 / GSkill RipjawsX @1600MHz 9,9,9,24 2T / H100


----------



## HobieCat

Updated


----------



## badatgames18

badatgames18 / 5m 45.644/ 2600k @5827.4 MHz / Asus Maximus IV Extreme/Adata XPG Plus @1071.7MHz 7-7-6-20 1T / SS










working on my gtx2 and maybe 8gb combining the adata and gtx2.. above not my best score thanks to bass's os


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;15625681*
> working on my gtx2 and maybe 8gb combining the adata and gtx2.. *above not my best score thanks to bass's os*


In that case, I'll hold off on updating this, but very impressive score and nice efficiency!


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;15625791*
> In that case, I'll hold off on updating this, but very impressive score and nice efficiency!


thanks hobbie.. gtx2 much better than adata









the adata were very mghz challenged at those timings lol

will post tomorrow, since i just unmounted my phase after trying fruitlessly for 8gb 7-7-7 2133+ with adata and gtx2 combined









my head hurts and i don't feel good anymore lol


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I dunno if you got my PM, but lots of people swear by the Olive theme. Might be worth trying it vs. the classic theme you used once you get back up and running.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;15627602*
> I dunno if you got my PM, but lots of people swear by the Olive theme. Might be worth trying it vs. the classic theme you used once you get back up and running.


i'll try it, thanks!
will also do waza next time, i think 5:3X is very doable, just need to add a little more volts lol

maybe whenever i get a dewar that's big enough i can bench @ 1.69-1.7v i need it for 5.9ghz







... SS gets to hot under load


----------



## Khalam

wow bro your killing it I just gave it a go and best i could get was 5:47:813, thats at 5830 but your timings are killing me


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;15627672*
> i'll try it, thanks!
> will also do waza next time, i think 5:3X is very doable, just need to add a little more volts lol
> 
> maybe whenever i get a dewar that's big enough i can bench @ 1.69-1.7v i need it for 5.9ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... SS gets to hot under load


The SS is getting hot with 32M?! It should barely budge above idle for stuff like that.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;15629287*
> The SS is getting hot with 32M?! It should barely budge above idle for stuff like that.


it goes down from -47 to the hotest i've seen @ -37C (with 1.7v 5929ghz)
i tried today and it bsod when i ran sp32m

i don't feel comfortable running more volts through it








i was thinking if i can keep it around -50C @ load i can get it to run stable?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If you can reach a clock on SB, you can stabilize it. It either needs more cold or more volts!


----------



## 2000LaDe

2000LaDe / 7m 03.400 / i7-2600k @4900.8 MHz / Asrock P67 Extreme4/ 8GB Gskill Raptor X 2133 @ 2133.8MHz 9,11,10,28 2T / Water H100










sorry for the resolution. 1920x1200 plus print screen does that when u try to upload to photobucket.

but i dont know anything about OC'ing of memory and what not. i just put this computer together and started tweaking with things. its a good start. almost in the 6m group!


----------



## HobieCat

Updated!

Still waiting on Badatgames to beat his 5:45 before I update his


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Updated!
> Still waiting on Badatgames to beat his 5:45 before I update his


yep.. don't update yet hobbie.. that was just a run with no tweaks or waza.. as soon as i get a mobo, first thing i'll do


----------



## HobieCat

I figured you still had waza coming, so I'll hold off on updating until then. You run was extremely efficient even without waza, so I cant wait to see what you do with it.

You sure do seem to go through a lot of motherboards. Try and make the next one last a little longer


----------



## Epsi

2500k @ 4.8GHz | 32M 7m 21.821s


----------



## 2000LaDe

2000LaDe - 6m 55.121s - i7-2600k @ 5100.8 MHz / Asrock P67 Extreme4 / Gskill Raptor X @ 933.5MHz 9-11-10-28 1T / H2O

WOOT broke into the 6min!

yah its not 5 MIN but im happy.


----------



## 2000LaDe

2000LaDe - 6m 53.015s - i7-2600k @ 5100.8 MHz / Asrock P67 Extreme4 / Gskill Raptor X @ 933.5MHz 8-10-9-27 1T / H2O Corsair H100


----------



## 636cc of fury

working on efficiency, same chip lower mhz and faster pi

i7-2600K @ 5705 Mhz / Maximus IV Extreme / Ripjaw X @ 1106MHz 6-9-6-24 1T / H2O


----------



## Khalam

wow great run 636cc of fury







really good efficiency


----------



## Wishmaker

Holly Molly! That is one Epic time!


----------



## 2000LaDe

2000LaDe - 6m 52.301s - i7-2600k @ 5100.8 MHz / Asrock P67 Extreme4 / Gskill Raptor X @ 933.5MHz 8-10-9-27 1T / H2O Corsair H100

i plan on upgrading to real cooling after this weekend. this H100 works but not real well after like 4.7ghz. for some reason i cant get my PC2133 to boot up on my PC at high clocks. i can only boot up to 1866. FAIL


----------



## 636cc of fury

almost there. . .


----------



## Khalam

hehe now you did it.... just wait till ill get my new adatas next week


----------



## HobieCat

Very nice time there, and very efficient!

I'll go through and update all of the subs at the end of the week.


----------



## 2000LaDe

5.1ghz this time with memory at 1066.


----------



## 2000LaDe

5.2ghz..... cant get it to boot at 5.3


----------



## 636cc of fury

@ 2000LaDe

very nice progression of faster times, keep it up.

if you can only boot at x52 then try raising bclk until you hit your mhz wall, it might be 5203 or 5293 just have to test it:thumb:


----------



## HobieCat

Updated!

And oh my god, somehow all of the earlier screen shots turned into pictures of cats


----------



## battlecryawesome

What is your fascination with cats? hahaha
Heres a pic to see if it turns into a cat.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I don't see any cats


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I don't see any cats


Seriously Bass? In the first 50 posts there's like 10 pictures of cats where there used to be screen shots.

The first 500 posts in this thread are all like that.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Seriously Bass? In the first 50 posts there's like 10 pictures of cats where there used to be screen shots.
> 
> The first 500 posts in this thread are all like that.


Yup! Found them.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your fascination with cats? hahaha
> Heres a pic to see if it turns into a cat.


eddie!


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tweako_420*
> 
> this is my pi score at stock


bwuahhahahahaaha


----------



## HobieCat




----------



## CL3P20

2600k @ 5.18ghz / Asus MIII Gene-Z68 / Gskill Pi @ 2216mhz 7-10-7-24 / water

6m24.813s 



better wazza and subtimings should get me into the top10 SB times at this CPU speed 

*update to i7 930 score-

930 @ 5.16ghz / Gigabyte X58-OC / Gskill Pi - Dual CH. @ 896mhz, 7-8-7-24 / DI cooling

7m9.625s 32m Pi - #5 32mil Pi for i7 930



**need to re-run ..this time with wazza.. should net 2nd place


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> 2600k @ 5.18ghz / Asus MIII Gene-Z68 / Gskill Pi @ 2216mhz 7-10-7-24 / water
> 
> 6m24.813s
> 
> 
> better wazza and subtimings should get me into the top10 SB times at this CPU speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *update to i7 930 score-
> 
> 930 @ 5.16ghz / Gigabyte X58-OC / Gskill Pi - Dual CH. @ 896mhz, 7-8-7-24 / DI cooling
> 
> 7m9.625s 32m Pi - #5 32mil Pi for i7 930
> 
> 
> **need to re-run ..this time with wazza.. should net 2nd place


awesome scores cl3p
make sure execute disable bit is set to disabled in bios (auto is enabled) for a little boost


----------



## CL3P20

yessir.. always  got these runs on fastest of the cores too.. not much to gain cept for subtimings and waza.

*didnt have waza file optimized for the 2600k run.. and didnt use it at all on the 930 submission







..I know I can drop another 4-6sec there at same settings for sure, which is 2nd or 3rd place time.. lots to get to first though. 3D benching GTX285 today.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> yessir.. always  got these runs on fastest of the cores too.. not much to gain cept for subtimings and waza.
> 
> *didnt have waza file optimized for the 2600k run.. and didnt use it at all on the 930 submission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I know I can drop another 4-6sec there at same settings for sure, which is 2nd or 3rd place time.. lots to get to first though. 3D benching GTX285 today.


In that case, I'll hold off for a little while on updating your scores since I know you have more left in the bag







.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Realized that I never posted this here!

xxbassplayerxx 7m 05.063s / i7 920 @ 5145.3MHz / Gigabyte X58-OC / Corsair Dominator GT @ 980.0MHz 7-7-6 17 1T / Dry Ice



@ Cl3P... you gotta get a third stick man... it's easily two or three seconds off.


----------



## meoget

meoget - 7m 44.299s / i5 2500K @ 4700MHz / FATAL1TY Performance P67 / Kingston HyperX @ 800.0MHz 9-9-9-27 1T / Air - CM Hyper 212+


----------



## HobieCat

Updated


----------



## NCoastTweaker

NCoastTweaker - 17m 06.919s - AMD Phenom II 1100t @ 4016.9mhz, MSI 790FX-GD70, G.SKILL @ 824MHz 7-8-7-23 1T, Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme (Air)


----------



## HobieCat

Updated.


----------



## asg

asg - 13min 59.595s - Intel Xeon E5640 @ 2.67 MHz / EVGA SR-2 / Dominator GT @ 665.9 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / H20


----------



## HobieCat

Updated


----------



## Bullant

Bullant 6m 49.641s / Intel 990x @ 5586ghz / Evga 4 way Sli 762 / Corsair Dominator GTX2 @ 997.5 Mhz 7-7-7-

20 1T / Cascade


----------



## Bullant

Bullant 6m 49.641s / Intel 990x @ 5586ghz / Evga 4 way Sli 762 / Corsair Dominator GTX2 @ 997.5 Mhz 7-7-7-20 1T / Cascade


----------



## HobieCat

Updated


----------



## tK FuRY

tK Fury 32m *6m 57s* / Intel i7 2700K 5000Mhz / Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z / G-Skill Ripjaw X 16GB @ 933Mhz10-10-10-28 2T / Corsair H100


----------



## valleydaz

valleydaz / 07m 41.854s / intel i5 4600mhz / asrock z68 pro3 / corsair vengence 8gb @1600mhz 9-9-9-24 / corsair h60


----------



## HobieCat

Just noticed the last couple of submissions









I'll update them tonight when I get home.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*
> 
> tK Fury 32m *6m 57s* / Intel i7 2700K 5000Mhz / Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z / G-Skill Ripjaw X 16GB @ 933Mhz10-10-10-28 2T / Corsair H100


Wrong version of SuperPi, you need to run version 1.5.

Other than that, updated!


----------



## tK FuRY

tK Fury 6m 44s / Intel i7 2700K 5207.4Mhz / Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z / G-Skill Ripjaw X 16GB @ 934.7Mhz10-10-10-28 2T / Corsair H100


----------



## HobieCat

Sorry for the long time between updates, but it appears that OCN unsubscribed me from this thread









Anyways....Updated!


----------



## Texasinstrument

i'm going to run superpi on my 120mhz DX4 once I find some blank floppies.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Texasinstrument*
> 
> i'm going to run superpi on my 120mhz DX4 once I find some blank floppies.












Please do, I'd love to see what time that thing gets.


----------



## Aleslammer

Aleslammer, 7m 34.085s / Xeon [email protected] MHz / P6T7 WC SC / Patriot [email protected] MHz, 7-7-7-20 / H2O


----------



## HobieCat

Updated.


----------



## Kryton

Just posting up some FX action.









Kryton: 13m 42.187sec - FX 4100 @ 5945MHz - Crosshair V - Ripjaws X @ 1109MHz / 7-11-9-27 - DICE


----------



## HobieCat

Updated.


----------



## HobieCat

Come on guys, lets see some Ivy in here!


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420 5m 37.875s / Ivy Bridge 3770k @ 5929mhz / MSI z77a-gd55 / G-Skill Trident X @ 1317MHz 10-12-12 28 2T / Cascade


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 5m 37.875s / Ivy Bridge 3770k @ 5929mhz / MSI z77a-gd55 / G-Skill Trident X @ 1317MHz 10-12-12 28 2T / Cascade


Nice cascade score Ftw,will you try this chip on LN2?Did it have CB at all on cascade?


----------



## FtW 420

I was going to get it on ln2, got the pot all mounted, filled a couple thermos', pressed the start button, & the board was dead. Think just seeing the pot scared the poor msi board to death or I overtightened it.
Will try it again in a couple days, doing some battle with a 7970 & so far the card is beating me, just won't do what I tell it to...


----------



## Mikecdm

Mikecdm 5m 23.672s / i7 3770k @ 6096mhz / Asus MVG / G.skill TridentX @ 1390MHz10-12-12-25 1T / LN2


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Whoa...


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Whoa...


And I had to bug Mike just to get him to post it here


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You know how those Pure guys are


----------



## jjjc_93

We're bringing out the Ivy LN2 results eh?







Efficiency isn't great in my run, was just cpu testing really. I'll work on it.

jjjc_93 5m 20.875s / i7 3770k @ 6341.85mhz / Asus M5G / G.skill PIS @ 1290MHz 9-12-9-28 2T / LN2


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> We're bringing out the Ivy LN2 results eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Efficiency isn't great in my run, was just cpu testing really. I'll work on it.
> jjjc_93 5m 20.875s / i7 3770k @ 6341.85mhz / Asus M5G / G.skill PIS @ 1290MHz 9-12-9-28 2T / LN2


You're cpu clocks better than mine. I've also been doing the same thing as you, just testing out the cpu. I run 32m to see what scores better, yet I run sticks at tighter timings with lower frequency and the score is several seconds behind that of the trident X clocked near 2800. I ran my ripjawsX at 7-10-7 2566 and was 6 seconds slower at 50mhz higher cpu speed. Was even slower at same cpu speed.

Actually, that cpu looks pretty good, still has a lot of room for more vcore.


----------



## 636cc of fury

l0ud_sil3nc3/ 5m 10.547s / i7 3770k @ 6432.3 mhz / Asus M5G / G.Skill Ripjaw X @ 1219.9MHz 8-10-7-27 1T / LN2


----------



## HobieCat

Nice run! I didn't realize that you were l0ud_sil3nc3...you had a nice showing for MOA too.

I'll create a leaderboard for IVY and get all of these scores posted up tomorrow.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Nice run! I didn't realize that you were l0ud_sil3nc3...you had a nice showing for MOA too.
> 
> I'll create a leaderboard for IVY and get all of these scores posted up tomorrow.


thanks:thumb:

I have to redo all my subs for the G.Skill comp as I forgot the SPD tab lol, oh well still waiting on some faildozers for the memory clock..

ya I would love to switch my handle on here but I think I tried a while back and was told no basically


----------



## FtW 420

Very nice 636cc! Have to get my 3770k on the ln2 & see if it's a good one or not.

Good luck in the g-skill comp!


----------



## HobieCat

Ivy Bridge leader board is now up. There are some very impressive times so far!


----------



## topdog

Just realised that I never submitted my sandybridge score here

topdog 5m 57.641s / i7 2600k @ 5627mhz / Gigabyte P67A-UD7 / G.Skill Ripjaws @ 1132MHz 7-10-7-20 1T / SS


----------



## HobieCat

Nice score TD...added.


----------



## deafboy

My contribution... 7 minutes 2.294 seconds


----------



## MaFi0s0

MaFi0s0 6m 48.128s / 3770K HT off @ 4.9 / GB 670 / Dominator GT @ 2400MHz 10-12-11-29 1T / Water


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Amdkillsintel 6m 56.828s / i7 3820 @ 5028 Mhz / Asus Rampage IV Extreme / Samsung @ 1005.7 MHz 9-10-10-27 2T / Water


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Pretty good run... though your user name is highly ironic









Could probably shave off a few seconds if you could get the Samsungs down to 8-10-9 or something similar...


----------



## HobieCat

I'm heading off to the Toronto Grand Finals Event in the morning, so I'll update the thread when I get back.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

So freaking jealous... Enjoy yourself.

Though I am going to my cousin's lake house for the week tomorrow


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Pretty good run... though your user name is highly ironic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could probably shave off a few seconds if you could get the Samsungs down to 8-10-9 or something similar...


Yea, I joined way back in the day. I'm still deciding on either giving it more Mhz or lower timings, turns out I been getting BSODs a day after, so trying to solve that right now. I'm trying to best my time that's for sure though







.


----------



## jjjc_93

Worked on my efficiency a little, same core speed as last time, different kit of ram (not as good as PSC) and set my subtimings properly. Dropped 10s off my last run. Pity I'm on this crappy MSI board for MOA runs, I could run even lower with a giga or asus board. With subzero PSC and a good board I could drop another second at least.

jjjc_93 5m 10.625s / i7 3770k @ 6341mhz / MSI Z77A-GD65 / Team Xtreem LV @ 2624 9-12-12 1T / LN2


----------



## robbo2

Nice run Jack!


----------



## HobieCat

HobieCat 11m 06.656s / Phenom II 955 BE @ 6477mhz / Biostar TA890FXE / Corsair Dominator GT @ 846mhz 6-6-6-24 1T / LN2



I'll add this one, and all of the other submissions in the morning.


----------



## HobieCat

Updated!


----------



## alex4069

alex4069 32m 07m 30.176s / I5 2500k @ 4.8mhz /Asrock z68 pro3 gen3 / Ripjaws X @ 1600mhz 9-9-9-24


----------



## HAZED

HAZED 32m 06m 15.720s / i7 2600k @ 5516MHz / Gigabyte P67A-UD4-B3 / Ripjaws X @ 1069.8MHz 7-10-7-27-1T / Water


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Worked on my efficiency a little, same core speed as last time, different kit of ram (not as good as PSC) and set my subtimings properly. Dropped 10s off my last run. Pity I'm on this crappy MSI board for MOA runs, I could run even lower with a giga or asus board. With subzero PSC and a good board I could drop another second at least.
> jjjc_93 5m 10.625s / i7 3770k @ 6341mhz / MSI Z77A-GD65 / Team Xtreem LV @ 2624 9-12-12 1T / LN2










nice


----------



## sliflex

SLIFLEX 6m 37.611s / intel i7 3770K @ 5000mhz / ASUS Maximus V GENE / Muschkin redline @ 1080MHz 9-11-10-28 1T / H2O

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xp3szlby4y73r9i/pi2.png


----------



## sliflex

SLIFLEX 6m 27.807s / intel i7 3770K @ 5200mhz / ASUS Maximus V GENE / Mushkin redline @ 1066MHz 9-11-10-28 1T / H2O



https://www.dropbox.com/s/9wx6y2takfkmdjc/pi5.png


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sliflex*
> 
> SLIFLEX 6m 27.807s / intel i7 3770K @ 5200mhz / ASUS Maximus V GENE / Mushkin redline @ 1066MHz 9-11-10-28 1T / H2O
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9wx6y2takfkmdjc/pi5.png


Nice!


----------



## sliflex

06m 30.631s / asus maximus V GENE / i7 3770k @ 5200mhz /11-12-11-32-2 1200 mhz/ h20 H100

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wjl9yo1kq0aocdj/pibest.png


----------



## sliflex

ooh







that one isnt faster haha


----------



## 636cc of fury

l0ud_sil3nc3 5m 00.516s / i7 3770k @ 6562mhz / Asus Maximus V Extreme / G.Skill Flare @ 2446 8-11-8 1T / LN2


----------



## jjjc_93

Nice work l0ud, so close to sub 5m man, you can get there with a little more tweaking. Pour some LN2 over that ram.









jjjc 4m 57.969s / i7 3770k @ 6615mhz / Asus Maximus V Formula / Crucial Ballistix @ @ 2646 7-11-7-26 1T / LN2]


----------



## HobieCat

Somehow I became un-subscribed to this thread, so I've missed quite a few submissions. I'll get everything updated later today.


----------



## 636cc of fury

@ JJC

thanks man, sub is happening very soon, this was a quick and dirty with 20L left and I had a few 3D subs I did.

I have one of SF3D Triple Point memory pot that I going to be using, just not sure what set of memory to molest, but before that, I want a solid sub 5 minute run the memory on air, then cold for those guys:thumb:


----------



## exploiteddna

*michaelrw* // *5m 20.597s* // 3770k @ 6499.3mhz // Maximus V Formula // G.Skill RipX (SAMSUNG) @ 2311 10-12-12-25-1T // LN2

Definitely got some work to do with memory clocks and timings


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> *michaelrw* // *5m 20.597s* // 3770k @ 6499.3mhz // Maximus V Formula // G.Skill RipX (SAMSUNG) @ 2311 10-12-12-25-1T // LN2
> Definitely got some work to do with memory clocks and timings


first thing's first ditch Windows 7 for an nlited XP SP3, that with proper basic tweaks (maxmem, LSC, and proper page file) should be a nice decrease, I would say there is 9-10 seconds off your time by going to proper XP with a decent wazza.

At 6.5Ghz with the right efficiency sub 5 is completely doable.

if you need some help on memtweakit just shoot me a pm, but remember *it is all in the tertiaries*


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> first thing's first ditch Windows 7 for an nlited XP SP3, that with proper basic tweaks (maxmem, LSC, and proper page file) should be a nice decrease, I would say there is 9-10 seconds off your time by going to proper XP with a decent wazza.
> At 6.5Ghz with the right efficiency sub 5 is completely doable.
> if you need some help on memtweakit just shoot me a pm, but remember *it is all in the tertiaries*


+1 to all of this, solid advice for anybody benching 32m. And you're on an Asus board, so it is most definitely *all in the tertiaries*.

That memory is not doing so well if it is Samsung, you should be able to run 2600 9-12-12 without too much trouble. 2600 C9, and the tweaks mentioned above and I reckon you'll say goodbye to around 12s. Really start pushing things and you could definitely be looking at the better side of 4m.


----------



## HobieCat

Updated!


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> first thing's first ditch Windows 7 for an nlited XP SP3, that with proper basic tweaks (maxmem, LSC, and proper page file) should be a nice decrease, I would say there is 9-10 seconds off your time by going to proper XP with a decent wazza.
> At 6.5Ghz with the right efficiency sub 5 is completely doable.
> if you need some help on memtweakit just shoot me a pm, but remember *it is all in the tertiaries*


yeah, this isnt new sub for me. just pulled it off the bot, its from few weeks ago. its from same session you commented on, asking why i was using w7. i responded a few days ago








i was having xp issues
got it worked out now
and working on/learning efficiency
thanks for the advice and offer


----------



## Kindredice

kindredice - 6m 55.881s - Ivy Bridge 3570k @ 5005mhz / Gigabyte Z77P-D3/ Kingston HyperX @ 800 9-9-9-27 1T / Hyper 212 +



cheap mobo, cheap ram, cheap cooler oh well


----------



## SonDa5

SonDa5 - 6m 45.790s - Ivy Bridge 3570k @ 5000mhz / MSI Mpower Z77/ Gskill Trident X @ 2400 10-12-11-30 1T / DT SNIIPER Block (water cooled)



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518087[


----------



## Kindredice

It got up to 100 degrees on water? darn mine was 102 degrees but on a wimpy hyper 212+. Faster ram makes some difference.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindredice*
> 
> It got up to 100 degrees on water? darn mine was 102 degrees but on a wimpy hyper 212+. Faster ram makes some difference.


Mine was 10 seconds faster though.









I blame Intel's poor IHS design and lack of quality control. I'm going to be delidding soon. Sick of the high temps.

This is my contact paper test on the IHS with DT Sniper water block.



The pink color is where proper contact is made for optimum cooling. As you can see in the photo most of the pink is on the outer edges of the IHS leaving the center/horizontal die area with weak contact.

To get over this problem wtih the IHS the IHS needs be lapped for high contact over entire IHS.

I think delidding and making proper contact directly on die is the best method for cooling.

When I delid I am going to use contact paper test to see how well the contact pressure is directly on the die.


----------



## Arkaridge

Ram makes such a big difference in these scores. I just can't get my ram to go any faster!









Arkaridge - 6m 46.206s - Ivy Bridge i5 3570K @ 5.1Ghz / Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 / Corsair Vengence LP @ 2000 11-11-11-28 2T / NZXT Havik 140 (Air Cooled)



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2523306


----------



## CL3P20

CL3P20 - 6m 15.532s - i7 3770k @ 5.4ghz / MSI Z77 Big Bang / Patriot D2's @ 2000mhz 9-11-9-27 1T / OCN Marksman+ DI @ -70c


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> CL3P20 - 6m 15.532s - i7 3770k @ 5.4ghz / MSI Z77 Big Bang / Patriot D2's @ 2000mhz 9-11-9-27 1T / OCN Marksman+ DI @ -70c
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1067707/


Nice. Time to upgrade your rig sig.

What are you using for cooling?


----------



## CL3P20

*nah.. my sig rig is plenty for me to use daily.. i run 4ghz, 1.29vcore with a Zalman CNPS10x + 2x 24v Nidec fans.

For cooling on my bench rigs.. i have air/water and use; OCN Marksman and Duniek full copper, pots with Dry Ice


----------



## feniks

feniks 6m 28.494s / Intel i7 3770K @ 5.2GHz / Asus MVE / Mushkin 4x4GB 2200MHz 10-11-10-30 2T / WATER



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CL3P20

new time for me ..

 http://hwbot.org/submission/2320910_

CL3P20 - 5m 53.078s - i7 3770k @ 5.6ghz / MSI Z77 Big Bang / Team Dark @ 2450mhz 9-12-12-24 2T / OCN Marksman+ DI @ -70c


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> feniks 6m 28.494s / Intel i7 3770K @ 5.2GHz / Asus MVE / Mushkin 4x4GB 2200MHz 10-11-10-30 2T / WATER
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Hey,you running some big volts their man,pretty high for water,If you disable 2 cores and HT should help you to drop volts at those speeds.Considering the volts you are running your temps are pretty good but you can drop them at those speeds to be in safe range


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Hey,you running some big volts their man,pretty high for water,If you disable 2 cores and HT should help you to drop volts at those speeds.Considering the volts you are running your temps are pretty good but you can drop them at those speeds to be in safe range


wouldn't that affect the superpi benchmark?
it was just a superpi benchmark at 5.2GHz when computer was cooled by AC blowing into the case, water loop temps dropped to 13C, I run 4.9-5ghz daily with much lower volts however at much higher ambient room temps (30C at computer intake with room heating on) ...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> wouldn't that affect the superpi benchmark?
> it was just a superpi benchmark at 5.2GHz when computer was cooled by AC blowing into the case, water loop temps dropped to 13C, I run 4.9-5ghz daily with much lower volts however at much higher ambient room temps (30C at computer intake with room heating on) ...


Superpi is a single thread benchmark, so disabling HT and/or a couple cores will be fine. Might even allow a few more Mhz.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Superpi is a single thread benchmark, so disabling HT and/or a couple cores will be fine. Might even allow a few more Mhz.


thanks! I didn't realize that


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Superpi is a single thread benchmark, so disabling HT and/or a couple cores will be fine. Might even allow a few more Mhz.


Yep this ^^^^^ and yeah mabe few more mhz,


----------



## SonDa5

Before Delid
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> SonDa5 - 6m 45.790s - Ivy Bridge 3570k @ 5000mhz / MSI Mpower Z77/ Gskill Trident X @ 2400 10-12-11-30 1T / DT SNIIPER Block (water cooled)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518087[


After Delid



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2579528


----------



## cssorkinman

Vishera 5 Ghz 32m run. Haven't seen one posted yet so here you go


----------



## 636cc of fury




----------



## jjjc_93

Very nice work Loud and nice chip you have there.









I wonder if sub 50s is possible at 6700, I think it might just be thought it's still a bit of a stretch. I'll start some more 32m testing soon, this chip I have should be able to do 6.7 - 6.75 32m so it's time for an updated score.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Very nice work Loud and nice chip you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if sub 50s is possible at 6700, I think it might just be thought it's still a bit of a stretch. I'll start some more 32m testing soon, this chip I have should be able to do 6.7 - 6.75 32m so it's time for an updated score.


Well it looks like it is possible with cold on memory, but it looks like 6760 mhz is needed.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2290972_sofos1990_superpi_32m_core_i7_3770k_4min_49sec_938ms/

IMC is not strong on my chip and getting 2553 to run with tight timings was a chore. My chip has a bit more in it, according to the prior owner so I will try it on Asus and see how that goes:thumb:


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Well it looks like it is possible with cold on memory, but it looks like 6760 mhz is needed.
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2290972_sofos1990_superpi_32m_core_i7_3770k_4min_49sec_938ms/
> IMC is not strong on my chip and getting 2553 to run with tight timings was a chore. My chip has a bit more in it, according to the prior owner so I will try it on Asus and see how that goes:thumb:


Wow, I would have expected things to scale a little further than that with tight timings and a CPU speed increase, though I have found it's harder to drop seconds as you go up in core speed.

That's a pity, nice core speed and lacking in an IMC seems to be how it goes. My chip isn't the strongest I've had but I'm hoping it still does alright at cold with 2666 and tight timings. Good luck with future runs dude, you're doing some awesome work with 32m right now.


----------



## josegut85

josegut85 / 22m 58.200s / Intel E4600 @ 2400MHz / Intel DG31PR / Kingston @ 333 5-5-5-15 / Air


----------



## HobieCat

Everything has been updated!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> SonDa5 - 6m 45.790s - Ivy Bridge 3570k @ 5000mhz / MSI Mpower Z77/ Gskill Trident X @ 2400 10-12-11-30 1T / DT SNIIPER Block (water cooled)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518087[


I'm going to need to see CPUz with the CPU and Mem tabs open before I can include this score.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josegut85*
> 
> josegut85 / 22m 58.200s / Intel E4600 @ 2400MHz / Intel DG31PR / Kingston @ 333 5-5-5-15 / Air


I can't accept this one either. Leave the superpi screen open with all of the iterations visible next time, also include a cpuz mem tab.


----------



## josegut85

Sorry, this one should be better then

josegut85 / 22m 56.001s / Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 @ 2400MHz / Intel DG31PR / Kingston @ 333 5-5-5-15 / Air


----------



## HobieCat

Yup, thats perfect. I'll update it in a sec.


----------



## josegut85

Thxs, later at home i will submit my little Phenom 955.
It will take it a bit faster


----------



## josegut85

I reached the top speed for this rig and I took the Super PI test again.
Can be updated?

josegut85 / 18m 05.716s / Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 @ 3060MHz / Intel DG31PR / Kingston @ 425 5-5-5-15 / Air


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just run mine


----------



## Schmuckley

Y U no add me?
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2303170_schmuckley_superpi_32m_core_i5_3570k_6min_12sec_279ms


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Y U no add me?
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2303170_schmuckley_superpi_32m_core_i5_3570k_6min_12sec_279ms


Cause he knows you can do better & he's waiting...


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Cause he knows you can do better & he's waiting...


Sold chip down the river.Playing 775 atm


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Y U no add me?
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2303170_schmuckley_superpi_32m_core_i5_3570k_6min_12sec_279ms


I don't pull the scores from HWBot. You have to post here to get added









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Cause he knows you can do better & he's waiting...


Also, that ^


----------



## oDeFeZ

Hi,

This is mi first test, so it's only for reference (not trying to impress anyone







).


----------



## caveman59847

Well this is the best I could muster. I tried different things to muster a better result but wasn't very successful.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Did you try raising your NB frequency? 2GHz seems a bit low!


----------



## caveman59847

I did try after you mentioned that my NB frequency seemed low but I can't seem to get it stable when I raise the NB frequency. I am getting a lot of blue screens. I guess I will have to play with the voltage and frequency some and learn how to better adjust on my motherboard. It is a Asus M4A79 Deluxe with the AMD Phenom II 965 Black Edition. Thanks for showing me that I wasn't paying much attention to my NB.


----------



## hambone96

hambone96 / 25m 1.284s / Intel Xeon E5405 @ 2000MHz / Dell 0RW199 / Samsung @ 332.5 5-5-5-15 / Air

Might as well try


----------



## Bullant

My capped 5Ghz Clock
Bullant 6m 16.734s / Ivy Bridge 3770K @ 5000.2 Ghz / Gigabyte Z77X-UP5TH / G Skill [email protected] 1354MHz 7-11-7-25 1T / Memory LN2,


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

I would like to enter this please









Stu-Crossfire / 6m 56.708s / Intel i7 3770K5 @ 4725MHz / Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z / Samsung Green @ 2520mhz 10-11-11-21. Water


----------



## Chester McFly

Chester McFly 7m 1.161s / Intel i7 3820 @ 5125mhz / Asus Sabertooth X79 / G Skill Sniper @ 833MHz 11-11-11-28 1T / H20

Am I the only one with a 3820 so far?


----------



## leoreich

leoreich 7m 28.063s / Asus P8Z77-V / Intel Core i5 3570K @ 4500MHz / Crucial Ballistix Tactical @ 1000MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / Air


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDeFeZ*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is mi first test, so it's only for reference (not trying to impress anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Now bring an result to at least 3,8 Ghz.







And with the right OS you will be at around 13 minutes.









Here is one of mine with an Q9400.









Bogd4n 11m 20.563s / Gigabyte GA EP45T-UD3P / Intel Q9400 /Kingston Hyper X Genesis @830 MHz 8-9-8-22 2T / Air


----------



## illuz

Just done this run for a different board, absolutely gutted I didn't snap the "calculation done!" box in it now









Anyways here it is!

http://i48.tinypic.com/11hun1h.png


----------



## FtW 420

1.7V + on air, you got some steel nuts there! Good score too.
While I'm all for pushing things to the limit, you are there & beyond for air cooling, you should take it easy on the poor chip till you can try some sub-zero cooling action.


----------



## illuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 1.7V + on air, you got some steel nuts there! Good score too.
> While I'm all for pushing things to the limit, you are there & beyond for air cooling, you should take it easy on the poor chip till you can try some sub-zero cooling action.


Hehe yeah I'd been trying to crack 5.3GHz for a while now, at least stable enough to get a solid decent SuperPI 32M run.

I can assure you I shall not be pushing this chip anywhere near those limits anymore, especially not on air


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You may find that you can get higher with less voltage if you go down to 2 cores / 2 threads.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> Hehe yeah I'd been trying to crack 5.3GHz for a while now, at least stable enough to get a solid decent SuperPI 32M run.
> 
> I can assure you I shall not be pushing this chip anywhere near those limits anymore, especially not on air


Yeah nice run,some big V core interesting chip you have their.You will find a few threads around that will help you if you want to improve on you time,with out the big V core









Welcome to OCN


----------



## illuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You may find that you can get higher with less voltage if you go down to 2 cores / 2 threads.


I was going to do this, but having never done it I thought it might affect performance as other threads aren't free for background processes. I'll have a play when I get my custom water loop up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Yeah nice run,some big V core interesting chip you have their.You will find a few threads around that will help you if you want to improve on you time,with out the big V core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to OCN


Cheers mate!


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41 5m 05.360s / i7 3770k @ 6377mhz /ASRock OCF/ G.Skill (2200) @1209.05 7-9-6-20 1T / LN2 all (sucky chip and not the best RAM







)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Looks good^^

So close into the 4s.


----------



## coolhandluke41

neah this chip was supposed to get me around 6.7


----------



## Bullant

@ Luke,when you bought temps back up -50,did you check to see if you had a good mount?Chip may be good chip you may have had a bad mount.A bad mount can cause lots of problems,(memory problem,low freq problems)Always when bringing temps back up when you shut it down check to see if mount has been broken


----------



## HobieCat

Nice score Luke! I'll get around to updating this thread later today.


----------



## HobieCat

All Updated!

Bullant, I didn't update yours because I saw your sub on HWBot today, so I'm waiting for you to post that one.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> All Updated!
> 
> Bullant, I didn't update yours because I saw your sub on HWBot today, so I'm waiting for you to post that one.


Thanks mate,I'll post it tonight after work.


----------



## Bullant

Bullant 5m 00.219s / Ivy Bridge 3770K @ 6443.5Ghz / Gigabyte Z77X-UP5TH / G Skill Pi @ 1310MHz 6-10-6-26 1T / CPU and Memory LN2

Kingpin Venom,Kingpin Ney Pro

Will put more effort in finding good chip for freq on haswell


----------



## Bullant

Just notice how old this thread is,good effort on keeping it going HobieCat


----------



## Mikecdm

Did this one the other day.

Mikecdm 7m 01.469s / i7 920 @ 5111.2Ghz / Evga E760 Classified / Super Talent Speed @ 973.6MHz 7-7-7-18 1T / SS


----------



## KipH

There will be a video of 8Pack breaking the world record up soon. Watch for my Computex thread for "live" coverage.


----------



## KipH

Did anyone want the video?


----------



## HobieCat

Hey Kip, what was his time?


----------



## Clexzor

3770k 4.825 @ 1.45v 16gb 2400mhz 1.66v

6min 57sec


----------



## managerman

Here's my run with a 4770k @ 5.0 Ghz...

managerman 6m 21.435s / Intel i7-4770k @ 5000mhz / ASUS Maximus Extreme VI / Corsair Vengeance Pro @ 2600MHz 11-13-13-35 2T / Water


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Here's my run with a 4770k @ 5.0 Ghz...
> 
> managerman 6m 21.435s / Intel i7-4770k @ 5000mhz / ASUS Maximus Extreme VI / Corsair Vengeance Pro @ 2600MHz 11-13-13-35 2T / Water


Nice one.

Here is mine with wtih 4770k @ 5GHZ on water.

Just a hair behind yours.



http://valid.canardpc.com/2874977


----------



## Bullant

New chip,just testing its stability no waza and loose air memory's,will push it more later then memory's on ln2
http://postimage.org/


----------



## Bullant

Some more freq 32m
CPU ln2 memory on air
http://postimage.org/

This one is CPU and memory on LN2,I have passed 18 loops of 32M with waza on these timings and speeds,will get this to pass then push freq some more 6.5-6.55ghz
http://postimage.org/


----------



## Schmuckley

great times!








idk..I'm gettin' tired of this coldbuggin Haswell stuff;Go cold last night..lose I/O








I did get the RAMs dialed in a notch better;down to 7.32 @ 4Ghz. :/ not up to par.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> great times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk..I'm gettin' tired of this coldbuggin Haswell stuff;Go cold last night..lose I/O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get the RAMs dialed in a notch better;down to 7.32 @ 4Ghz. :/ not up to par.


Thanks,yeah I know Haswell and its CB makes things bit harder


----------



## Bullant

Some freq cpu and memory on ln2
6.4Ghz passed
http://postimage.org/

Working on 6.5Ghz now,this was looking like it may break into 4m.40s
http://postimage.org/


----------



## Bullant

Some more,6.5ghz
http://postimage.org/


----------



## Voltherd

Voltherd 6m 38.858s / Intel i5-3570k @ 5100MHz / Asus Sabertooth Z77 / GSkill Ripjaws X @ 2133MHz 11-11-11-30-2T / Water

My only submission here, just for fun and to represent for the Ivy i5.

51x multiplier, 100MHz base clock, and all power saving features enabled. RAM running at its XMP profile settings only.


----------



## Bullant

Couple more updates on freq runs
6.5ghz


Was able to squeeze little bit more out of the chip,sub timings the same as above


----------



## robbo2

Domination! I wish I could post the gif tapakah posted haha


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Domination! I wish I could post the gif tapakah posted haha


Yeah it was funny as


----------



## Aleslammer

Old School

Aleslammer - 23m 10.594s / Opteron 150 @ 3240MHz / Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe / Crucial Ballistix 2.5 3-3-4 1T @ 270MHz / H2O


Aleslammer - 23m 40.985s / Opteron 180 @ 3144MHz / Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe / Crucial Ballistix 2.5 2-2-3 1T @ 262MHz / H2O


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Old School
> 
> Aleslammer - 23m 10.594s / Opteron 150 @ 3240MHz / Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe / Crucial Ballistix 2.5 3-3-4 1T @ 270MHz / H2O
> 
> 
> Aleslammer - 23m 40.985s / Opteron 180 @ 3144MHz / Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe / Crucial Ballistix 2.5 2-2-3 1T @ 262MHz / H2O


Very nice


----------



## bpw87

bpw87 - 7m 36.037s - i5 4670k @ 2993.6 mhz / ASRock Z87 Pro4 / Gskill Ripjaws X @ 1066.5MHz 9-11-11-31 2T / Air

My new gaming setup. I'm pretty happy for my first build and overclocking.

i5 4670k @ 4.2GHz
Ripjaws X 16GB @ 2133MHz
Asrock Z87 Pro 4
Gigabyte R9 270X OC
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB

http://www.superpi.net/Scores/20127/View

http://valid.canardpc.com/fr90y1

newbench.png 664k .png file


----------



## Kryton

Kryton - 12m 50.422s / AMD FX 8320 @ 5713MHz / Asus Sabertooth 2.0 / G. Skill RipjawsX CL6-9-8-27 1T @ 1015MHz / H2O


----------



## yawa

15m 12s

Kaveri at 4.5 Ghz

13.35 Drivers.


----------



## robbo2

robbo2 - 10m 22.235s / AMD 6800K @ 7239.15 / Gigabyte F2A85X-UP4 / A-Data Plus Series @ 998.8 7-7-6-20 / LN2



robbo2 - 4m 58.313s / Intel 4770K @ 6142.97/ Gigabyte Z87-OC /G.Skill TridentX @ 1409.8 9-12-12-16 / LN2


----------



## Bullant

Nice Rob


----------



## Kryton

Kryton (Bones) - 11m 42.703 secs / AMD FX 8320 @ 6345MHz / Asus Sabertooth 2.0 / G. Skill RipjawsX CL7-9-8-26 1T @ 1015MHz / DICE

New run with my 8320 chip and the Sabertooth board.


----------



## Bullant

Nice mate


----------



## HobieCat

Oops, sorry guys, I'll update this thread later this week so that the leader-boards in the OP are up to date.


----------



## Kryton

Here's one for the Ivy Bridge column.

Kryton (Bones) - 5m 46.844 secs / Intel 3770K Ivy Bridge @ 5825MHz / ASRock Z77 OC Formula / G. Skill Trident X CL10-12-11-30 1T @ 1305MHz / DICE



Now I need to find a really good set of RAM sticks....


----------



## jakku

first time running right around same scores as other 2500k's at 47


----------



## Bullant

Bump


----------



## RKDxpress

RKDxpress: 6min 45.219s / I7 [email protected] 4698mhz / Gigabyte Z97 soc force /8GB G.Skill TridentX [email protected] CL10-12-12-31 2T On air.
Thanks RKD.


----------



## Rabit




----------



## SamuelITRW

SamuelITRW 6M 34.480s/ Intel i7-4790K @ 5000MHz/ Gigabyte Z97X SLI/ Corsair Vengeance Pro @1066 12-12-12-30 1T

Don't know if this is still updated but here you go


----------



## Mydog

Mydog 5M 56.633s/ Intel i7-5960X @ 5304MHz/ ASUS Rampage V Extreme/ G.Skill Ripjaws4 @3202MHz 14-14-15-15 1T


----------



## ClockHaas

Clockhaas 9M 46.915s/ Intel I7 870 @4017 MHz/ Asus P7P55D-E/ Geil 16GB DDR3 @1674 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T


----------



## waterclocker

Result: 6m33.244s
CPU: i5 6600k 3500Mhz @ 5100Mhz(51x100) 1,5v(drop 1,496v)
MEM: G.Skill f4-DDR4 2400 cl15 1,2v @ stock
MB: EVGA Z170 stinger
Cooling: Custom watercooling(CPU and MEM)


----------



## Wyllliam

Wyllliam 7m 32.993s /Intel i7 3770k @ 4600mhz / ASUS P8Z77V / HyperX Fury black @ 933.2MHz 10-11-10-30 1T


----------



## MattBaneLM

MattbaneLM / 12m 10.158s / Intel Core2 Quad [email protected] / xfx 790i ultra sli /gskill trident [email protected] / air

edited


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That's a great memory OC for that board!


----------



## MattBaneLM

Thanks.
I'm impressed with this modded p10 bios I'm using too. vdimm 1.675 (1.681 in AIDA)

ran a thread on this ram here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1588752/g-skill-trident-x-testing-on-790i-ultra/20#post_24958123
and im sure I could get a higher pi time unstable (as is the above)
my stable best results are in the link. pretty close...
When I get the Xeon im after i'll take the risk of frying this one by going over 1.30 fsb volts and see how much further it can go but I think its at about its limit even if I went water

looks like you might be the man to talk to about phase..?








Or perhaps at least GTL's perhaps to get It a bit further?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

FSB can definitely go over 1.30V on air without frying it, but you're right. It's not "safe".

If you really want to see those sticks fly, give them more volts. If they're Samsung based, they should be fine with 1.80V+. That way we'll find out if you're solely limited by the IMC or if the memory actually wants some more juice.

I know a decent amount about phase... I had one for about a year. You looking into one? New/used?

GTL's are a must on most 775 boards, though I admit I'm not very familiar with the 790i platform.


----------



## MattBaneLM

so far voltages haven't seemed to help the ram much. even this testing of them said much the same -https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/GSkill/F3-2400C10D-8GTX/8.html

but ill put my sub timings back to auto and try to up the volts to tighten timings and if successful I will tighten subs again. maybe dial back my oc to 3600Mhz...?
I really wasn't sure how many volts I can give this ram (it hasn't even vaguely gotten hot). I had ballistix ddr3 1600 before it fried and it had a stock volts setting of 1.90!! (micron chips)

I seem to be getting the best results from auto gtls so far-
-80
-100
0
0
is auto
auto changes them based on fsb mumber not fsb volts so I think ..
it steps down to
-50
-50
0
0
at around 3700Mz

strange auto glts aren't they or am I missing something?

I read this- http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?202292-How-to-set-up-GTL-Ref-Values-for-45nm-amp-65nm&s=b20f0ad90a06e260be1eeb46cdacde98

does this site have an admin who would really understand gtls pertaining to my hardware do you think?

I would luv to go phase and happy to buy a used setup. my case is massive but ill have to make some holes in It I imagine....
still not sure I will be able to clock this chip much higher without getting a handle on the gtl's and fsb volts better than I do but better to hone my skills using phase on this rig before I buy new hardware...

I'm not to proud to admit I don't know everything and am always open to more advice from someone who really understands some of the equations I need to do and/or has experience with wring every last drop out of the same/similar hardware.

ill post a detailed aida64 overview in my next post.


----------



## MattBaneLM




----------



## Bullant

Some 32m on Asrock OCFM









http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/chog


----------



## MattBaneLM




----------



## Subsider




----------



## MattBaneLM

MattbaneLM 6m 51.762s / intel 3570k @ 4847mhz / asrock z77 extreme 4 / gskill trident @ 1212mhz 10-11-11-28-1T / watercooling


----------



## MattBaneLM

or better yet-



MattbaneLM 6m 48.003s / intel 3570k @ 4900mhz / asrock z77 extreme 4 / gskill trident @ 1200mhz 10-11-11-28-1T / water


----------



## MattBaneLM

do the times ever get added to the list on the first page?????


----------



## MattBaneLM

MattbaneLM 6m 40.342s / intel 3570k @ 4997mhz / asrock z77 extreme 4 / gskill trident @ 1247mhz 10-12-12-28-T / H2o


----------



## Bearded Gamer

Here's my stock 5350 with a time a little under 27 minutes. Sig rig "Tiny Tim"


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subsider*


ok so this is a genuine non-smart ass question as I'm still learning about newer hardware since reviving overclocking...

if my 3570k can do a 6.40.342 second pi run at 5000mhz (suicide run) with ddr2400 is it surprising your 6700k isn't more than 3 seconds faster at 4800mhz/high frequency ddr4? is that about right?
I'm thinking their isn't a massive difference in superpi maybe because of the lack of cpu intensivity?

or is there background settings you need to tweak? programs you need to close before running?

if the gap is a fair increment tell me to go fornicate with myself too that's ok







)

always happy to vacuum up more knowledge


----------



## Bearded Gamer

Tad over 13m. Q9650 @ 4Ghz


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearded Gamer*
> 
> Tad over 13m. Q9650 @ 4Ghz


that cpu is just asking for 5+G


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> ok so this is a genuine non-smart ass question as I'm still learning about newer hardware since reviving overclocking...
> 
> if my 3570k can do a 6.40.342 second pi run at 5000mhz (suicide run) with ddr2400 is it surprising your 6700k isn't more than 3 seconds faster at 4800mhz/high frequency ddr4? is that about right?
> I'm thinking their isn't a massive difference in superpi maybe because of the lack of cpu intensivity?
> 
> or is there background settings you need to tweak? programs you need to close before running?
> 
> if the gap is a fair increment tell me to go fornicate with myself too that's ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> always happy to vacuum up more knowledge


sorry to quote myself but now that i fried my z77 mobo and have whats in my sig i get it...... my bad


----------



## l3lackHawk

Quick test on my new setup


----------



## Arctucas




----------



## MattBaneLM

Congrats to tonight for taking the world h2o top position!


----------



## Bullant

A 4770k @ 6435Ghz,was little while ago ,don't think I posted it on here,memory is GSkill PSC @ 2860 cl6 around -170


----------

